# ICB2.0 - Hinterbauverstrebung



## nuts (17. Februar 2015)

Die Hinterbauverstrebung ist die letzte Baustelle in der Konstruktion unseres ICB. Hier haben wir bereits sehr verschiedene Ansätze verfolgt und dank User Luniz auch eine Topologieoptimierung, ich korrigiere: Sogar 2 Topologieoptimierungen, aber die Umsetzung dieser gestaltet sich doch einfach schwierig. 

Worum geht's?

In erster Linie darum, eventuelle Seitenkräfte der Dämpferverlängerung abzufangen. In zweiter Instanz auch darum, den Hinterbau steif zu kriegen, sprich bei schneller Kurvenfahrt und Wiegetritt große Verformungen zu unterbinden.

Insgesamt ist die wichtigste Verbindung des Hinterbaus links und rechts direkt zwischen den beiden Drehpunkten. Für seitliche Kräfte sollte diese jedoch noch von links nach rechts verbunden werden - und dafür suchen wir Ideen. Hier mal ganz schnell eine Idee hingezeichnet: Ein Fachwerk, das linke und rechte Verbindung mit dem Yoke verbindet. 




 

Unsere Anforderungen sind: 

Geringes Gewicht
Hohe Steifigkeit vor allem quer zur Fahrtrichtung, Krafteinleitung durch den Dämpfer "außermittig" mit seitlicher Komponente
Einfach zu fertigen - ein  dreidimensonales Hohlteil wird wohl finanziell nicht möglich sein
Wir freuen uns auf euer Feedback, das ist die Baustelle, an der wir derzeit mit Hochdruck arbeiten!


----------



## foreigner (17. Februar 2015)

Unten haben wir ja eine seitliche Verstrebung durch das Yoke. Ich würde weiter oben zwischen den beiden Streben noch eine seitliche Verstrebung machen über ein Teil, das 2 dimensonal etwa so ausschaut:




Das ganze halt so hoch wie möglich ansetzen um die größtmögliche Steifigkeit zu erzielen. Für mich ist das ein möglichst dickes Frästeil. In der Mitte ein 3-eckiger Querschnitt (ausgefräst) auch um Platz zum Sitzrohr zu schaffen und das Teil so hoch wie möglich setzen zu können. Der Rest kann einen normalen 4-eckigen Querschnitt haben. Das ganze dann mit Taschen ausgefräst um Gewicht zu sparen.

Die flachen Blechen um den Reifen, wie sie aus der Topologieoptimierung entstehen finde ich optisch ziemlich schlimm. Ich würde auf so etwas gerne verzichten. Die Reifenfreiheit wird auch enorm eingeschränkt und es ist ein absoluter Dreckfänger. Ich hätte gerne über dem Yoke nichts und dann oben eine Verstrebung ähnlich wie beschrieben. Da dreht der Reifen frei, wir haben keine Dreck-Ecken, die kaum putzbar sind und optisch ist das ganze wesentlich dezenter und zerstört nicht die klaren Linien des Rahmens. Gut zu fertigen ist so etwas auch. Ich denke, dass wir von der Steifigkeit da in einen sehr guten Bereich kämen, die Protos ohne Querstrebe waren ja schon ordentlich steif. Mit so einer Strebe drin sollte das wirklich mehr als ausreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. Februar 2015)

Etwas in der Art hatten wir uns auch gedacht... allerdings ist die Umsetzung vieeeeeeeeeeel schwieriger als erhofft, vor allem wenn das Teil noch schön sein soll


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. Februar 2015)

Hier mal ein Zwischenstand mit einfachem Rohrsatz:




Das Oberrohrgusset muss noch schöner werden. Alle Rohre bis auf die Sitzstreben stammen aus dem Alutech-Baukasten. Das große Fragezeichen ist jetzt nur noch die Verstrebung...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. Februar 2015)

Die neue PM-Aufnahme ist grad fertig geworden


----------



## -N0bodY- (17. Februar 2015)

Also die PM Aufnahme sieht sehr .... ähm... "gewöhnungsbedürftig" aus. Sehr ungewohntes Design. Hält die denn auch?

Der Rahmen ist aber sehr gelungen, dafür dass du auf existierende Rohre zurück gegriffen hast. 

Bleibt die Dämpfer-Verlängerung eigentlich so?

Die Hinterbauverstrebung wird glaube ich noch nen hartes Stück Arbeit die in hübsch, effektiv und relativ leicht hin zu bekommen.
Mir fällt da spontan auch nix ein was nicht schon irgendwo erwähnt/vorgeschlagen wurde.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (18. Februar 2015)

Ich finde, die PM-Aufnahme im ersten Bild ganz oben sieht wesentlich besser aus, als der neue Entwurf jetzt. Zudem frage ich mich, wo bei einer solch "ausschweifenden" Aufnahme überhaupt noch ein Vorteil zu IS sein soll? Nur das Gewicht? Das sind halt zwei Schrauben weniger, den Bauraum, wie man sieht, muss man so oder so überbrücken. Dafür hat man dann zwei Gewinde in der Schwinge, die man sich schön schnell schrotten kann...
Also wenn schon PM, dann wäre ich auch da für eine Lösung mit zwei Tonnenmuttern. Bei der Hauptlagerung wurde immer wieder auf den potentiell zu schrottenden Gewinden rumgeritten und bei der Bremse ist das auf einmal egal?! Überlegt doch mal bitte, wie oft ihr an die Verschraubung der Hauptlager müsst und im Gegenzug dazu, wie oft man die Bremse einstellt!
Aber insgesamt wäre ich eh für IS, da kann man dann auch eine 160er Scheibe fahren (soll ja Leute geben, für die das bei einem _Trail-Bike_! Sinn macht), hat keine Gewinde im Rahmen, kann Fluchtungsfehler durch Passscheiben ausgleichen und ist dank Adapter flexibel (z.B. Hope 183mm...). Nur wurde das ja dem allgemeinen Trend folgend leider anders abgestimmt...

Und zur Hinterbauverstrebung sehe ich das wie foreigner: Am liebsten nur eine kleine Brücke zwischen den Druckstreben. Vielleicht auch einfach unabhängig davon, was bei der Topologieoptimierung heraus kommt. Klar kann man sich mit Inspire die Lastpfade sichtbar machen und dahingehend ein Bauteil optimieren, aber dazu braucht man dann ein entsprechendes Lastenheft! Das sehe ich bei einem MTB-Rahmen nicht gegeben, also kann man sich da fast genauso gut auf die Erfahrung im Rahmenbau stützen. Siehe auch, wieviel Stefan in der momentanen Projektphase berechnet hat  und wie weit der Rahmen trotzdem bereits im CAD "steht".


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2015)

Naja, vielleicht ist der Stefan ja schon so vorausschauend, das der Hauptteil der Schwinge schon für das was noch kommt paßt und er braucht dann nur noch die Bremsaufnahme etwas verändern  


G.


----------



## django013 (18. Februar 2015)

> Die neue PM-Aufnahme ist grad fertig geworden


Sorry, aber für meinen Geschmack ist das der schlechteste Vorschlag überhaupt, der bei diesem Projekt von Dir kam.

Vielleicht liege ich ja falsch, aber bei dem Teil habe ich erhebliche Bauchschmerzen, was die Festigkeit angeht. 
Wenn ich da an mich denke, wenn der Sprint zur noch grünen Ampel nicht gereicht hat und hab hinten dann noch ne große Scheibe drauf (ich habe eh einen Hang zu großen Scheiben) ...
Bei dieser Aufnahme werden *alle* Kräfte in Torsionskräfte umgewandelt. Ob das der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist?

Dann denke ich, wenn die PM-Aufnahme einen so großen seitlichen Versatz nach innen braucht, dann ist der Hinterbau definitiv zu breit geworden.


----------



## veraono (18. Februar 2015)

Die PM Aufnahme ist echt schick, aber ich glaube auch, wenn man DIE durch eine Optimierungs-Software schicken würde , wäre das Material anders verteilt. Jedenfalls sieht es für mich auf den Bildern so aus als fehle irgendwie eine vertikale Abstützung von dem Teil der Bremsen Aufnahme zum Rahmen aber vielleicht täuscht das ja?

Mit der Querverstrebung bin ich auch für eine obere “Brücke“, wo sind denn die konkreten Probleme damit?


Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> allerdings ist die Umsetzung vieeeeeeeeeeel schwieriger als erhofft


----------



## django013 (18. Februar 2015)

zum einfachen Rohrsatz:
Ich bin verunschichert.
Dachte es gäbe einen Konsens darüber, dass es keinen Hängebauch geben solle.
Jetzt kommt er durch die Hintertür doch wieder rein? Find ich nicht gut.

Dann sollte das Oberrohr am Sitzrohr etwas tiefer ansetzen. So ist das Rohr mit dem Hinterbau nicht in einer Flucht.
Das sieht man auf den ersten Blick und zumindest für Ästheten ein klares Minus.

Bei der Linienführung denke ich: entweder ganz oder garnicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> zum einfachen Rohrsatz:
> Ich bin verunschichert.
> Dachte es gäbe einen Konsens darüber, dass es keinen Hängebauch geben solle.
> Jetzt kommt er durch die Hintertür doch wieder rein? Find ich nicht gut.
> ...


Naja, den leichten Bogen vor dem Tretlager schon als "Hängebauch" zu interpretieren finde ich leicht übertrieben. Der Bogen am Steuerrohr war auch schon im kantigen Entwurf mehr oder weniger drin. 
Wenn du das Oberrohr tiefer ansetzt dürfte es etwas eng werden an Wippe und AGB des Dämpfers...


----------



## foreigner (18. Februar 2015)

Ich finde es für bestehenden Rohrsatz eigentlich auch ganz gelungen. Wenn man den "Hängebauch" noch etwas dezenter machen könnte, wäre es mir auch lieber. Sonst finde ich´s gut.
Bei der Bremsaufnahme habe ich allerdings auch erstmal geschluckt. Die bekommt schön seitliche Biegemomente und setzt auch nicht viel dagegen. Finde die nicht gelungen. Ich höre die Bremse durch die Schwingung der Aufnahme schon quietschen. 
Sorry, aber da denke ich auch, das geht besser. Wie veraono schreibt, wäre das echt ein interessantes Teil für eine Topologie-Optimierung. Kräfte sind hier ja auch sehr eindeutig.


----------



## Raesfeld (18. Februar 2015)

Der Postmount für die Bremse ist leider ganz großer Käse.
Die Torsion wird das Teil früher oder später krumm biegen.
Außerdem ist das Zerspanungsvolumen von dieser Bauart sehr ineffizient.

Was die Verstrebung von Joke und Sitzstrebe angeht:
Oben zwischen die Sitzstreben eine Querverbindung, dann linksseitig eine stabile Verbindung von Joke/Kettenstrebe auf Sitzstrebe. Evtl. parallel zum Siztrohr oder gekrümmt wie ein Teil vom Reifen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Februar 2015)

Wegen der PM-Aufnahme:

Die Form kommt nicht von ungefähr... das große Offset habe ich eingebaut, damit man einen besseren Anschweißbereich bekommt (mittig über dem Rohr). Ein wenig lässt sich das Offset noch verkleinern, aber allzu viel ist nicht drin.
Ansonsten wäre eine IS-Aufnahme natürlich ein guter weg (mMn eigentlich IMMER die bessere Variante... aber leider unverkäuflich).

Hängebauch:
Bitte mal genau die Bilder anschauen... wie soll das denn ganz ohne Biegung gehen? Dafür müsste das Rohr in der Nähe der Dämpferaufnahme viel flacher sein => ist es aber nicht, weil es gegeben war. Außerdem würde die Länge des Anschweißbereichs zu lang, wenn der Winkel zur Fläche am Tretlager noch flacher wird (ist jetzt schon knapp).

Und von einem Hängebau sind wir hier ja noch weit entfernt...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Februar 2015)

Was man bei der PM noch machen könnte:

Die Dicke des unteren Teil reduzieren, dafür die Anschweißbereiche länger machen (vielleicht sogar durchgehend von vorne nach hinten). Damit kann einer Verdrehung der Aufnahme entgegen gewirkt werden und es sieht auch noch schöner aus!


----------



## H.B.O (18. Februar 2015)

ganz subjektiv finde ich das oberrohr schon sehr rund und langweilig, es wäre sicher schöner wenn man es zumindest ein bisschen kantiger macht -so wie beim icb 1 würde schon reichen. für die verstrebung oberrohr/sattelrohr gilt das gleiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Februar 2015)

Hi H.B.O.,

bei diesem Entwurf ging es darum die Werkzeugkosten auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren, deswegen lässt sich an den Rohrformen nicht viel machen. Da bis auf die Sitzstreben alles aus der Fanes stammt, kannst Du Dir mal ein paar richtige Fotos von aktuellen Alutech-Bikes anschauen... mit Dekor wirken die Rohre eigentlich überhaupt nicht langweilig!

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Das Gusset will ich noch ändern... bei der Fanes ist es leicht gebogen, aber das will ich hier nicht machen. Mal guggn, was uns da noch einfällt.


----------



## ONE78 (18. Februar 2015)

die PM gefällt mir leider auch überhaupt nicht und spart auch nur die 2 schrauben. dann lieber IS und nen schicken adapter dazu. evtl sogar die IS mit versenkten schraubenköpfen...

der "Hängebauch" ist mir auch gleich negativ aufgefallen. kann man das unterrohr unten nicht höher ansetzen, also direkt am hauptlagergehäuse und dafür das gusset vorn etwas kleiner machen?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Februar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> die PM gefällt mir leider auch überhaupt nicht und spart auch nur die 2 schrauben. dann lieber IS und nen schicken adapter dazu. evtl sogar die IS mit versenkten schraubenköpfen...
> 
> der "Hängebauch" ist mir auch gleich negativ aufgefallen. kann man das unterrohr unten nicht höher ansetzen, also direkt am hauptlagergehäuse und dafür das gusset vorn etwas kleiner machen?



IS vs. PM:
Genau meine Meinung... leider gilt eine IS-Aufnahme bei vielen als "Billig-Lösung" und verschlechtert das Verkaufspotential. Also werde ich die aktuelle Version noch mit vermindertem Offset und mehr Anschweißfläche modifizieren.

"Hängebauch":
Das Problem ist die Position der Dämpferaufnahme...


----------



## H.B.O (18. Februar 2015)

nur so eine Idee: würden beim oberrohr auch bleche ala nicolai gehen ? -für den kantigen look


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Februar 2015)

H.B.O schrieb:


> nur so eine Idee: würden beim oberrohr auch bleche ala nicolai gehen ? -für den kantigen look



Etwas in der Art habe ich gerade für einen anderen Kunden gemacht... eigentlich kann ich das jetzt nicht parallel noch mal machen


----------



## H.B.O (18. Februar 2015)

fräsen wir halt "ICB" rein-problem gelöst


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Februar 2015)

Wer entscheidet sich denn gegen nen Kauf eines Bikes nur weil da IS dran ist? Gibt es dazu Zahlen? Ich halte das ansonsten eher für irgendwas zwischen PM-Panikmache und Marketinggesabbel...


----------



## -N0bodY- (18. Februar 2015)

Was habt Ihr alle bitte mit dem "nicht vorhandenen" Hängebauch wieder für ein Problem? Nur weil das Unterrohr einen Mini mini mini kleinen Bogen macht dreht Ihr alle am Rad? 

Viel schlimmer finde ich die wenig Vertrauen erweckende Gestaltung der PM Aufnahme. Das ist etwas was auf den ersten Blick ins Auge sticht. Wenn Der Stefan aber sagt das sie hält, dann glaube ich ihm auch. Aber im ersten Moment schauts halt schon sehr filigran aus.


----------



## ONE78 (18. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> IS vs. PM:
> ...
> "Hängebauch":
> Das Problem ist die Position der Dämpferaufnahme...



daher ja der vorschlag das unterrohr quasi um das vordere Dämpferauge zu rotieren, also unten nen tick höher und vorn müsste man das gusset anpassen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Februar 2015)

Die PM-Aufnahme wird auf jeden Fall noch überarbeitet... das war nur der erste Schuss, der gestern Nacht fertig geworden ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Februar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> daher ja der vorschlag das unterrohr quasi um das vordere Dämpferauge zu rotieren, also unten nen tick höher und vorn müsste man das gusset anpassen



schon probiert... langt nicht 

Richtig "fancy" wäre es natürlich, die Dämpferaufnahme etwas versenkt zu montieren... quasi einen kleinen Ausschnitt ins Unterrohr zu setzen und die Aufnahme versenkt zu verschweißen.
Allerding bliebe damit noch das Problem der Anschweißfläche unten...


----------



## ONE78 (18. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> schon probiert... langt nicht
> 
> Richtig "fancy" wäre es natürlich, die Dämpferaufnahme etwas versenkt zu montieren... quasi einen kleinen Ausschnitt ins Unterrohr zu setzen und die Aufnahme versenkt zu verschweißen.
> Allerding bliebe damit noch das Problem der Anschweißfläche unten...



wieso problem? unten ist doch genug platz? das gehäuse vom hauptlager ist doch bisher nur geringfügig umschlossen.


----------



## ONE78 (18. Februar 2015)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr alle bitte mit dem "nicht vorhandenen" Hängebauch wieder für ein Problem? Nur weil das Unterrohr einen Mini mini mini kleinen Bogen macht dreht Ihr alle am Rad?
> ...



hier gehts ja noch aber bei den größeren rahmen wirds dann halt schlimmer. wenn das unterrohr vom fanes ist siehts dann irgendwann so aus





und das ist sehr wohl ein hängebauch!


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2015)

Also ich war ja von allererster Stunde absoluter Hängebauchgegner, aber das hier hat doch keinen Hängebauch.
Der kleine Knick unten fällt real, wenn alle Teile dran sind schon gar gar nimmer auf. Ansonsten echt schön das wieder mal schöne runde Rohre verbaut werden 


@django013:


> Dann denke ich, wenn die PM-Aufnahme einen so großen seitlichen Versatz nach innen braucht, dann ist der Hinterbau definitiv zu breit geworden.



Auch wenn die Aufnahme so ohne weitere Verstrebung recht windig aus sieht, gibts ansich nur zu schmal und net zu breit   



EDIT: ONE78 hat sich dazwischengeschoben..meinte natürlich das  StefanStark Model oben.

G.


----------



## django013 (18. Februar 2015)

> Die PM-Aufnahme wird auf jeden Fall noch überarbeitet... das war nur der erste Schuss, der gestern Nacht fertig geworden ist!


Da ist ja nix gegen einzuwenden. Iterationen sind normal - und der Entwurf sieht auf jeden Fall stylisch aus und spricht sicherlich auch die Gewichtsfetischisten an.

Wenn man unter der vorderen Bohrung noch ein Dreieck senkrecht (quer) zum bestehenden Dreieck als Versteifung einbringen könnte, dann würden sicher auch die Techniker und Fatboys zufrieden werden.



> Da bis auf die Sitzstreben alles aus der Fanes stammt, kannst Du Dir mal ein paar richtige Fotos von aktuellen Alutech-Bikes anschauen...


Mir ist relativ egal, ob der Bogen für andere einen Hängebauch darstellt oder nicht. Mich mit runden Rohren anzufreunden ist auch kein Problem.
Aber der Bogen (egal wie man ihn nennen mag) vor dem Tretlager geht garnicht!
Mir hat der Entwurf von foreigner gefallen (war ja auch Abstimmungsergebnis). Nicht wegen der kantigen Profile, sondern wegen der seitlichen Linienführung der Rohre. Da war der Bogen nicht drin - es war ein perfektes - in sich stimmiges Bild.

Wenn sich das ICB 2.0 an dem orientieren soll, was Alutech derzeit vertreibt, dann bin ich definitiv raus.
Derzeit bietet Alutech nichts, für das ich bereit wäre, Geld auszugeben! Die formale Abschreckung ist so groß, dass es nicht mal einen zweiten Blick geben würde.
Bei mir muss das Auge als erstes überzeugt werden. Dann kommt der Techniker dran und erst dann alles andere ...


----------



## ONE78 (18. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Zwischenstand mit einfachem Rohrsatz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



für die hinterbauverstrebung wäre mal ein bild mit voll eingefedertem hinterbau hilfreich und mit rad(dummi). um die platzverhältnisse besser beurteilen zu können gern auch mal von schräg vorn. ansonsten bin ich immernoch für eine verstrebung ähnlich die von @foreigner vorgeschlagen. nur würde ich da kein frästeil, sondern lieber einen hohlkörper sehen. entweder hydrogeformt oder 2 gezogene, verschweiße blechschalen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Februar 2015)

@django013
Schade. Ich hatte ja schon die Gelegenheit es zu fahren. Und seitdem ist es mir ziemlich egel ob da nen Hängebauch plus Foxy-Buckel dran kommt oder die Rohre gerade sind. Das Teil fährt sich einfach genial, das ist was für mich in erster Linie zählt.
Aber ok, ich hab auch ne rostende, verdellte E-Klasse auf dem Hof weil sie sich trotz allem toll fahren lässt


----------



## -N0bodY- (18. Februar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> hier gehts ja noch aber bei den größeren rahmen wirds dann halt schlimmer. wenn das unterrohr vom fanes ist siehts dann irgendwann so aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fahre ne Fanes in L und find es überhaupt nicht schlimm. ich finde es passt sehr gut zum rest des Rahmens.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Februar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> wieso problem? unten ist doch genug platz? das gehäuse vom hauptlager ist doch bisher nur geringfügig umschlossen.



Schau Dir das mal an...



Ich denke hier wird deutlich, dass es keine Option ist das Rohr weiter oben anzusetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Februar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> für die hinterbauverstrebung wäre mal ein bild mit voll eingefedertem hinterbau hilfreich und mit rad(dummi). um die platzverhältnisse besser beurteilen zu können gern auch mal von schräg vorn. ansonsten bin ich immernoch für eine verstrebung ähnlich die von @foreigner vorgeschlagen. nur würde ich da kein frästeil, sondern lieber einen hohlkörper sehen. entweder hydrogeformt oder 2 gezogene, verschweiße blechschalen.



Here you go...



Wenn jemand richtig ernsthaft an einem Vorschlag arbeiten möchte, dann würde ich auch ein 3D-Modell rausrücken (Parasolid, Iges, Step). Leider geht das nur ohne Umwerfer/Dämpfer/Gabel. Aber für den Umwerfer könnte man ja nen Platzhalter basteln.

Muss jetzt leider dringend an einer wichtigen Baustelle weiter machen... ich melde mich heute sehr spät wieder.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Mir hat der Entwurf von foreigner gefallen (war ja auch Abstimmungsergebnis). Nicht wegen der kantigen Profile, sondern wegen der seitlichen Linienführung der Rohre. Da war der Bogen nicht drin - es war ein perfektes - in sich stimmiges Bild.



Mir gefällt der Foreigner-Entwurf auch viel besser... allerdings ist das von den Kosten her im Moment nicht drin, da wir für JEDES Rohr ein neues Werkzeug (bzw. Werkzeuge) machen müssten. Und da könnten wir gleich auf Kohlenstoff gehen.

Ich hoffe, dass wir das Foreigner-Design eines Tages in Carbon umsetzen können... das hängt davon ab, wie gut die Karre sich verkauft. Natürlich brauchts dafür erstmal eine stimmige, bezahlbare Alu-Variante... alles nitt so einfach


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2015)

Welchen Reifenaßendurchmsser hast du denn für die Grafik eingegeben?

G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Februar 2015)

Das entspricht einem 2.35er Hans Dampf (habe ne Schwalbe-Zeichnung ins 3D übertragen).


----------



## foreigner (18. Februar 2015)

Irgendwie sowas ins 3D packen. Kann mich derzeit leider nicht abends hinsetzen konstruieren.





Einzige Alternative ist, die Streben oben weiter hinten anzusetzen. Ob das besser ist, ist fraglich, da die Verbindung der Lagerpunkte indirekter wird und wir unten auch noch knicken müssen um am Umwerfer vorbei zu kommen. Daher halte ich eine Lösung mit direkten Streben und einer Verbindung, die sich etwas um das Sitzrohr hinten "herumschlingt" für die sinnvollste Lösung. Auffällig ist das auch nur in der Zeichnung. In echt fällt so etwas nur sehr wenig auf.


----------



## H.B.O (18. Februar 2015)

sicher besser als irgendein Y


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (18. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi H.B.O.,
> 
> bei diesem Entwurf ging es darum die Werkzeugkosten auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren, deswegen lässt sich an den Rohrformen nicht viel machen. Da bis auf die Sitzstreben alles aus der Fanes stammt, kannst Du Dir mal ein paar richtige Fotos von aktuellen Alutech-Bikes anschauen... mit Dekor wirken die Rohre eigentlich überhaupt nicht langweilig!
> 
> ...


Finde die Rohr-Formen auch gar nicht so schlecht aber -nicht falsch verstehen- Fanes ist doch fürs eher Grobe und was man so liest dabei auch nicht für geringstes Gewicht bekannt.
Ist der Rohrsatz da nicht etwas “fett“für dieses Projekt?
Ich persönlich bin ja der Überzeugung, dass man 300g Gewicht nirgendwo weniger merkt als am Hauptrahmen aber ich glaube auch, dass Gewicht für viele ein wesentlich wichtigeres Kriterium bei der Kaufentscheidung darstellt , als z.B. eine PM-Aufnahme.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wer entscheidet sich denn gegen nen Kauf eines Bikes nur weil da IS dran ist? Gibt es dazu Zahlen? Ich halte das ansonsten eher für irgendwas zwischen PM-Panikmache und Marketinggesabbel...


Ist halt nicht so “fancy“ ...
aber z.B. Santa Cruz hat m.W. nur IS -Aufnahmen und wüsste da nichts von Umsatz-Problemen oder fehlendem Understatement.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Februar 2015)

ICh würde das Bike gerne "Alutech Fancy" nennen


----------



## Da Burli (18. Februar 2015)

Ja, bitte!!!!
(das würde sogar super zu fanes, aus dem ja der Rohrsatz stammen soll, passen!)


----------



## foreigner (18. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ICh würde das Bike gerne "Alutech Fancy" nennen


Hatte schon an "Fancy Fiction" gedacht. (Fancy meets Fan Fiction)


----------



## waldbauernbub (19. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ICh würde das Bike gerne "Alutech Fancy" nennen


Momentan geht's eher in Richtung "Alutech Frenzy".


----------



## bastie77 (19. Februar 2015)

Vorschlag: 
Wir machen eine "abnehmbare PM-Aufnahme", sprich ein Teil, abgestimmt auf Rahmendesign und -farbe.  Diese wird aber nicht direkt angeschweisst, sondern mit 2 Schrauben und Muttern an dafür vorgesehenen Löchern im Rahmen befestigt.

Wenn jetzt diese Löcher auch noch, rein zufällig natürlich, so liegen, dass da auch normale IS > PM-Adapter passen würden . . .		Upps

Nur so 'ne Idee


----------



## django013 (19. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich denke hier wird deutlich, dass es keine Option ist das Rohr weiter oben anzusetzen.


Das kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Wo liegt das Problem, bzw. was sehe ich da nicht?

Wenn ich mir den Rahmen eines 301ers anschaue, dann ist der einfach perfekt!
Ein fettes Unterrohr, welches weder oben, noch unten einen Bogen hat. Auch keine fancy Kanten, die unnötig Werkzeugkosten verschlingen.
Gut, es ist ein 4-Gelenker, aber das Prinzip sollte doch auch für einen Eingelenker gehen.

Wenn ich mir das Profil des ICB 2.0 (mit Rundrohren) anschaue, dann geht es doch max. um 1-2 cm, die Tretlager und Hinterbaulager nach unten wandern müssten. In beiden Fällen ist es doch völlig schnurz, wenn die Lagerrohre durchs Schweißen etwas verformt würden. Die Lagersitze müssen ja sowieso ausgedreht werden. 
... und wie das Rohr zwischen den Lagersitzen innen aussieht, interessiert doch niemanden.

Das "nach-unten-wandern" des Tretlagers muss sich ja nicht unbedingt auf die Radparameter auswirken. Man könnte das obere Rohr des Hinterbaues wieder etwas verlängern, sodass der Bodenabstand zwischen Tretlager und hinterer Achse wieder gleich wäre.



> Momentan geht's eher in Richtung "Alutech Frenzy".


Den Eindruck habe ich leider auch. 

Die ganzen Mühen aller User im Design-Contest - für die Katz. Es soll ein Fanes werden, aber andere Käufer ansprechen?!?
Ob da die Käufer mit machen???

Wenn der Rotstift das Design diktiert, dann kann ja nur noch ein Rohrkrepierer draus werden.

Ack ja - die Bremsaufnahme beim 301er sieht auch viel stimmiger aus :O


----------



## -N0bodY- (19. Februar 2015)

Es ist kein Hardtail und ich glaube auch nich das wir wollen das es so ausschaut wie eines. Nir weil das Leidewill einen auf "ich bin ein Hardtail und habe gerade Rohre" müssen wir das nicht nach machen.

Ich persönlich finde die 301er pott hässlich und langweilig. Und dazu noch der Nussknacker am Oberrohr. 

Und das ICB2.0 versucht doch auch garkein Fanes zu werden. Nur weil ein paar Teile integriert werden?


----------



## Pilatus (19. Februar 2015)

die abnehmbare PM-Aufnahme könnte dann sogar an unterschiedlichgroße Scheiben angepasst werden


----------



## django013 (19. Februar 2015)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Es ist kein Hardtail und ich glaube auch nich das wir wollen das es so ausschaut wie eines. Nir weil das Leidewill einen auf "ich bin ein Hardtail und habe gerade Rohre" müssen wir das nicht nach machen.


Lach - man kann natürlich jede Aussage verdrehen. Es geht überhaupt nicht um Hardtail oder nicht Hardtail.

Lies Dir einfach nochmal den Fred über die Designfindung durch. Sowohl Diskussion, als auch Abstimmung gingen eindeutig gegen Rundungen.
Es war zu keinem Zeitpunkt das Problem, dass das ICB 2.0 wie ein Hardtail aussehen könnte.
Es gab viele runde und abendteuerliche Entwürfe - gewonnen hat der geradlinigste. Das zeigt mir, dass es nicht wenige Radler gibt, die Geschmack haben und den auch beim Kauf gewürdigt wissen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (19. Februar 2015)

Das was die Oberrohrlinie in die Reihe bringt ist ein längeres Steuerrohr und ein etwas größerer Stack. Den war @nuts ja aber schon wieder (sinnloser Weise ) am kürzen. Warum weiß kein Mensch, war nämlich zu keiner Zeit ein Kritikpunkt an den Funktionsmustern.
Welche Maße hier @Stefan.Stark benutzt hat (abgestimmte Maße, oder Vorschlag von nuts) entscheidet auch darüber wie Oberrohr und Hinterbau zueinander liegen.

PS: was ist eigentlich aus der Geometrie-Verschlimmbessrung geworden?

Übrigens will ich keine IS Aufnahme. IS Aufnahmen waren super und besser als PM. Nur waren sie super mit IS-Bremsen. Mit PM Bremsen sind sie absolut sinnlos. Schön gemachte 180er PM und fertig, so ist´s auch abgestimmt und wenn´s richtig gemacht wurde auch leichter.
Man kann jetzt nicht alles was schon lange abgestimmt ist über Bord werfen, weil´s hier 3 Leuten gefällt.


----------



## -N0bodY- (19. Februar 2015)

Das 





django013 schrieb:


> Lach - man kann natürlich jede Aussage verdrehen. Es geht überhaupt nicht um Hardtail oder nicht Hardtail.
> 
> Lies Dir einfach nochmal den Fred über die Designfindung durch. Sowohl Diskussion, als auch Abstimmung gingen eindeutig gegen Rundungen.
> Es war zu keinem Zeitpunkt das Problem, dass das ICB 2.0 wie ein Hardtail aussehen könnte.
> Es gab viele runde und abendteuerliche Entwürfe - gewonnen hat der geradlinigste. Das zeigt mir, dass es nicht wenige Radler gibt, die Geschmack haben und den auch beim Kauf gewürdigt wissen wollen.


Interpretier ich ein wenig anders, mMn hat der Kantigste entwurf gewonnen.

Und kantiges/eckiges Design muss nicht unbedingt was mit geradlinigkeit zu tun haben.

Aber das ist ge eh alles geschmackssache.

Bin übrigens auch für eine PM Aufnahme. Aber bitte in einer vernünftigen größe und nicht irgendwas für mini Scheiben. . Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## django013 (19. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das was die Oberrohrlinie in die Reihe bringt ist ein längeres Steuerrohr und ein etwas größerer Stack.


Hm, man könnte auch anders an die Sache heran gehen 
Sorry, wenn ich wieder das hässliche Teil ins Spiel bringe, aber hier sieht man schön, wie die Oberrohrlinie über alle Größen hinweg konstant gehalten werden kann.
So könnte man z.B. Oberrohr und oberes Rohr des Hinterbaues so anlegen, dass man den Sag berücksichtigt, d.h. wenn man normal drauf sitzt, sind die Rohre in einer Linie. Das würde die Platzverhältnisse etwas entspannen und wäre optisch ein Pluspunkt. 
Schließlich soll das Rad ja im Betrieb gut aussehen und nicht in der Garage 



foreigner schrieb:


> Man kann jetzt nicht alles was schon lange abgestimmt ist über Bord werfen


Yo, sonst wird aus dem ICB 2.0 eben ein Fanes 2.0


----------



## Piefke (19. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Übrigens will ich keine IS Aufnahme. IS Aufnahmen waren super und besser als PM. Nur waren sie super mit IS-Bremsen. Mit PM Bremsen sind sie absolut sinnlos.


Ich finde gerade die Kombi von IS-Aufnahme und PM-Bremssattel am besten, weil:
- man kan ohne Einschränkungen alle Scheibengrößen fahren
- alle Gewinde stecken im preiswertesten Teil, dem Adapter - nirgendwo ist Gewinde schrotten billiger
- man nutzt den Vorteil des einfachen Bremssattelausrichtens von PM

Aber IS ist ja unverkäuflich geworden, wie andere Dinge auch...


----------



## H.B.O (19. Februar 2015)

Ist eigentlich irgendetwas mit dem budget passiert? oder hat jetzt jemand zum ersten mal gerechnet ? Erst wurde sogar noch carbon diskutiert und jetzt ist selbst beim schon vorhandenen rohrsatz kein geld für ein hohlteil zur verstrebung da ? 

irgendwie wirkt das wie berlin- sich für olympia bewerben obwohl niemand gerechnet hat was das kostet und bringt. sorry aber designmäßig ist es gerade echt enttäuschend


----------



## Fury (19. Februar 2015)

Pilatus schrieb:


> die abnehmbare PM-Aufnahme könnte dann sogar an unterschiedlichgroße Scheiben angepasst werden


man könnte ja sogar eine aufnahme schaffen an der ein PM oder ein IS Adapter passt. ganz nach wunsch sozusagen...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wenn ich mir das Profil des ICB 2.0 (mit Rundrohren) anschaue, dann geht es doch max. um 1-2 cm, die Tretlager und Hinterbaulager nach unten wandern müssten. In beiden Fällen ist es doch völlig schnurz, wenn die Lagerrohre durchs Schweißen etwas verformt würden. Die Lagersitze müssen ja sowieso ausgedreht werden.
> ... und wie das Rohr zwischen den Lagersitzen innen aussieht, interessiert doch niemanden.
> ...




Schau Dir das Bild doch noch mal genau an... wenn man das Rohr weiter oben am Tretlager ansetzen würde, dann würde man schon in den Lagersitz rein schweißen (ungefähr auf "zehn Uhr" am geschnittenen Unterrohr im Bild). Dann ist auch nix mehr mit ausreiben.
Das was Du mit Tretlager "nach-unten-wandern" gemeint hast verstehe ich nicht. Wie soll das gehen ohne Geometrieveränderung?? Und wenn man die Länge der Sitzstrebe ändert hat das natürlich Einfluss auf die Kinematik... kann echt nicht verstehen... oder stehe ich total auf dem Schlauch?

Das mit dem Design-Kontest ist so ne Sache:
Zuerst einmal hoffe ich sehr stark, dass wir das Foreigner-Design noch mal in Carbon umsetzen können... das ist wirklich verdammt geil!!! 

Allerdings stand ich dem Designkontest von Anfang an eher kritisch gegenüber und habe gleich vorgeschlagen auf den bestehenden Alutech Rohrsatz zu gehen (siehe Design-Thread, schließlich müssen wir die Werkzeugkosten vorfinanzieren , das wird neben sämtlichen "vorfinanzierten" Arbeitsstunden etwas heftig... ich könnte es mir selbst anteilig nicht leisten).
Leider wurde ich an dieser Stelle überstimmt (weil die Designdiskussion zugegebenermaßen sehr spannend und interaktiv ist und es alleine deshalb schon doof gewesen wäre darauf zu verzichten), was dazu geführt hat, dass wir evtl. einige Erwartungen geschürt haben, die wir in der ersten Version/Modelljahr des ICB 2.0 nicht erfüllen können.
Natürlich haben unendlich viele open mold Kataloge gewälzt, um etwas zu finden was dem Foreigner-Design nahe kommt. Wir haben bestimmt 200 Rohrsätze unter die Lupe genommen... allerdings waren die Ergebnisse mehr als ernüchternd. Über die Hälfte der Rohre waren zu kurz, um alle Rahmengrößen abzudecken, viele Rohr waren "customer-exclusive" und der Rest war hässlich oder hatte nix mit dem abgestimmten Design zu tun.

Schlussendlich kommt es wohl genau so, wie es der Ingenieur von Anfang an gesagt hat... bloß mit dem Unterschied, dass ich noch mal weiiiit über hundert Stunden zusätzlich in den Foreigner-Entwurf gesteckt habe. Da habe ich ja gleich dazu gesagt, dass nicht sicher ist, ob es umsetzbar ist (natürlich bleiben wir da weiter dran, vielleicht übernimmt ein Rohrhersteller die Werkzeugkosten, wenn wir das Design frei geben). Mir ging es vor allem darum, die Arbeit der User in der Design-Diskussion zu respektieren und den Gewinner-Entwurf wenigstens mal ins 3D zu bringen! Natürlich ist der Job nicht an denen hängen geblieben, die auf dem Design-Kontest bestanden haben... 

Wie Du siehst... alles nitt so einfach 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Hm, man könnte auch anders an die Sache heran gehen
> Sorry, wenn ich wieder das hässliche Teil ins Spiel bringe, aber hier sieht man schön, wie die Oberrohrlinie über alle Größen hinweg konstant gehalten werden kann.
> So könnte man z.B. Oberrohr und oberes Rohr des Hinterbaues so anlegen, dass man den Sag berücksichtigt, d.h. wenn man normal drauf sitzt, sind die Rohre in einer Linie. Das würde die Platzverhältnisse etwas entspannen und wäre optisch ein Pluspunkt.
> Schließlich soll das Rad ja im Betrieb gut aussehen und nicht in der Garage
> ...



Jeder weiß ja wie toll die 301-Kinematik ist (siehe Erfahrungsberichte oder Linkage)... wenn Dir das Fahrwerk egal ist, dann können wir natürlich eine superdufte Linie über alle Größen hinweg realisieren...


----------



## JokerT (19. Februar 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> man könnte ja sogar eine aufnahme schaffen an der ein PM oder ein IS Adapter passt. ganz nach wunsch sozusagen...



um dann am ICB>IS-Adapter einen IS>PM zu montieren?

Entweder PM 180 am Rahmen, oder gleich IS.

Ich finde das "Runde" Design durchaus gelungen, was halt nicht wirtschaftlich ist, geht halt ned, Alutech will ja an dem Rad auch ein bisschen was vedienen. Die Bögen sind absolut verkraftbar und wenn Teile Montiert sind auch kaum noch zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (19. Februar 2015)

versteh ich alles, obwohl effizienz anders aussieht. beim fanes rohrsatz müsste dann doch aber noch bissl geld über sein-schließlich spart man die werkzeugkosten komplett!?


----------



## JokerT (19. Februar 2015)

@T: wie wäre es mit einer Art gebogenem Blech, das die "H-Streben" hinter dem Sitzrohr mit dem Yoke verbindet?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. Februar 2015)

H.B.O schrieb:


> versteh ich alles, obwohl effizienz anders aussieht. beim fanes rohrsatz müsste dann doch aber noch bissl geld über sein-schließlich spart man die werkzeugkosten komplett!?



Ganz ohne Werkzeugkosten werden wir ohnehin nicht auskommen... die Sitzstreben aus dem letzten Entwurf sind ein neues Teil und die Hinterbauverstrebung soll ja auch schön werden, d.h. mit einfachen Blechen werden wir da kaum auskommen.

Wie gesagt, wir bleiben dran einen "Sponsor" für das Foreigner-Design zu suchen. Allerdings sehe ich es ähnlich wie der Basti, dass wir so eine abgefahrene Sache besser gleich in Plastik machen (=> ICB 2.1).


----------



## Fury (19. Februar 2015)

JokerT schrieb:


> um dann am ICB>IS-Adapter einen IS>PM zu montieren?
> 
> ...


Nö, entweder IS Adapter anschrauben oder PM Adapter ranschrauben. Also zwei Adapter anbieten bzw. dann auch welche für jede gewünschte Größe.
Mir wäre PM 180 direkt am Rahmen am liebsten... Ich würde den Stefan machen lassen und nicht bei jedem Detail ein Fass aufmachen. Manche Sachen erledigen sich auch von selbst!


----------



## Pilatus (19. Februar 2015)

heißt Fanes Rohrsatz eigentlich auch gleiche Wandstärken oder nur die gleichen Toolingmolds?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. Februar 2015)

Pilatus schrieb:


> heißt Fanes Rohrsatz eigentlich auch gleiche Wandstärken oder nur die gleichen Toolingmolds?



Die Wandstärken lassen sich mit recht günstig anpassen... da werden die noch runden Rohlinge quasi über einen ausgeformten Dorn gezogen. Ein neuer Dorn ist nicht das große Ding, richtig teuer sind am Ende die Hydroforming-Werkzeuge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. Februar 2015)

Bitte die neuen Foren-Regeln beachten 

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/online-foren-kommentarverfassung-nach-sascha-lobo-a-1019098.html


----------



## foreigner (19. Februar 2015)

180er PM wie abgestimmt und fertig. Stefan braucht sich nicht die Mühe zu machen superleichte Ausfallenden zu konstruieren, wenn man dann wieder zusätzliche Schrauben und Adapter braucht und damit Gewicht drauf packt. Das Thema war diskutiert, beendet und abgestimmt. Es gibt auch keinen Grund hier nochmal anzufangen.
Das bike ist, wenn es so umgesetzt wird, wirklich kein hässliches und es war von Anfang an klar, dass wahrscheinlich eher auf Standardrohrsätze zurück gegriffen wird. Ich finde, das tut dem Bike auch kein Abbruch. Die neueren Modelle wie Tofane und Teibun haben auch kein schlechtes Gewicht. Wenn wir da noch etwas leichter kommen, passt´s doch.
ICB 2.1 in Carbon wäre natürlich cool. Dann hoffen wir mal, das sich das Radel verkaufen wird.
Was ist denn nun mit der Hinterbauverstrebung?
Oben ein durchgebogenes "Andreaskreuz" rein und fertig sind wir. Fräßteil, versteht sich.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. Februar 2015)

jupp... PM180 ist gesetzt und stand auch nicht zur Diskussion!

Hinterbauverstrebung:
Das Kreuz ist weniger das Problem. Viel schwieriger ist eine Umwerfer-konforme, leichte, gut zu fertigende Verstrebung zwischen Hauptlager und oberen Drehpunkt.
Ich weiß, dass das auf den ersten Blick total einfach aussieht... aber der Teufel steckt nun mal im Detail...


----------



## django013 (19. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Schau Dir das Bild doch noch mal genau an... wenn man das Rohr weiter oben am Tretlager ansetzen würde, dann würde man schon in den Lagersitz rein schweißen (ungefähr auf "zehn Uhr" am geschnittenen Unterrohr im Bild). Dann ist auch nix mehr mit ausreiben.


Hm, vielleicht müsste man den Querrohren einfach mehr Fleisch geben und nach dem Schweißen wieder auf Maß drehen/reiben?
Wo ein Wille, da ein Weg ... 



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Natürlich haben unendlich viele open mold Kataloge gewälzt, um etwas zu finden was dem Foreigner-Design nahe kommt.


Vielleicht ist der Entwurf ja auch falsch verstanden worden?!?

Hier, im Post #103 hat foreigner seinen Entwurf zweifarbig, also ohne Hydroforming präsentiert.
Der Entwurf ließe sich mit ganz normalen Rundrohren umsetzen.

Der Entwurf ist nur 2D und 2farbig, d.h. es gibt nur Rahmen und Nicht-Rahmen. Hier sind keine kantigen Profilvorgaben.
Was mir jedoch bei diesem Entwurf ganz eindeutig ins Gesicht springt:
- Unterrohr ist gerade (beinhaltet die übliche Ovalisierung vorne hochkant, unten quer)
- Oberrohr bildet mit oberem Rohr aus Hinterbau eine virtuelle Gerade
- keine Schnörkel

Das ist meiner Ansicht nach ein Entwurf, den man ohne zusätzliche Werkzeugkosten mit ganz normalen Rundrohren umsetzen könnte.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Allerdings stand ich dem Designkontest von Anfang an eher kritisch gegenüber und habe gleich vorgeschlagen auf den bestehenden Alutech Rohrsatz zu gehen


Nun, es ist ein Unterschied, ob man das vorschlägt, oder irgendwann nach großem Tamtam und Abstimmungsprozess meint:
Ätsch - Fanes-Rohrsatz ist gesetzt 



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Jeder weiß ja wie toll die 301-Kinematik ist (siehe Erfahrungsberichte oder Linkage)... wenn Dir das Fahrwerk egal ist, dann können wir natürlich eine superdufte Linie über alle Größen hinweg realisieren..


Hm, die Bemerkung verstehe ich jetzt nicht.
Willst Du mir damit sagen, dass das 301er Scheiße fährt?
... und selbst wenn, was hat das mit dem ICB 2.0 zu tun? 
Ich habe das 301er nur wegen dem geraden Unterrohr angeführt. Dann wird mir unterstellt, ich wolle den Rahmen eines Hardtails haben.

Die Prototypen haben gezeigt, dass das Rad funktioniert. Warum das dann nicht in ein ansehnliches Design gießen?

Manchmal kommt es mir so vor, als wärst Du vor lauter Konstruieren schon betriebsblind und siehst die Freiheitsgrade nimmer.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hier, im Post #103 hat foreigner seinen Entwurf zweifarbig, also ohne Hydroforming präsentiert.
> Der Entwurf ließe sich mit ganz normalen Rundrohren umsetzen.
> ...



Hi Django,

uii... jetzt habe ich Dich aber unchained  (sorry, der musste raus)

Bei dem Foreigner-Entwurf ist ein wesentlicher Punkt zu beachten, der den Einsatz von einfachen Rundrohren schwierig macht: Die "zusammen fallenden" Linien... will heißen v.a. beim Unterrohr, Oberrohr und den Sitzstreben werden die seitlichen Konturen nach hinten schmaler. Das fällt auf den ersten Blick nicht unbedingt auf, ist aber für die Dynamik des Erscheinungsbildes entscheidend!

Deswegen lässt sich das nicht ohne weiteres mit Rundrohren umsetzen. Wenn wir ein dünneres Unterrohr nehmen (oder einfach flacher in der seitlichen Kontur), dann können wir den Knick unten natürlich wieder entschärfen... aber dann sind wir wieder bei einem neuen Teil...

Dazu kommen noch ein paar andere Punkte, die sich so nicht umsetzen lassen (abseits vom angesprochenen Thema, wills nur erwähnen):
- Das Oberrohr kann ich nicht ganz so tief ansetzen, das muss ein bissl Luft bleiben (sonst sehe ich schon wieder großes Chaos, wenn die erste Rutsche gefertigt wird).
- Die Verstrebung am Hinterbau geht so natürlich auch nicht wg. dem Umwerfer
- Das Oberrohrgusste setzt vieeel zu tief an, der Rahmen würde den EN-Test so nicht überleben.
- Das Unterrohr setzt so tief am Steuerrohr an, dass es aufgrund der fehlenden Biegung sicherlich mit der Gabel kollidieren würde. Das Steuerrohr einfach weiter oben ansetzen führt zu Problemen beim EN-test (horizontale Krafteinleitung Gabel), sieht Kacke aus und würde am unteren Ende wieder mehr Biegung erfordern.

Thema 301:
Du hast in einem Deiner vorherigen Post etwas von Tretlager und sonstige Punkte verschieben gesprochen... diese sind aber aufgrund technischer Randbedingungen festgelegt. Daran etwas der optischen Linie halber zu verschieben lehne ich ab.
Ich würde auch nie behaupten, dass das 301 insgesamt Scheiße fährt... aber es gibt sehr viele kritische Stimmen insbesonders in Bezug auf die Bremsreaktionen des Hinterbaus. Die Physik bzw. Linkage bestätigt das auch. Das könnte man relativ leicht reduzieren, wenn der Hebel nicht so flach liegen würde (und damit den virtuellen Drekpunkt so unglaublich weit nach vorne verschieben würde).
An dieser Stelle behaupte ich einfach mal ganz frech, dass der Optik zuliebe erhebliche fahrwerkstechnische Nachteile in Kauf genommen wurden.
Daher mein Vergleich... schließlich hattest Du das 301 als Beispiel für gelungene Optik angeführt (dem stimme ich auch bis ins Detail zu!). Aber die tolle Optik gibts halt nicht umsonst...

Mit der Betriebsblindheit hast Du sicherlich recht  In extrem stressigen Zeiten ist es sehr schwer den eigenen Kopf zu befreien... allerdings sind bei vielen gut gemeinten Vorschlägen diverse Randbedingungen nur unzureichend berücksichtigt (geht ja auch garnicht, ohne alle Specs und 3D-Daten, ist also kein Vorwurf). Deswegen nicht wundern, wenn ich nicht jeden Vorschlag mit Begeisterung aufnehmen kann.

Sooo genug der Romane  

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## django013 (19. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> uii... jetzt habe ich Dich aber unchained


Lach - als Rohloff-Fahrer ist mir schon lange keine Kette mehr wech geflogen 



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Bei dem Foreigner-Entwurf ist ein wesentlicher Punkt zu beachten, der den Einsatz von einfachen Rundrohren schwierig macht: Die "zusammen fallenden" Linien... will heißen v.a. beim Unterrohr, Oberrohr und den Sitzstreben werden die seitlichen Konturen nach hinten schmaler.


Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.
Bei Rundrohren ist doch das Unterrohr vorne/oben hochkant oval und am Tretlager waagerecht oval - also wird es doch nach hinten seitlich breiter. Oder nich?
Bei meinem Rahmen ist es jedenfalls auch so, dass das (überdimensionierte) Unterrohr vorn/oben hochkant oval ist, und am Tretlageransatz waagerecht oval.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> - Das Unterrohr setzt so tief am Steuerrohr an, dass es aufgrund der fehlenden Biegung sicherlich mit der Gabel kollidieren würde.


Hm, wenn ich mir recht entsinne, hat Nuts doch Dokumente mit den Fixpunkten freigegeben. Somit sollte es doch passen. 
Beim 301er geht das Unterrohr doch ähnlich in das Steuerrohr über, wie bei foreigners Entwurf.
Ließe sich im 3D-Modell ja einfach ausprobieren 



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Du hast in einem Deiner vorherigen Post etwas von Tretlager und sonstige Punkte verschieben gesprochen... diese sind aber aufgrund technischer Randbedingungen festgelegt. Daran etwas der optischen Linie halber zu verschieben lehne ich ab.


Wenn ich 3 Fixpunkte in der Ebene habe, kann ich die mit geraden Linien verbinden, oder das Dreieck etwas drehen, sodass die Linien gebogen werden müssen. Eine krumme Linie zwischen 2 Punkten sagt doch nix über die Punkte selbst aus.

Ich würde gerne helfen, das Design wieder ins richtige Fahrwasser zu bekommen. Allerdings bin ich kein Radkonstrukteur, d.h. ich weiß nicht was machbar wäre und was nicht.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle behaupte ich einfach mal ganz frech, dass der Optik zuliebe erhebliche fahrwerkstechnische Nachteile in Kauf genommen wurden.


Ok, lasse ich gelten.
Das wollen wir beim ICB 2.0 ja ganz sicher nicht.

Wie gesagt, mit Rundrohren habe ich überhaupt kein Problem. Aber mit Fanes-Rohrsatz, bzw. den beiden Bögen im Unterrohr schon. Dann ist das ICB 2.0 für mich gestorben.

Deshalb würde ich gerne mithelfen, dass das nicht passiert ...


----------



## foreigner (19. Februar 2015)

Der Stefan hat den Entwurf von mir nicht fehlinterpretiert. Das was du da von mir gepostet hast, ist ja ein gaaannnz früher Entwurf, der nur grob in die Richtung ging und so eh nicht umsetzbar war, wie Stefan ja auch schreibt. Dazu kommt, dass da sie Rohrquerschnitte auch noch unrealistisch dünn sind und anders kommt man auch wieder aus der Linienführung.
Die letzten Vorschläge waren die realistischsten. Und die hat Stefan auch schön in 3D gepackt gehabt. Klar ging sowas auch ohne Kanten, dennoch aber nicht mit "normalen" Rohren. Die müssen trotzdem bearbeitet werden, oder hier und da anders zulaufen um die Linienführung hinzubekommen. Der Teufel steckt da im Detail. Das hat man damals schon beim Zeichnen in 2d gemerkt.

Außerdem darf man eins auch nicht Vergessen. In Realität wirkt das Bike hinterher eh anders. Das Oberrohr ist keine vollkomen gerades mit gleichbleibendem Querschnitt. Da fallen solche Minimalabweichungen von der Linie in den Hinterbau wie in Stefans 3D Model (die man eh schon so kaum sieht) gar nicht mehr auf. Auch das kleine Bäuchen unten ist mit montierter Kurbel und Kettenblatt eine ganze Ecke kaschiert.

Übrigens hatte im Prinzip mein Designentwurf auch einen Bauch. Der war nur ganz unten am Tretlager durch einen scharfen Knick kaschiert. Ganz ohne kommt man nämlich einfach nicht hin, weil der Dämpfer im Weg ist, oder dieser müsste in eine Tasche, wovon ich gar kein Fan bin. Hinterher kommt ein neuer Dämpfer, der da gerade seien Ausgleichsbehälter hat und schon passt er nicht mehr.

Also unter realen Bedingungen hat der Stefan das schon recht gut umgesetzt.

@Stefan.Stark : 2 Fragen.
- Welche Geo (Abgestimmte oder anderer Vorschlag) und welche Rahmengröße ist das dargestellte Model ?
- Warum geht keine Gerade Strebe im Hinterbau? Hier geht´s doch, oder wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## foreigner (19. Februar 2015)

@django013 : Nimm doch einfach mal das Bild vorne vom 3D Model von Stefan und öffnes dir in einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm. Selbst Paint reicht. Dann mach mal gerade Linien für eine gerades Unterrohr ein. dann wirst du sehr schnell merken, dass das nicht hinhaut, wenn du noch richtigen Abstände zu Gabel und Dämpfer einhältst und noch realistische Rohrdurchmesser annimmst. Mach´s einfach mal, dann wirst du sehen, dass das vollkommen gerade nicht hinhaut.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark : 2 Fragen.
> - Welche Geo (Abgestimmte oder anderer Vorschlag) und welche Rahmengröße ist das dargestellte Model ?
> - Warum geht keine Gerade Strebe im Hinterbau? Hier geht´s doch, oder wo liegt das Problem?



- Das dargestellte Modell entspricht der abgestimmten M-Größe. Geändert wird nur was, falls es noch so abgestimmt wird.
- Habe nix schönes für die Sitzstreben gefunden, die von der Fanes passen nicht, deswegen habe ich einfach mal was nach Gusto gemacht  Ein einfaches Rundrohr, Ovalrohr oder was mit rechteckigem Querschnitt passt natürlich auch!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hm, wenn ich mir recht entsinne, hat Nuts doch Dokumente mit den Fixpunkten freigegeben. Somit sollte es doch passen.
> Beim 301er geht das Unterrohr doch ähnlich in das Steuerrohr über, wie bei foreigners Entwurf.
> ...



Das hatte ich bei meiner Version vom Foreigner-Entwurf gemacht und ich musste schon ein bissl zaubern, damit der Platz reicht (da ist ja ein Gusset mit ausgeformt). Deswegen konnte ich das hier schon vom draufschauen abschätzen.

Ich prüfe noch mal die Möglichkeiten den Knick zu reduzieren... im Prinzip ginge ein flacheres Rohr oder eine versenkte Dämpferaufnahme oder eine Kombination aus beidem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JokerT (19. Februar 2015)

Ich finde es gut so, die zwei Rundungen sind ja wirklich nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## christian_1975 (19. Februar 2015)

Ich hätte da mal einen Vorschlag für die Verstrebung: 

Wenn man die vertikalen Streben von oben nicht direkt am Lager aufsetzt ( Was ja eh nicht so dolle ist, wenn man da noch eine Klemmung integriert ), sondern auf dem Verbindungsstück am Yoke zwischen Links und rechts, kommt man auf einen Punkt, wo beide Streben voll eingefedert hinter dem Sitzrohr liegen. 

Hat den Vorteil das es weniger Verzug gibt und man kannn die Streben dann kreuzen! 

==> Linke Strebe wird auf der rechten Seite unten angeschweisst und andersherum. Dann gibt es dadurch genug Platz für Kette und Umwerfer.

==> Durch das Kreuzen entsteht ein Fachwerk, wenn der Kreuzungspunkt verschweisst wird. Durch ausklinken auf halbe Dicke, liegen sie genau in einer Flucht und ergeben eine grosse Überlappung zum schweissen. Das ganze als Rechteckrohr, ev die Kettenstrebe der Fanes im ungebogenen Zustand?

==> Wenn die Streben oben ebenfalls hinter das Sattelrohr rücken, kann hier ein Verbindungsstück eingeschweisst werden.

Gewicht schätze ich mal auf ca. 150gr.  für die Verstrebung und kostet Material ca. 8€ . ( ausgehend von Rechteckrohr 29X17 mit 1,6mm Dicke ) Das bekommt man mit keinem Frästeil hin und müsste mehr als aussreichend steif sein, da nur Zug-und Druckbelastung!


----------



## veraono (19. Februar 2015)

christian_1975 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal einen Vorschlag für die Verstrebung:
> 
> Wenn man die vertikalen Streben von oben nicht direkt am Lager aufsetzt ( Was ja eh nicht so dolle ist, wenn man da noch eine Klemmung integriert ), sondern auf dem Verbindungsstück am Yoke zwischen Links und rechts, kommt man auf einen Punkt, wo beide Streben voll eingefedert hinter dem Sitzrohr liegen.
> 
> ...


Ein reines “X“ mit schmaler Taille (das, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe durch eine Kreuzung der Streben entstünde) ist hier aber ohne die seitlichen Streben sinnlos .
Ein Fachwerk entsteht nur wenn man eine Kreuzung als Querverbindung ZUSÄTZLICH zu den rechts und links parallel verlaufenden Streben einfügt (so dass geschlossene Dreiecke entstehen) quasi vom Prinzip so wie im Entwurf von @foreigner .
Und an so einem  Prinzip sollten wir m.E. festhalten, auch wenn es fertigungstechnisch evtl.etwas aufwändiger , teuer und 50g schwerer ist.
Nämlich weil es nicht nur aus technischer Sicht die seitensteifste, sondern auch fürs Design eine sehr gute Lösung ist.

Alternative wäre eine möglichst breite Abstützung auf dem Yoke hinter dem Sitzrohr als “Y“ mit breiter Basis oder Mischung aus H/X mit breiter Taille , was ich aber nicht so hübsch fände, sicher auch eigene Werkzeuge erfordern würde und zudem in der Abstimmung zu genau dieser Thematik mehrheitlich nicht gewünscht war!


----------



## foreigner (19. Februar 2015)

Und zusätzlich kann ich diese verbauten Dreckecken, an die man nicht dran kommt, wenn man was aufs Joke setzt, so gar nicht leiden.


----------



## veraono (19. Februar 2015)

Ich finde auch so eine Kombination aus Streben re + li UND ein y-Blech wie im Eingangspost 
designmäßig ein Supergau, das macht die ganze schöne simple und "straighte" Optik kaputt und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass wir dadurch so viel Steifigkeit oder STW gewinnen, im Vergleich zu einer optisch gut integrierten Lösung zwischen den Streben.

Ich finde gerade an dieser Stelle sollten in unserem speziellen Fall ein paar Eur und Hirnschmalz investiert werden, viel mehr noch als z.B. bei der Steckachsklemmung oder irgendwelchen Sattelstützklemmideen oder was sonst noch auf dem Plan stand/steht.
Die Knickstabproblematik ist ja nun nicht weg nur weil lange nicht mehr darüber diskutiert wird oder weil die Funktionsmuster mit überdimensionierten Rohren ein paar Abfahrten ohne Ausfälle/Risse oder beschädigte Lager an der Dämpferverlängerung überstanden haben und gut aussehen solls am Ende ja auch noch.


----------



## foreigner (20. Februar 2015)

Also ich sehe da alles, nur kein y Blech.
Der untere Teil besteht eh aus dem Yoke, und der Drehpunkaufnahme, die sowieso deutlich mehr Fleisch haben, als hier raus kommt. Direkte Streben rechts und links hoch zum Dämpfer erkennt man hier auch und sind durch die H Bauweise auch vorhanden. Wie man hier erkennt, ist es wohl gut, wenn die eine gewisse "Tiefe" haben, während deren Breite eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt. In wie weit das machbar ist, wäre zu prüfen.
Was noch bleibt ist das Fachwerk, das vor allem im oberen Bereich recht viel Fleisch hat. In dem Bereich habe ich ja auch meine Verstrebung vorgeschlagen.  Ein Teil des ausladenen Fachwerks wird bei uns alleine durch die beiden H Streben abgedeckt, die ja deutlich mehr Breite haben werden, als diese flachen Dinger in der Simulation. Also wäre ja schlichtweg nochmal zu prüfen, welcher Bauraum oben nutzbar ist und hier ein fertigbares Frästeil einzubringen.
Die Notwendigkeit der senkrechte Strebe brauchen wir nicht in eine Y-Artige Verstrebung zu übersetzen, das hat gar keinen Sinn. Erstens hat das Teil selbst kaum Fleisch, was seine eher untergeordnete Rolle ja auch verdeutlicht. Viel wichtiger aber ist, dass sich dieses Teil nicht umsonst senkrecht ganz außen an der Grenze des vorgegebenen Raums befindet. Nur das macht von der Steifigkeit auch Sinn. Eine Abstützung nach unten in die Mitte vom Yoke bringt für die Steifigkeit einfach so gut wie gar nichts, außer zusätzliches Gewicht, hässliche Optik und Dreckecken. Eine Abstützung irgendwo nach unten, die in die Mitte geht, oder dies auch nur zwischenzeitlich tut, bringt nichts. In dem Fall wird vor allem maximale Breite gebraucht und die geht aus Bauraumgründen eh nicht. Da diese senkrechte Strebe an der Stelle nicht umsetzbar ist (Kette) und zusätzlich wie schon erwähnt gerade im oberen Teil extrem filigran ausfällt (geringe Bedeutung) ist die einzig sinnvolle Variante, die untere Strebe des Fachwerks Richtung Drehpunkt stärker auszulegen und eine Verbindung nach unten zu eliminieren, da wie erwähnt auch ein Y oder X nach unten kaum etwas bringt.
Unterm Strich käme ein Frästeil raus, was dem, das ich hier schon 2mal angedeutet habe nicht komplett unähnlich ist, allerdings größer. Also weiter unten angesetzt und so weit oben wie möglich angesetzt und seitlich möglichst wie oben miteinander verbunden. Also, so schwer oder unklar ist der Fall doch gar nicht.


----------



## christian_1975 (20. Februar 2015)

Mit der X-Lösung habe ich mitnichten ein Fachwerk das Seitensteif ist! Es bilden sich ja 2 Dreiecke. Das Problem ist ja nicht so die Torsion sondern der Querversatz. Würde auch gegen ausknicken helfen, da die Knicklänge halbiert ist.

Kann aber auch verstehen wenn das einer optisch ablehnt.... 

Ev. macht man sich um das Thema sowieso ein zu grossen Kopf? kann sich einer noch von Euch an das Nicolai Bass oder Ufo erinnern? 
Da gab es auch nur 2 vertikale Streben die noch über eine Schraube verbunden waren und verspannt mit einer Hülse ( bzw. die Dämpferklemmung) - Fertig:


----------



## foreigner (20. Februar 2015)

christian_1975 schrieb:


> Mit der X-Lösung habe ich mitnichten ein Fachwerk das Seitensteif ist! Es bilden sich ja 2 Dreiecke. Das Problem ist ja nicht so die Torsion sondern der Querversatz. Würde auch gegen ausknicken helfen, da die Knicklänge halbiert ist.
> 
> Kann aber auch verstehen wenn das einer optisch ablehnt....
> 
> ...


Hat auch einen kurzen Dämpfer und keine Verlängerung in der die Knickung entsteht. Ist schon ein anderer Fall.


----------



## christian_1975 (20. Februar 2015)

man hätte eben doch einen anständigen 4-Gelenker planen sollen, der wäre einfacher geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (20. Februar 2015)

Man hätte das ganze gleich ohne Umwerfer planen müssen, dann hätte man unten mehr Platz und könnte einfach ein U-Förmiges Teil vertikal platzieren was sich beim Einfedern um das Sattelrohr "wickelt".  Ist wohl nicht das leichteste, aber bestimmt schön Stabil.

Unten weniger lange Schenkel vom U und oben dann halt Längere Schenkel da der Weg ja oben auch länger ist den der Hinterbau nach vorne macht.

Sorry wenn ich mich unverständlich ausgedrückt habe, weiß gerade nicht besser wie man es umschreiben kann, und hab gerade nix zum malen zur Hand. 

EDIT:  ok, vielleicht nicht ganz so einfach, der Reifen ist ja auch noch da.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2015)

Hätte hätte Fahrradkette...blablaub *gähnsmilie'

G.


----------



## christian_1975 (20. Februar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hätte hätte Fahrradkette...blablaub *gähnsmilie'
> 
> G.


Popcorn ?


----------



## christian_1975 (20. Februar 2015)

@stefan Stark:
Würde es die Kinematik sehr verändern, wenn Du den Drehpunkt der Dämpferverlängerung noch ein bisschen nach vorn ziehst?
Dann wär dort noch ein bisschen Platz um einen Quersteg einzuschweissen! Zudem würde dann die Kraft wenn man voll einfedert direkter einleiten, was die befürchtete Knickstabilität reduzieren würde. Und die Dämpferverlängerung an sich hätte wesentlich kürzere Ausleger, was sie auch noch steifer machen würde.


----------



## veraono (20. Februar 2015)

christian_1975 schrieb:


> @stefan Stark:
> Würde es die Kinematik sehr verändern, wenn Du den Drehpunkt der Dämpferverlängerung noch ein bisschen nach vorn ziehst?
> Dann wär dort noch ein bisschen Platz um einen Quersteg einzuschweissen! Zudem würde dann die Kraft wenn man voll einfedert direkter einleiten, was die befürchtete Knickstabilität reduzieren würde.


Das würde die Dämpferverlängerung ad absurdum führen, dann könnte man sie genauso gut weglassen. Die ist ja eben gerade dazu da , den Drehpunkt hinter das Sitzrohr zu bringen, der progressiveren Anlenkung wegen.


----------



## christian_1975 (20. Februar 2015)

Hab es gerade mal in Linkage reinkopiert, das macht eigentlich gar nix. Das Anfangs-und Endübersetzungsverhältnis bleibt nahezu gleich.
Der Drehpunkt ist ca 25mm nach vorne gewandert. Da wäre doch dann Platz für ein Quersteg, oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (20. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich dich richtig verstehe, aber bei deinen Linkage Bildern bräuchte man ja einen Steg in Form eines “U“ das vorn um das Sitzrohr herum geht , quasi parallel zur Dämpferverlängerung. Dieses “U“ müsste dann auch noch verschraubt sein, sonst kann man den Hinterbau nämlich nicht mehr demontieren.
Sehe da , wenn ich deinen Gedanken richtig interpretiert habe, nur Nachteile i.Vgl. zu einer Verstrebung hinter dem Sitzrohr.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. Februar 2015)

christian_1975 schrieb:


> Hab es gerade mal in Linkage reinkopiert, das macht eigentlich gar nix. Das Anfangs-und Endübersetzungsverhältnis bleibt nahezu gleich.



Was meinst Du mit "nahezu"? Wenn wir je ein zehntel am Anfang und Ende verlieren, dann ist das schon eine ganze Menge... hast Du n Screenshot von der Übersetzungskurve?

Die Kinematik würde ich nur seeeeeehr ungern noch mal anfassen, wir wollen Ende des Monats Zeichnungen nach Asien schicken. Da können wir jetzt nicht noch mal die erprobte Kinematik in Frage stellen...


----------



## foreigner (21. Februar 2015)

*NNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
Bitte lieber @christian_1975 , du wirst jetzt nicht mit einer groben linkage-Darstellung ernsthaft versuchen an dem - ca. ein 3/4 Jahr zu spät - nochmal herum zu basteln, über das sich etliche User stundenlang Gedanken gemacht haben, viele Linkage-versuche inklusive und Überlegungen angestellt haben (beispielsweise zur Bremsneutralität), die auch über Linkage hinaus gehen. Und genau aus diesem Grund wird der Drehpunkt hoffentlich nicht auch nur einen einzigen Millimeter nach vorne wandern.
Der musste schon mehr als genug nach vorne, damit der Umwerfer rein passt und wir kein gigantischen Sattelrohr-Offset bekommen.
Sorry, nicht falsch verstehen, ist nicht böse gemeint,  aber da reagiere ich jetzt wirklich allergisch drauf, da haben sich genug Leute, die da bischen was auf dem Kasten haben, lange Gedanken gemacht. Daher nimm die Drehpunkte mal als fix!
Aus dem Grund gehört die Bemerkung von @Stefan.Stark mit der vorsichtigen Formulierung "seeeeeehr ungern" eigentlich nur noch deutlich bestärkt:
Nur über meine Leiche. 

Im übrigen können die dargestellten Modelle gar nicht eine vergleichbare Progession haben. Das sieht man sogar rein am Rahmen.


----------



## christian_1975 (21. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit "nahezu"? Wenn wir je ein zehntel am Anfang und Ende verlieren, dann ist das schon eine ganze Menge... hast Du n Screenshot von der Übersetzungskurve?
> 
> Die Kinematik würde ich nur seeeeeehr ungern noch mal anfassen, wir wollen Ende des Monats Zeichnungen nach Asien schicken. Da können wir jetzt nicht noch mal die erprobte Kinematik in Frage stellen...



Hallo Stefan, hallo Foreigner

Ich habe die Simulation heute morgen nochmals verfeinert. Ob das so für Euch in Ordnung ist muss dann letztendlich der verantwortliche und ausführende Konstrukteur beurteilen,.....da ich ja nur den oberen Drehpunkt verschoben habe und nicht den unteren, verändere ich ja beim 1-Gelenker maximal das Übersetzungsverhältnis und die Progressionsrate. Der Antisquat und Anitrise bleiben dabei ja gleich da nur abhängig vom Hauptdrehpunkt. Ich hoffe Foreigner ist von seinem Herzinfarkt mittlerweile wieder genesen,... 
Auch will ich nicht das Design komplett in Frage stellen. Die Dämpferverlängerung macht auf jeden Fall Sinn, da wenn der obere Drehpunkt noch weiter vorne liegt, das Übersetzungsverhältnis komplett wegläuft. Wenn man aber jetzt immer noch nix akzeptables hat, muss man sich eben auch so etwas nochmals überlegen.

Hinter dem Sitzrohr macht für mich keinen Sinn, da zu klobig und zu wenig Platz wegen dem Reifen.
Mir schwebt in der Tat etwas schraubbares vor dem Sattelrohr vor.
Im Prinzip ein Blech mit 2 Schrauben an jeder Strebe und zwar nur oben unter der Dämpferverlängerung, sozusagen als biegesteifes Eck.

Der Drehpunkt ist jetzt in X=37,3 Y=12,9 mm geschoben.
Damit bekomme ich dezent weniger Enprogression ( Ca. 1,5% bezogen auf dei Kraft am Hinterrad) und am Sagpunkt auch nur marginale Änderung.


----------



## christian_1975 (21. Februar 2015)

Jetzt schaut's Euch erstmal an - grillen könnt Ihr mich ja dann immer noch


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. Februar 2015)

Hi Christian,

ich finde den Gedanken nicht uninteressant... ich habe schon mal an eine Verstrebung vorm Sitzrohr (aber im unteren Bereich) gedacht...

Die Linkage-Werte sehen auch nicht schlecht aus. Ich muss da mal tief in mich gehen und überlegen, ob wir damit ernsthafte Vorteile generieren können, die eine tiefgreifende Änderung zu einem so späten Zeitpunkt rechtfertigen. Wir hatten uns intern zum Ziel gesetzt, dass wir Ende des Monats Zeichnungen für Angebote fertig haben... das ist ohne tiefgehende Änderungen schon sportlich. Wenn wir allerdings wirkliche Vorteile mit so einer Änderung generieren können, so wäre es das sicher Wert. Wir müssen langsam aber auch aufpassen, dass wir es mit dem neu betrachten und verbessern nicht übertreiben, sonst gibts nur noch E-Bikes bis wir unsere Karre verkaufsfertig haben 

Im Moment muss ich mich aber erstmal krank ins Wochenende verabschieden 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## foreigner (21. Februar 2015)

Uns geht ungefähr ein Zehntel Progression verloren. Da wir eh schon nicht zu viel haben (und das Ziel mit der Verlängerung ist so viel wie möglich zu haben) ist das inakzeptabel. Ein Zehntel hört sich nicht viel an, ist aber bezogen auf unsere Progression (Änderung des Übersetzungsverhältnisses) satte 35%, die verloren gehen. Finde ich nicht gut und führt die Verlängerung auch irgendwann ad absurbum.
Des weiteren fände ich eine Verschraubte Verbindung ziemlich grausam. Hört sich an nach Nicolai Anno 2000. Wird weder leicht noch steif und optisch weitaus störender
Vor allem gibt es keinen Grund. Es ist Platz für eine Verstrebung hinter dem Sitzrohr. Das was ich da oben mal eingezeichnet habe, hat einen Minimalabstand an der engsten Stelle zum Reifen von ca. 12mm. Das ist richtig viel. Eigentlich kann man da auch noch enger ran. Auch zum Sitzrohr sind noch 10mm. Wahrscheinlich kann man da auch enger ran. Ein Platzproblem ist da wirklich nicht.
Und Klobig wird das in keinster Weise. Eher filgran und es muss sich auch nicht sehr stark nach hinten biegen. Dagegen wird das Teil nach vorne eher klobig und unschön. Und wirklich Steifigkeit holt man dadurch auch nicht. Bei der Verschraubung geht es schon los und dann muss das Teil sich sehr stark nach vorne wölben um ums Sitzrohr zu kommen. Also U-förmig. Ein U ist eines auf keinen Fall: Seitlich steif.
Sorry, aber aus meiner Sicht wäre dies Konstruktion so ziemlich die schlechteste aller möglichen.


----------



## foreigner (21. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Christian,
> 
> ich finde den Gedanken nicht uninteressant... ich habe schon mal an eine Verstrebung vorm Sitzrohr (aber im unteren Bereich) gedacht...
> 
> ...


Was geht denn jetzt ab? Progressionsverlust von 35% sieht nicht schlecht aus? Dazu eine Verstrebung per Schraube vorm Sitzrohr. Sorry, da kann man sich gleich die Verlängerung sparen und ein Orange kaufen. Das ist wenigstens nicht noch verschraubt. Vor allem wie oben geschrieben: Es gibt überhaupt keinen Grund irgendwas in die Richtung zu tun. Ich weiß gar nicht wo das Problem ist. Es gibt keins
Sorry, aber du machst dir Gedanken, dass ein Bike mit einer IS Aufnahme sich nicht verkauft. Da sehe ich einige weit größere Gründe das Bike nicht zu kaufen.

Und welche Vorteile willst du so generieren. Dur holst nur Steifigkeitsnachteile, Nachteile für die Progression, 2000er Oldschool-Bastel-Look, der eher eine optische Beleidigung ergibt und was ist, wenn die Verschraubung mal nicht ganz fest ist. Knarzstelle ist sowas auch noch. Neee, jetzt echt nicht.
Das optische Downsizing nimmt jetzt gar kein Ende mehr oder wie.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Was geht denn jetzt ab? Progressionsverlust von 35% sieht nicht schlecht aus? Dazu eine Verstrebung per Schraube vorm Sitzrohr. Sorry, da kann man sich gleich die Verlängerung sparen und ein Orange kaufen. Das ist wenigstens nicht noch verschraubt. Vor allem wie oben geschrieben: Es gibt überhaupt keinen Grund irgendwas in die Richtung zu tun. Ich weiß gar nicht wo das Problem ist. Es gibt keins
> Sorry, aber du machst dir Gedanken, dass ein Bike mit einer IS Aufnahme sich nicht verkauft. Da sehe ich einige weit größere Gründe das Bike nicht zu kaufen.



Is ja guuut... immer mit der Ruhe....

Woher bekommst Du die 35% Progressionsverlust? Ich komme auf nahezu identische Werte... oder ist mein grippeverseuchtes Hirn schon so daneben?
Außerdem sollte jede Idee zumindest mit einer ernsthaften Überlegung gewürdigt werden. Wie Du sicher aus meinem letzten Post gelesen hast, stehe ich einer weiteren Änderung momentan auch kritisch gegenüber. Aber trotzdem will ich mir ernsthafte Gedanken über den Input aus dem Forum machen. Und vor allem will ich nicht, dass Leute die sich frisch einbringen gleich wieder demotiviert sind, weil sofort so ein derber Gegenwinde kommt...


----------



## foreigner (21. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Is ja guuut... immer mit der Ruhe....
> 
> Woher bekommst Du die 35% Progressionsverlust? Ich komme auf nahezu identische Werte... oder ist mein grippeverseuchtes Hirn schon so daneben?
> Außerdem sollte jede Idee zumindest mit einer ernsthaften Überlegung gewürdigt werden. Wie Du sicher aus meinem letzten Post gelesen hast, stehe ich einer weiteren Änderung momentan auch kritisch gegenüber. Aber trotzdem will ich mir ernsthafte Gedanken über den Input aus dem Forum machen. Und vor allem will ich nicht, dass Leute die sich frisch einbringen gleich wieder demotiviert sind, weil sofort so ein derber Gegenwinde kommt...



Ja, das verstehe ich ja auch. Allerdings sollte man sich auch die Frage Stellen, ob man, nur weil jetzt jemand mit etwas um die Ecke kommt, dass vor 9 Monaten vielleicht mal aktuell und diskussionswürdig war, die gesamte Arbeit und Diskussion und der Entscheidungsprozess der damals betrieben wurde, nicht mehr beachten sollte, bzw. so einem Vorschlag größeren Stellenwert geben sollte. Vorschläge wie dieser gab es damals auch und sie wurden durch eine bessere Version (die wir jetzt eigentlich haben) nicht relevant.
Das kann man auch nicht einfach verleugnen, nur weil hier Platzprobleme hinein geredet werden, die wir wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, gar nicht haben. Ihr wollt nur nicht noch ein größeres Frästeil, weil das Geld kostet. Das dürfte die Wahrheit sein. Man bekommt das, wenn man das nicht haben will auch anders hin.
Verstehe, dass man Leuten nicht gleich allen Wind aus den Segeln nehmen soll, aber man kann auch mal sagen, dass der Herr einfach 9 Monate zu spät dran ist, und wir eigentlich wirklich kurz vor fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (21. Februar 2015)

Da hat @christian_1975 doch seinen Vorschlag und ca. unser bisheriges Model zum Vergleich drin. Da siehst du doch die stark unterschiedliche Progression:


----------



## django013 (21. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Stefan war so großzügig, mir Daten zur Verfügung zu stellen, so konnte ich ausprobieren, ob ein gerades Unterrohr möglich wäre.
Gleichzeitig hat er mich ermutigt, meine Ergebnisse hier zur Diskussion zu stellen.
Er hat mir auch die Eckdaten für die Gabel genannt. Nur sollte ich in 10mm Abstand vom unteren Rand des Steuerrohres noch 5mm Luft zum Rahmen haben. Also habe ich die Scheibe im Abstand von 5mm positioniert. Jetzt kann ich auf Kontakt gehen.


 

Das Unterrohr ist ovalisiert und hat 60x45 - das sollte halbwegs realistisch sein.

Für die Dummies habe ich nicht viel Aufwand betrieben - mit ging es nur um die Platzverhältnisse, deshalb ist der Reifen nur eine eckige Scheibe. Der Dämpfer entspricht einem Monarch RC3 (dem Favoriten der Abstimmung).
Wie Stefan schon schrieb ist es ne verdammt enge Kiste und so gibt es nur eine Position, in der der maximale Weg des Dämpfers ausgenutzt werden kann. Dazu musste ich den Ansatzpunkt der Dämpferverlängerung am Hinterbau geringfügig anheben.

Bei dem Vorgang habe ich einen Fehler gemacht und die oberen Rohre des Hinterbaus nach oben verschoben, anstatt die Rohre zu rotieren.
Als ich den Knick entdeckte, war ich auch geknickt. Das Gesamtbild hat mich dagegen verzückt!
Waren doch die Rohre endlich in einer Flucht 

Das nächste Bild zeigt den Rahmen mit 20% SAG - das dürfte der "normale" Fahrzustand sein, weshalb ich die Versteifung in diesem Bild ausgerichtet habe. Doch dazu gleich mehr.


 

Im folgenden Bild ist der Hinterbau komplett eingetaucht:


 
Um den Dämpfer wie gezeichnet verwenden zu können, müsste das Unterrohr bei der Dämpferaufnahme eine Mikrodelle erhalten.

Das Ergebnis der belastungsbasierten Masseanordnung hat mich nicht wirklich weiter gebracht. 
Deshalb habe ich mir selbst überlegt, wie denn die Kräfte wirken.
Im "normalen" Federungsbetrieb (alle Kräfte in einer Ebene) streben Hinterbaulagerung und Dämpferanbindung auseinander, d.h. es wirken Zugkräfte in der möglichen Versteifung. Zugkräfte sind ja sehr einfach zu handeln, einfach ein Bindfaden zwischen die Punkte - fertig 

Dann habe ich mir überlegt - wann denn Druckkräfte in der Verstrebung auftreten können - da ist mir nur der Bremsvorgang eingefallen.
Dumm dabei, dass die Bremse nur auf einer Seite des Hinterbaus wirkt. Kommt also noch Torsion ins Spiel.

Um Kräfte außerhalb der Federungsebene zu generiren, muss das Rad versetzt werden, oder es müssen Sprünge mit Versetzen erfolgen, sodass eine seitliche Kraft auf das Rad wirkt. Beim Wiegetritt wird ja die meiste Verformungsarbeit zwischen Lenker und Tretlager eingebracht. Der Hinterbau pendelt ja mehr oder weniger passiv mit und muss das Gewicht des Fahrers bei Schräglage verkraften. Gegenüber den anderen Kräften halte ich diese Kräfte für vernachlässigbar.

Der Dämpfer kann einer Rotationsbewegung des Hinterbaus nichts entgegenhalten. Also gilt es, die Verstrebung möglichst steif zu machen. Letzlich muss das Hinterbaulager alle unartigen Kräfte auffangen und schlucken.


 
Das führt mich zu folgender Versteifung: rechts und links ein kleines Rohr, welche über eine Platte verbunden und versteift werden. Die Platte kann durch Bohrungen noch leichter gemacht werden. Das rechte Rohr ist unten weiter eingezogen, wegen Umsetzer und so

Die Rohre setzen unten an der Stelle an, an der sowieso schon eine Versteifung die Kräfte abgeleitet hatte:


 
Die Platte zwischen den Rohren ist so hoch, dass sie im voll eingefederten Zustand die Sattelstange nicht berührt.

Last not least habe ich mir auch die PM-Bremsaufnahme vorgenommen und so angepasst, dass die Kräfte optimal auf den Rahmen weiter geleitet werden:


----------



## JokerT (21. Februar 2015)

Was mir bei dieser Hinterbauverstrebung nicht ganz gefällt, ist dass sie sich am den Yoke und nicht direkt auf den Lagerpunkten abstützt.

Wie wäre es, wenn man, wie bei den früheren Foreigner-entwürfen die Streben etwas weiter hinten an den Sitzstreben ansetzt, damit man eine Gerade Verbindung zwischen den Beiden hinbekommt und zumindestv dort oben kein U verwenden muss? Also ganz ähnlich dem was foreigner auf der vorherigen seite gepostet hat...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Da hat @christian_1975 doch seinen Vorschlag und ca. unser bisheriges Model zum Vergleich drin. Da siehst du doch die stark unterschiedliche Progression:



ohhhhhhh man... ich bin ein Idiot  Muss wohl doch an der Grippe liegen...

Ich habe die erste verlinkte Kennlinie von Christian mit meinen Linkage-Daten verglichen... und war total erstaunt, dass die so nahe beeinander liegen... ist klar, wenns die gleichen Kurven sind  (bei mir waren die Achsen n bissl anders skaliert, deswegen habe ichs nitt germerkt)
Hätte einfach mal alle Bilder durchklicken müssen, aber Anti-Rise und so interessieren ja im Moment nicht, deswegen bin ich bei den ersten Bildern hängen geblieben.

So viel Progressionsverlust können wir und natürlich nicht leisten!

Sorry!


----------



## django013 (21. Februar 2015)

JokerT schrieb:


> Was mir bei dieser Hinterbauverstrebung nicht ganz gefällt, ist dass sie sich am den Yoke und nicht direkt auf den Lagerpunkten abstützt.


Mir ist kein Grund eingefallen, warum sie das tun sollte :O

Wie gesagt, in der Versteifung treten hauptsächlich Zugkräfte und/oder Rotationskräfte auf. Wenn das Yoke an der Stelle zu schwach sein sollte, könnte man dies mit kleinen "Dreiecksblechen" in Fahrtrichtung auffangen.


----------



## veraono (21. Februar 2015)

Also es gab mal eine Design-Abstimmung, die ging mit über 60% deutlich für eine Abstützung vorn an den Lagerpunkten aus. 
Es gab mal eine FEM Analyse von Nuts die einer Abstützung an den Lagerpunkten tendenziell einen besseren STW Wert attestierte.
Es ist nun wohl ein höherer Aufwand bei den Produktionskosten -aber das scheint mir bislang der einzige Vorteil einer Abstützung auf den yoke direkt hinterm Sitzrohr zu sein.


----------



## backstein689 (21. Februar 2015)

@django013 

Bei einer seitlichen Belastung des Rads, also einer Torsion des Hinterbaus erhöht sie die "Weichheit" des Hinterbaus, je weiter du von den Lagerpunkten weg gehst, da sich das Yoke zwischen Lager und Verstärkungsstreben alleine der Verdrehung entgegen stellt. Setzt die Verstrebung direkt am Lager an, wirkt die Sitzstrebe von beginn an mit gegen die Verdrehung - > die Gesamttorsion hinten an der Achse ist kleiner, sprich die Steifigkeit größer.

oder Fall 2: Belastung der Verstärkungsstrebe auf Zug: Transfer aufs Schließen eines Garagentors. Je näher du an der Kante des Tors ziehst, desto weniger musst du dich anstrengen.


----------



## django013 (21. Februar 2015)

@backstein689
Fall 2 lasse ich gelten, aber Fall 1 sehe ich anders.

Wenn an der Hinterachse eine Torsion entsteht, dann rotiert der Hinterbau bis zu Yoke. Die beiden Ansatzpunkte des Dämpfers bewegen sich aber nicht seitlich, sondern auf der Längsachse - also eine Seite vor, die andere zurück. Um diese Bewegung aufzufangen, müsste man einen fetten Käfig verbauen, der ungefär so lecker aussieht, wie das Ergebnis der Massensimulation. Bin mir fast sicher, dass damit niemand rum radeln will.

Letztlich ist doch alles ein Kompromiss. Ist also die Frage, bringt ein Millimeter Wandstärke beim Yoke die Steifigkeit, die ich brauche, um den Straight-Look bei zu behalten, oder muss ich das Design zerstören, weil ich der Kräfte anders nicht Herr werde.

Fall 2 könnte man auch so abdecken:




Das Gesamtbild wäre damit nicht zerstört:




... aber hey: das ist nur mein Geschmack und meine Meinung 

@veraono
Sorry, das mit der Abstimmung ist mir durch die Lappen 

P.S. gerade ist mir noch was eingefallen 
Ist immer gut, wenn man drüber redet ...

Die Torsion könnte man auch mit so einem kleinen Blech (zwischen den oberen Rohren des Hinterbaus) versteifen:


 
Bringt in dem Fall vermutlich sogar mehr, als das Blech zwischen den senkrechten Rohren.


----------



## dopero (21. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Last not least habe ich mir auch die PM-Bremsaufnahme vorgenommen und so angepasst, dass die Kräfte optimal auf den Rahmen weiter geleitet werden:
> Anhang anzeigen 362048


Sieht gut aus, aber die dünnen Ausläufe/Übergänge zum Rahmen werden doch vermutlich beim Schweißen weg gebrannt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (21. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Die Torsion könnte man auch mit so einem kleinen Blech (zwischen den oberen Rohren des Hinterbaus) versteifen:


Also wenn wir den Platz an dieser Stelle im eingefederten Zustand haben sollten, dann hätten wir kein Bauraum-Problem.
Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das hinhaut.


----------



## dopero (21. Februar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Also wenn wir den Platz an dieser Stelle im eingefederten Zustand haben sollten, dann hätten wir kein Bauraum-Problem.
> Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das hinhaut.


Das Bild sollte wegen der Position der Dämpferanbindung eigentlich den eingefederten Zustand zeigen => sollte gehen.
Die Blech kann man ja auch leicht X-förmig gestalten, dann ist die Anbindung an den Rohren länger.


----------



## kingfrett (21. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> @backstein689
> 
> ... aber hey: das ist nur mein Geschmack und meine Meinung



Sei bitte, vor allem in Anbetracht der Arbeit die Du Dir gemacht hast, nicht böse, aber ich persönlich finde den Kleinen-Hängebauch-Entwurf  wesentlich schöner als die Entwürfe mit geraden Rohren. Und irgendwelche Bleche, egal wie viel Stabilität sie auch immer bringen mögen, gehen gar nicht.

Oder anders ausgedrückt, wenn gerade Rohre und Verstärkungsbleche, dann auch gleich alles in kantig, sprich Rechteckprofile. 

Denn dann ist der bislang in meinen Augen sehr leichtfüssig-organische Entwurf völlig beim Eimer.


----------



## christian_1975 (21. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ohhhhhhh man... ich bin ein Idiot  Muss wohl doch an der Grippe liegen...
> 
> Ich habe die erste verlinkte Kennlinie von Christian mit meinen Linkage-Daten verglichen... und war total erstaunt, dass die so nahe beeinander liegen... ist klar, wenns die gleichen Kurven sind  (bei mir waren die Achsen n bissl anders skaliert, deswegen habe ichs nitt germerkt)
> Hätte einfach mal alle Bilder durchklicken müssen, aber Anti-Rise und so interessieren ja im Moment nicht, deswegen bin ich bei den ersten Bildern hängen geblieben.
> ...



Hi Stefan,

manchmal ist weniger Information mehr,....schade dass Du erstmal Zeit verbraten hast mit dem falschen Diagramm. Ich weiss zwar nicht wie Foreigner auf 35% Progressionsverlust kommt,....die Kraft am Federwegsende und der SAGpunkt unerscheiden sich nur marginal. Bin euch aber auch nicht böse wenn Ihr was anderes nehmt. Ich bin gespannt was es letztendlich wird! 

Bis dahin geh ich mal Popcorn holen und Herzpillen für Foreigner


----------



## veraono (21. Februar 2015)

dopero schrieb:


> Das Bild sollte wegen der Position der Dämpferanbindung eigentlich den eingefederten Zustand zeigen => sollte gehen.


Jetzt denk dir bei dem Bild mal einen runden 2,35“ Reifen, ich vermute mal stark, dass die Platzverhältnisse dann anders sind, sonst bräuchten wir doch den ganzen Zauber mit y-Blechen oder kunstvoll ausgestalteten Querverbindungen nicht.

Und weil's gerade en vogue zu sein scheint alles nochmal zur Diskussion zu stellen, weshalb machen wir nicht einfach die Kettenstreben 10mm länger, würde manches unserer Probleme entschärfen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. Februar 2015)

christian_1975 schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> manchmal ist weniger Information mehr,....schade dass Du erstmal Zeit verbraten hast mit dem falschen Diagramm. Ich weiss zwar nicht wie Foreigner auf 35% Progressionsverlust kommt,....die Kraft am Federwegsende und der SAGpunkt unerscheiden sich nur marginal. Bin euch aber auch nicht böse wenn Ihr was anderes nehmt. Ich bin gespannt was es letztendlich wird!
> 
> Bis dahin geh ich mal Popcorn holen und Herzpillen für Foreigner



Hey Christian,

sich Gedanken machen ist niemals verbratene Zeit! Ich war ja selber auch n bissl doof... hab zwischen Tür und Angel mal schnell ins Forum geschaut und einfach nicht richtig aufgepasst

Zur Erklärung:
Die Kraft am Federwegsende ist nicht entscheidend. Tatsächlich wichtig ist das durchschnittliche Übersetzungsverhältnis (das ist mit 130mm Federweg und einem 200/57mm Dämpfer ja schon passend fest gelegt) und noch wichtiger das Anfangsübersetzungverhältnis in Relation zur Endübersetzung. Der Hinterbau muss eine gewisse Eigenprogression mitbringen, sonst reicht die Luftdämpfer-Progression selbst mit "totgespacertem" Dämpfer nicht aus. Die Progression sorgt bei passend abgestimmtem SAG für ein angenehmes Federgefühl und verhindert das "Durchrauschen" des Dämpfers. Zwischen Anfangs- und Endpunkt wollen wir natürlich eine harmonische Kurve, die nicht großartig überschwingt oder einen Buckel in der Mitte hat-
Die Dämpfer-Kraft am Federwegsende ist (statisch gesehen) nur vom Dämpferdruck abhängig. Die Rad-Kraft ist damit von Dämpferdruck und Übersetzungsverhältnis abhängig. Du kannst also auch mit einer ungünstigen Progression die gleiche Kraft am Federwegsende erreichen, dieser Wert nutzt also nicht viel bei der Gestaltung der Kennlinie.

Sooo... ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht zu wirr formuliert  Ich glaube gleich muss ich mit einem Lumumba gegen die Grippeviren zu Felde ziehen 

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Foreigner kommt ohne Herzpillen aus... der ist hier schon viel gewohnt  Und austeilen tut er ja selber auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_1975 (21. Februar 2015)

Hi Stefan, 

hatte das ganze erstmal mit einem Stahldämpfer ( weil zu faul die Kammern mit dem Debon Air oder ähnlichem anzupassen ) auf die schnelle simuliert und da sah es echt gut aus. Wenn man natürlich mit der eher flachen Kennlinie der Luftkammer arbeitet sieht's natürlich bisschen anders aus. Dann macht sich der Druck über die Parabelform der Kennlinie doch merklicher bemerkbar, wenn man den Luftdruck so anpasst, das der gleiche SAG erreicht wird. 

Die Erklärung war im übrigen nicht zu wirr sondern absolut korrekt, vielleicht auch weil mir das Thema bekannt ist  ( Bau gerade am 3. eigenen Rahmen,...)

gegen Grippe hilft nur Bettruhe,....gute Besserung!


----------



## slowbeat (21. Februar 2015)

Wird das Projekt denn überhaupt noch von irgendjemandem geleitet?

Hier soll es um die Verstrebung gehen und das ist abgesehen von wenigen Beiträgen nicht der Fall.
Vielleicht müssen auch die "Macher" etwas disziplinierter werden, die erarbeiteten Sachen in den richtigen Fäden zu posten.
Dann entsteht auch nicht schon wieder so ein Chaos.


----------



## -N0bodY- (21. Februar 2015)

Mein Belangloser Vorschlag wie man es lösen könnte, sollte recht günstig herzustellen sein, drei bleche ausschneiden zusammenschweißen und dann einschweißen in den Hinterbau.
Nur so eine Idee.


----------



## django013 (22. Februar 2015)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Oder anders ausgedrückt, wenn gerade Rohre und Verstärkungsbleche, dann auch gleich alles in kantig, sprich Rechteckprofile.


Hm, weiß nicht, ob Du es mitbekommen hast, derzeit wird versucht, foreigners Design mit Rundrohren umzusetzen. Was liegt also näher, als runde Rohre zu verwenden?



kingfrett schrieb:


> Denn dann ist der bislang in meinen Augen sehr leichtfüssig-organische Entwurf völlig beim Eimer.


Naja, über Geschmack kann man endlos streiten. Aber die Vorlage war nicht organisch sondern straight.
Dass jetzt vom Fanes-Rohrsatz Rundungen reingekommen sind, macht die Sache weder organisch, noch stimmig. 
So zumindest meine Ansicht.



kingfrett schrieb:


> Und irgendwelche Bleche, egal wie viel Stabilität sie auch immer bringen mögen, gehen gar nicht.


Dann schau Dir doch einfach mal das Yoke von unten an. Das ist ein Frästeil, welches zur Aussteifung einen (mehrere) Steg braucht. Ob man so einen Steg jetzt als Blech oder als Steg bezeichnet ist doch völlig Banane. An manchen Stellen ist einfach Material zur Versteifung notwendig.
Wenn Du meinst, dass es anders gehe, dann mach doch mal einen Gegenvorschlag.

Nur sollte der - meiner Ansicht nach - auch zum Gesamtbild des Rades passen. 
Das sehe ich weder bei Nobodies, noch bei foreigners Vorschlag gegeben.



veraono schrieb:


> Jetzt denk dir bei dem Bild mal einen runden 2,35“ Reifen


Hast Du mir da vielleicht nen Außendurchmesser? Vielleicht war ich ja zu kleinlich beim Dummy.


----------



## veraono (22. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Hast Du mir da vielleicht nen Außendurchmesser? Vielleicht war ich ja zu kleinlich beim Dummy.


Nein, sorry hab die Info nur aus den Posts von Stefan, auf dem Bild unten kann man aber schon erahnen, dass es zwischen den Sitzstreben, Reifen und Sitzrohr eng zugeht und kaum Platz bleibt , wenn man noch ein bisschen  erforderlichen Freigang und Toleranz mit einrechnet.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das entspricht einem 2.35er Hans Dampf (habe ne Schwalbe-Zeichnung ins 3D übertragen).


----------



## django013 (22. Februar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Nein, sorry hab die Info nur aus den Posts von Stefan


Ok, auch kein Problem.

Habe jetzt eine Standardfelge genommen und da den breitesten Reifen drauf, der noch seitlich in das Yoke passt.
Damit ist es etwas enger geworden, aber es geht auch so 

Hier ein neuer Entwurf, der die bisherigen Kritikpunkte berücksichtigt (ganz ohne Rundrohre  ) :


 
Das X könnte man um die Mitte herum noch auffüttern, bzw. bis zum mittleren Blech auffüllen.
Das obere Blech ist jetzt vorn und hinten abgerundet - so würde es voll eingetaucht noch passen.

Hier noch die Seitenansichten, damit man sieht, wie die Verstrebungen in den jeweiligen Fahrzuständen aussehen:


----------



## dopero (22. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Ok, auch kein Problem.
> Habe jetzt eine Standardfelge genommen und da den breitesten Reifen drauf, der noch seitlich in das Yoke passt.
> Damit ist es etwas enger geworden, aber es geht auch so
> Hier ein neuer Entwurf, der die bisherigen Kritikpunkte berücksichtigt (ganz ohne Rundrohre  ) :


Bei dir fehlt aber der Umwerfer. Wenn ich mir die Bilder von foreigner ansehe läßt das X viel zu wenig Raum für diesen.

Wie wäre es wenn man oben an der Schwinge die zwei Augen für die Anbindung der Dämpfergabel zu einem Frästeil verbindet? Dann hätte man schon mal eine Querverbindung welche zugleich noch einen definierten Laschenabstand passend zur rot dargestellten Dämpfergabel hat.



foreigner schrieb:


>


----------



## django013 (22. Februar 2015)

dopero schrieb:


> Bei dir fehlt aber der Umwerfer. Wenn ich mir die Bilder von foreigner ansehe läßt das X viel zu wenig Raum für diesen.


Lach - also wenn es konkreter wird, dann wird es mir ein Verknüchen sein, Platz für den Umwerfer zu schaffen 



dopero schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn man oben an der Schwinge die zwei Augen für die Anbindung der Dämpfergabel zu einem Frästeil verbindet?


In die Richtung denke ich auch gerade.
Das Problem ist ja, dass die beiden seitlichen X völlig überdimensioniert sind und wenig bis garnix gegen die Rotation ausrichten.
Was fehlt ist Material zwischen beiden Seiten, welches Kräfte entlang eines Kreisumfangs mit Mitte Hinterbaulager aufnehmen kann. Je weiter das Material vom Mittelpunkt/Hinterbaulager entfernt ist, desto besser.

Somit wäre es das Beste, dass obere Blech mit den zwei Rundungen so dick wie möglich auszuführen. Wenn man das zum Frästeil macht, macht es Sinn, die beiden Anschlüsse an die Dämpferverlängerung gleich zu integrieren. Logisch.
Da es aber die schmalste Stelle des Hinterbaues ist (Abstand Reifen zu Sattelrohr), reicht das alleine noch nicht aus.
Es braucht noch zusätzliche Hilfe in dem Raum zwischen oberem Frästeil und Yoke. Damit die Hilfe aber wirken kann, wird das seitliche X wieder notwendig.

... oder man macht von Yoke bis oberem Frästeil alles zu einem einzigen Frästeil.

Fragt sich ob das günstiger kommt, als ein paar Bleche zusammen zu schweißen ...


----------



## nuts (22. Februar 2015)

Ich war nach vier Tagen Grippe und hohem Fieber auf dem Weg der Besserung. Jetzt habe ich hier reingeschaut.

Hier eine kurze Liste mit Dingen, die nicht mehr zur Diskussion stehen:


Laufradgröße: 27,5"
Drehpunktlage
Schrägkugellager im Hauptdrehpunkt
doppelte Rillenkugellager zur Dämpferverlängerung
Umwerferkompatibilität (S3)
Bremsaufnahme (180 mm PM)
Hinterachsstandard (12X142 mm)
Alles weitere was hier in der Projektübersicht steht. 
Hier haben wir nach Ideen für die Hinterbauverstrebung gesucht. Wir haben dazu auch schon ein mathematisches Optimum gefunden. Das zeigt ziemlich klar links und rechts die direkte Verbindung der Drehpunkte, dazu ein (schräges) Y, das das linke und rechte Rohr, sowie das Yoke, miteinander verbindet. Es kann gut sein, dass das X von foreigner auch funktionieren würde, aber die zusätzliche Verbindung nach unten würde dem ganzen Definitiv zusätzliche Steifigkeit geben.

Hole mir jetzt eine paracetamol und hoffe, mich hiervon zu erholen.

PS: Und sorry, wenn sich hier jemand unnötige Arbeit gemacht hat. Aber ohne Umwerfer hätten wir die Hinterbauverstrebung glaub auch schon schick umgesetzt.


----------



## nuts (22. Februar 2015)

Achja. 

Ich lese hier immer wieder, es würde das_ "abgestimmte Design" _nicht berücksichtigt. Bei der Abstimmung zum Thema Design hieß es:

_"Ob sich die Rohrkonturen genau wie hier illustriert umsetzen lassen, ist aber offen und *wird hiermit folglich nicht entschieden*. Einer der Gründe: Mehr als eine Werkzeugform pro Rohr ist nicht zu finanzieren. Deshalb werden Rohre gewöhnlich in einer (großen) Länge umgeformt, und für die kleineren Rahmengrößen vorne und oder hinten abgeschnitten. Wenn jetzt beispielsweise wie beim Entwurf von Superturbo aber die Linie im Rohr sowohl am Steuerrohr, als auch am Dämpfer passen soll, müsste dieser Abstand immer gleich bleiben – und das funktioniert nicht. [...] 

*Wir stimmen hiermit über die Hinterbauform (H oder Y), das Sitzrohr-Gusset und die Hauptrahmenrohre (gerade / geknickt) ab. Die Rohrkontur wird einzeln diskutiert werden müssen!*"_

Das heißt: Es hat nie jemand versprochen, dass wir versuchen, einen der Entwürfe exakt wie skizziert umzusetzen. Stefan hat das trotzdem gemacht, der Entwurf war und ist sehr geil, und der Kollege Basti hat quasi alle mit diesem Beitrag hier überzeugt, ihn zu verwerfen:



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, dass wir die Kosten scheuen, es geht viel mehr um die Frage ob die Kosten für diesen Rahmen gerechtfertigt sind. Der Entwuef von foreigner und das was Stefan darus resultieren ließ, sind bildschöne Rahmen und würden sicherlich regen Absatz finden. Mein Problem mit der Geschichte ist, dass das aktuelle Design kein Aluminium Design sondern ein Carbon look a like Design ist. Durch die vielen Kanten holt man sich mit dem Werkstoff Aluminium viel "totes" Material in den Rahmen, Material, das bei der Verwendung von nahezu runden Rohren nicht auftreten würde und somit viel gewicht sparen kann. Wir haben speziell im Hauptrahmen sehr lange Rohre mit durchgehenden Kanten, der Gewichtsnachteil ist gigantisch. Aus diesem Grund habe ich intern angeregt und Stefan gebeten, einen zweiten Entwurf zu konstruieren, der die spezifischen Eigenschaften und Möglichkeiten von Aluminium berücksichtigt. Sprich: rundere Rohrquerschnitte und dadurch die Möglichkeit öfter und stärker zu konifizieren. Meiner Meinung nach besteht der Reiz des Entwurfs in der klaren Linie und der Harmonie zwischen Hauptahmen und Hinterbau, die ganzen Bruchkanten würden bei einem Komplettbike kaum auffallen. neben der technschen Nachteile, zieht der aktuelle Entwurf in Aluminium auch hohe Kosten nach sich, da jedes Rohr eine eigen Mold braucht. Kosten die ich für ein unterlegenes Design nicht generieren möchte.
> Deswegen mein Vorschlag: Schritt 1: den Rahmen auf den Werkstoff Aluminium optimieren, Schritt 2 den aktuellen Entwurf für Carbon optimieren und als SL Version in der Modellpflege bringen....



Und da stehen wir heute: Mit der inzwischen dritten beinahe kompletten Konstruktion des Rahmens, die wir jetzt als "optimiert auf den Werkstoff Aluminium" und mit "gigantischem" Gewichtsvorteil verkaufen können - aber plötzlich fällt auf: Irgendwie sieht der Rahmen ganz schön langweilig aus, können wir da nicht doch ein bisschen Stealth haben? Die Rohre schön straight, aber edgy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingfrett (22. Februar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Hier eine kurze Liste mit Dingen, die nicht mehr zur Diskussion stehen:



Danke für das Machtwort! 

Denn so lobenswert ich es auch finde auf neue Dinge einzugehen, schliesslich könnte ja jemand mit einer wirklich genialen Idee dazwischen sein, wird hier doch zu gern (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) alle paar Tage das Rad neu erfunden.....


----------



## slowbeat (22. Februar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Und da stehen wir heute: Mit der inzwischen dritten beinahe kompletten Konstruktion des Rahmens, die wir jetzt als "optimiert auf den Werkstoff Aluminium" und mit "gigantischem" Gewichtsvorteil verkaufen können - aber plötzlich fällt auf: Irgendwie sieht der Rahmen ganz schön langweilig aus, können wir da nicht doch ein bisschen Stealth haben? Die Rohre schön straight, aber edgy?


Siehst Du nicht, dass Du daran eine Teilschuld trägst?
In Projektrevievs achtet für gewöhnlich ein Projektleiter darauf, dass alle bei der Sache und auf Kurs bleiben.

Hier gibt es keinen erkennbaren Projektleiter und selbst bei den "Machern" gibt es keine Kommunikationsdisziplin.
Was ist denn aus der Topologieoptimierung geworden, die durch eine falsche Bauraumdefinition im ersten Schuss direkt unbrauchbar war?
Warum werden erarbeitete Ergebnisse immer im aktivsten Faden vorgestellt, was dort völlig vom Thema ablenkt und nur Chaos verursacht?
Auch wenn kein fixer Zeitplan vorhanden ist: warum wird für die Meilensteine kein eigener Zeitplan definiert?

Für alle, die im Forum in der Freizeit surfen und sich am Projekt beteiligen sehe ich kein Problem.
Ihr, die Ihr davon lebt, sowas zu machen, verbrennt mit dem Chaos hunderte von Stunden, bei denen es fraglich ist, wie man die bezahlt bekommt. Ehdakosten gibts nach meinem Verständnis in Projekten nicht.

Vorwärts geht es hier nur, wenn Ihr Euch vernünftig organisiert.


----------



## django013 (22. Februar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Hier eine kurze Liste mit Dingen, die nicht mehr zur Diskussion stehen:
> ...
> - Alles weitere was hier in der Projektübersicht steht.


Ich zitiere mal aus der Projektübersicht:


> Das ICB2.0 kriegt gerade Rohre, ... und einen Hinterbau in H-Bauweise, etwa so, wie User Foreigner es skizziert hat.


Komisch - gerade Rohre ...
... und dann kommen so krumme Ofenrohre ans Unterrohr :O

Was den Hinterbau in H-Bauweise angeht, ich habe das nochmal skizziert:




Dunkelblau ist die Verstrebung wie in foreigners Entwurf. Orange sind die Versteifungen zwischen rechter und linker Seite, die Stabilität gegenüber der Rotation (die wohl stärkste unartige Krafteinwirkung) bringen. Ich kann nicht erkennen, wie die eingebracht werden sollen.
Selbst wenn die dunkelblauen Streben noch verbunden werden, es ist zuwenig Masse, die Steifigkeit auf einer Umfangslinie zum Hinterbaulager bringt.

Erst wird Leidwill kritisiert, weil sie die Performance dem Design untergeordnet haben und dann wird's hier noch schlimmer verbockt: Design für die Katz und Stabilität gibt es auch nur noch im Wunderland ...

... aber hey:


nuts schrieb:


> Wir haben auch schon ein mathematisches Optimum gefunden.



Gratuliere! Ich bin dann mal wech


----------



## foreigner (22. Februar 2015)

@django013 : Ich verstehe die Darstellung überhaupt nicht. Es geht doch hier rein um erreichen von mehr Seitensteifigkeit. Das heißt Aufnahme von Seitenkräften die zwischen den Lagerpunkten eine seitliche Querverschiebung oder ein seitliches Drehmoment quer zum Hauptlager erzeugen. In diesem Zusammenhang erschließt sich nicht, was du da dargestellt hast.

Wie eine optimale Lösung aussieht, um Steifigkeit zu generieren wurde doch simuliert. Wir sollten uns daran orientieren:




Der wesentlichste Punkt hierbei überhaupt ist die möglichst direkteste Verbindung beider Lagerpunkte. Dies geschieht einfach in dem wir Streben direkt von Lagerpunkt zu Lagerpunkt setzen.
Danach bleibt nur das Fachwerk. Etwas derartige muss eben sinnvoll fertigbar konstruiert werden.


----------



## veraono (22. Februar 2015)

@luniz, gibt's eigentlich noch weitere Entwicklungsstufen der Optimierung MIT Berücksichtigung des Umwerfers ?


----------



## foreigner (22. Februar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Hier haben wir nach Ideen für die Hinterbauverstrebung gesucht. Wir haben dazu auch schon ein mathematisches Optimum gefunden. Das zeigt ziemlich klar links und rechts die direkte Verbindung der Drehpunkte, dazu ein (schräges) Y, das das linke und rechte Rohr, sowie das Yoke, miteinander verbindet. Es kann gut sein, dass das X von foreigner auch funktionieren würde, aber die zusätzliche Verbindung nach unten würde dem ganzen Definitiv zusätzliche Steifigkeit geben.



Bei den Streben sind wir definitiv gleicher Meinung. Beim Y muss ich dir widersprechen.
Wie man in der Optimierung oben erkennen kann, besteht (abgesehen von der Strebe und dem Yoke) der Großteil der benötigten Konstuktion aus dem Fachwerk im oberen Bereich.
Die noch seitlichen Verstrebungen des Fachwerks rechts und links senkrecht runter auf die Kettenstrebe fallen sehr dünn und filigran aus und sitzen - was der wichtigste Punkt dabei ist - ganz weit außen.
Die Rechte Strebe ist so aber schlichtweg nicht möglich. Hier sind Umwerfer und Kette im Weg. Eine einseitige Ausführung macht auch keinen Sinn.
Alternativ ist dein Gedanke ja ein Y zu machen, das sich in der Mitte auf dem Yoke abstüzt. Das wird uns aber sehr wenig bringen, da für die Steifigkeit eine Strebe weit außen nötig wäre und nicht in die Mitte. Da die Strebe eh eine untergeordnete Rolle für die Hinterbausteifigkeit hat, und dazu nur völlig suboptimal ausführbar ist (in die Mitte), wo sie noch weniger bringt, ist sie die Nachteile, die sie mit sich bringt, nicht wert. Zu nennen wären hier Gewicht, erschwerte Fertigbarkeit und Kosten auf Grund des größeren Bauteils sowie entstehen von Dreckecken und erschwerte Zugänglichkeit.

Was bleibt sind die zwei Möglichst direkten Streben, wie sie grundsätzlich im abgestimmten H-Design ja auch vorgesehen sind, sowie das Fachwerk im oberen Bereich.
Dieses Bauteil wird sich von der Seite gesehen wohl den Bauraum einnehmen wie in der Darstellung:




Von der Form selbst her bin wird ich für so etwas in der Art (ganz grob; von hinten auf die Verstrebung geschaut):






Also, entgegen meinem ersten Gedanken kein reines X. Ich denke (und das sieht man auch in der Optimierung), dass eine Breite Bauweise parallel zu den H-Steben (hier grün) wichtig ist. Das ganze muss durch eine Art Fachwerk verbunden werden. Die sollte aber nicht nur an einem Punkt geschehen, wie bei einem X, sondern durchaus flächiger.
Ich habe derzeit leider nicht die Programme, oder auch die Zeit mich länger mit CAD zu beschäftigen, sonst würde ich ja echt gerne Zeichnen. Aber ich denke, man kann verstehen, worauf ich raus will

Edit: Ich bin mir sicher, dass das Bauteil sogar komplett flach sein könnte, bis auf die untere Verbindung rechts und links zu den H-Streben. (In der oberen, seitlichen Darstellung ist die Seite des Teils zum Reifen hin von oben bis unten komplett flach)
Für mich hieße das: Dickes Blechteil, ordentlich ausgefräst und unten rechts und links die Verbindungen zu den H-Streben zwei kurze Teile (hier eventl. kleine Fräßteile) angeschweißt. Sollte so auch nicht zu aufwendig zu fertigen sein.


----------



## foreigner (22. Februar 2015)

christian_1975 schrieb:


> Bis dahin geh ich mal Popcorn holen und Herzpillen für Foreigner



Herzpillen sind noch nicht notwendig.
Herzprobleme machen mir derzeit höchstens andere Dinge. Meine deutliche Reaktion war vielleicht auch ein bischen allgemein schlechter Laune geschuldet. 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## luniz (22. Februar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> @luniz, gibt's eigentlich noch weitere Entwicklungsstufen der Optimierung MIT Berücksichtigung des Umwerfers ?


Ja, wir hatten noch ein paar Läufe gemacht mit etwas eingeschränkteren Bauräumen, und dabei den ganzen Block in mehrere Teile zerschnitten. Nuts hatte irgendwo auch ein Bild davon gepostet. Die Aussage war noch klarer als in der ersten Optimierung: es braucht eine relativ grade Verbindung der beiden Lagerpunkte zueinander auf jeder Seite und zwischen linker und rechter Seite eine Art Schubfeld, so weit hinten wie es der Reifen zulässt. Das Schubfeld kann ein Blech oder eine Platte sein, oder irgend etwas X-Förmiges, was den selben Zweck erfüllt. Leider steht der Umwerfer da recht ungünstig drin, da muss man also irgendwie drumherum zirkeln.

Als ich mir die verschiedenen Lastfälle und die Verformung des Ganzen in einer Analyse angesehen habe, sind mir zwei Hauptziele aufgefallen: Zum Einen gilt es zu verhindern, dass sich der Winkel zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstrebe ändert. Das erfüllt die Verbindung der Lagerpunkte. Zum Anderen muss verhindert werden, dass sich die linke und rechte Seite des Hinterbaus gegeneinander um das Hauptlager herum verdrehen. Das wird teilweise durch das Yoke und die Hinterachse erfüllt, aber genau das wäre auch die Aufgabe dieses Schubfeldes, so weit wie möglich vom Hauptlager entfernt.


----------



## veraono (22. Februar 2015)

Danke dir, ich hab in den Posts vom nuts nichts gefunden aber ich denke du meinst das .
Ich finde da ein paar Dinge nicht optimal: Anbindung eines Bleches quer an die Streben ist ja eher kleinflächig (Kerbwirkung), kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass das in Summe dann leichter wird als eine gescheite Verbindung zwischen den Streben- und dann noch die Optik.

Die Hauptziele die du beschreibst machen absolut Sinn aber das geht bestimmt auch ohne Monster-Abstützungsblech bis zum yoke vor dem Reifen nicht wesentlich schlechter.
Sonst müssten wir auch den ganzen Haupt-Rahmen mit irgendwelchen streben und Blechen zu schweißen um ans statische Optimum zu gelangen.
Ich sag es mal etwas überspitzt so:
Es würde vermutlich aus statischer Sicht viel mehr Sinn machen ein Fachwerk quer durch mein Wohnzimmer zu ziehen als die Decke zu verstärken, weil ich aber auch drin wohnen will lasse ich es lieber.
EDIT: Soll nicht despektierlich klingen und ich will auch nicht den Sinn der Optimierung in Frage stellen, ich finde wir sollten nur mit der Auslegung des Ergebnisses nicht so apodiktisch umgehen.
Letztendlich ist und bleibt es ja ein theoretisches Modell


luniz schrieb:


> Ja, wir hatten noch ein paar Läufe gemacht mit etwas eingeschränkteren Bauräumen, und dabei den ganzen Block in mehrere Teile zerschnitten. Nuts hatte irgendwo auch ein Bild davon gepostet. Die Aussage war noch klarer als in der ersten Optimierung: es braucht eine relativ grade Verbindung der beiden Lagerpunkte zueinander auf jeder Seite und zwischen linker und rechter Seite eine Art Schubfeld, so weit hinten wie es der Reifen zulässt. Das Schubfeld kann ein Blech oder eine Platte sein, oder irgend etwas X-Förmiges, was den selben Zweck erfüllt. Leider steht der Umwerfer da recht ungünstig drin, da muss man also irgendwie drumherum zirkeln.
> 
> Als ich mir die verschiedenen Lastfälle und die Verformung des Ganzen in einer Analyse angesehen habe, sind mir zwei Hauptziele aufgefallen: Zum Einen gilt es zu verhindern, dass sich der Winkel zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstrebe ändert. Das erfüllt die Verbindung der Lagerpunkte. Zum Anderen muss verhindert werden, dass sich die linke und rechte Seite des Hinterbaus gegeneinander um das Hauptlager herum verdrehen. Das wird teilweise durch das Yoke und die Hinterachse erfüllt, aber genau das wäre auch die Aufgabe dieses Schubfeldes, so weit wie möglich vom Hauptlager entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kipferl (22. Februar 2015)

Ohne jetzt viel Ahnung (eher gar Keine) von der Materie zu haben noch ob das ganze fertigungstechnisch bzw. belastungstechnisch umsetzbar/akzeptabel ist:

Kann man die Verstrebung unten bzw. eventuell auch oben nicht in einer leichten Rundung auslaufen lassen? Würde meiner Meinung nach optisch ganz gut zu den jetzt leicht abgerundeten Unterrohr passen.

Das Joke wird ja sowieso gefräst oder? Da kann man ja den runden Fortsatz vorm/über dem Hauptlager gleich mitfräsen (aus einem Stück fertigen meine ich)  und dann ein gerade Verstrebung anbruzeln.

Hab es mal versucht bildlich festzuhalten:


 

oder so:


 

Für den Umwerfer dürfte auch genug Platz sein oder?

So... damit ich als stiller Mitleser auch mal was, hoffentlich nicht allzu Unnützes, beigetragen habe 

sg
Christoph


----------



## Pilatus (22. Februar 2015)

wenn ich mal laut denke und sämtliche bauraumprobleme ausblende, dann sind die sinnigsten verbindungen:
direkte Verbindung vom Hauptlager zur Dämpferaufnahme die "nur" auf Zug belastet wird.
Dann wie Luniz schon schrieb und wie man in der optimierung sieht, ein Schubfeld zwischen diesen Verbindungen. Also ein einfaches Blech.
Damit man dieses Blech dünn halten kann, muss nochmal ein schubfeld zwischen die Druckstreben um zu verhindern, dass beide hinterbauhälften unterschiedlich weit einfedern.
jetzt alles rauschneiden was Bauraumbedingt nicht sein kann, ein paar fancy Formen rein und fertig ist der Lachs.


----------



## django013 (23. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> @django013 : Ich verstehe die Darstellung überhaupt nicht. Es geht doch hier rein um erreichen von mehr Seitensteifigkeit. Das heißt Aufnahme von Seitenkräften die zwischen den Lagerpunkten eine seitliche Querverschiebung oder ein seitliches Drehmoment quer zum Hauptlager erzeugen. In diesem Zusammenhang erschließt sich nicht, was du da dargestellt hast.


Das was man in der Simulation nicht sieht, ist das, was Luniz als Schubfeld bezeichnet - und da hilft auch Dein "Flaschenhalter" herzlich wenig.
Das Schubfeld ist meiner Ansicht nach der wichtigste Problemfall. Der Rest ist trivial.

Man kann sich das einfach so vorstellen:
Auf beiden Seiten gibt es die zwei Rohre, die ein Dreieck bilden. Jetzt nimmt man an, es gäbe kein Yoke und beide Dreiecke wären am Hinterbaulager in Kugelgelenken gefasst, sodass sich die Hinterachsaufnahme beliebig (auf einer Kugeloberfläche rund um das Hinterachslager) bewegen kann. Natürlich kann jedes Dreieck auch um die Achse Hinterachsaufnahme/Hinterbaulager frei rotieren. Auf beiden Seiten wäre der vertikale Zwischenraum mit Plexiglas gefüllt, sodass jedes Dreieck in sich stabil wäre.

Zur Stabilisierung der Rotation, die nur über die Hinterachse eingeleitet werden kann, gibt es zwei 100x100mm Gummiplatten von ca. 3mm Stärke, dazu eine Tube Klebstoff, mit dem Gummi auf Alu und Plexiglas geklebt werden kann, aber nicht Gummi auf Gummi.

Die Gummiplatten können nur Zugkräfte in xy-Richtung aufnehmen. Bei allen anderen Kräften verbiegt sich das Gummi, oder staucht sich zusammen.

Bleibt die Frage, wo packe ich das Gummi hin, um die Rotation einzudämmen.
Zur Verfugung steht der Platz zwischen Reifen und Sitzstrebe im volleingefederten Zustand.

@kipferl - im ausgefederten Zustand passt alles. Du müsstest Dir den Hinterbau im voll eingefederten Zustand anschauen, also dann, wenn der Dämpfer auf Anschlag geht.
... und es geht auch nicht darum, die beiden äußeren Rohre des Hinterbaues zu verbinden, sondern beide Seiten miteinandern. Bei der Verbindung der beiden äußeren Rohre ist "jede" Form recht.


----------



## foreigner (23. Februar 2015)

@kipferl : Die beiden seitlichen Streben unten rund ins Yoke zu bringen ist optisch im zusammen hang mit dem Unterrohr ganz gefällig (so wie im oberen Bild). Das andere gefällt mir nicht und ist auch nur schwerer und wieder nur kompliziert zu fertigen und damit teurer.

@django013 : Puh, die Erklärung für Dummis habe ich jetzt erstmal noch weniger verstanden. 
Aber ich glaube, ich weiß inzwischen warauf du raus willst. Am Ende läuft das dann auf sowas heraus, wie @veraono schon erwähnt hat.





Ein hauchdünnes Blech wird das ja aber am Ende auch nicht sein. Und sobald es eine bestimmte Stärke hat, wird´s extrem schwierig das zu fertigen. Der Untere Teil ist ja quasi durch das Yoke vorhanden, weiter oben bekommt man auch eine Konstruktion rein. Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, wie schlimm die Lücke im Schubfeld wirklich wäre.
Ich finde ein durchgängiges Feld optisch, fertigungstechnisch und von der Praktikabilität einfach recht schrecklich. Dazu kommt, dass es auch nicht gerade leicht wird. Überzeugen tut mich das nicht.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (23. Februar 2015)

Hmm, ich denke, das Blech könnte man auch durch ein Rechteck bzw. Trapez mit zwei Diagonalen ersetzen, was möglicherweise eine schönere Formgebung erlaubt. Eventuell reichen auch nur die Diagonalen - die Höhe sollte ja durch das Dreieck aus Kettenstrebe, Sitzrohr und vorderer Abstützung schon recht steif sein.


----------



## foreigner (23. Februar 2015)

Also so wie ich das verstehe erreicht man gerade nur mit Diagonalen sehr wenig. Oder habe ich da eine Denkfehler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2000 (23. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> @kipferl : Die beiden seitlichen Streben unten rund ins Yoke zu bringen ist optisch im zusammen hang mit dem Unterrohr ganz gefällig (so wie im oberen Bild). Das andere gefällt mir nicht und ist auch nur schwerer und wieder nur kompliziert zu fertigen und damit teurer.
> 
> @django013 : Puh, die Erklärung für Dummis habe ich jetzt erstmal noch weniger verstanden.
> Aber ich glaube, ich weiß inzwischen warauf du raus willst. Am Ende läuft das dann auf sowas heraus, wie @veraono schon erwähnt hat.
> ...


Ich möchte hier mal etwas aus praktischer Sicht einstreuen. Natürlich ist es wichtig einen möglichst belastungsgerechten Hinterbau zu konstruieren. Aber wenn ich solche Vorschläge sehe stellen sich bei mir alle Haare auf. dieses Blech sorgt bei der dementsprechenden Witterung genau für Eines. Nämlich dass sich das Hinterrad sehr bald nicht mehr bewegt. Bei aller Optimierung sollte man die Möglichkeit der Selbstreinigung nicht vergessen. Auch das Putzen so unnötig erschweren ist gelinde gesagt Bullshit. Soll ich jedes mal das HR ausbauen? Also bitte denkt an die Mehrheit und macht das ganze so Servicefreundlich wie Möglich. Dem Normalo sind ein paar Newton mehr oder weniger an Verdrehsteifigkeit egal. Außer ihr wollt unbedingt die Labortests in den Bike Bravos gewinnen. Wenn ihr Fragen zur Putz und Service Freundlichkeit habt, könnt ihr euch gerne an mich wenden. Ich glaube hier im Forum gibt es nur wenige, die so viele Räder pro Jahr putzen und warten wie ich 
Also liebe Inschenöre ich warte!


----------



## Alpenstreicher (23. Februar 2015)

Ich geb dir da im Grunde Recht. Um die Torsionssteifigkeit zu kriegen will man zwischen die beiden Seiten Dreiecke bauen - Fachwerk halt.

Allerdings hat die Simulation ja gerade auf den Rechteckseiten eine nur sehr geringe Masse ergeben. Deshalb die Überlegung, dass die vorderen Abstützungen ausreichen könnten. Leider bin ich kein Maschinenbauer und kann die passende Simulationssoftware nicht bedienen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. Februar 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Für alle, die im Forum in der Freizeit surfen und sich am Projekt beteiligen sehe ich kein Problem.
> Ihr, die Ihr davon lebt, sowas zu machen, verbrennt mit dem Chaos hunderte von Stunden, bei denen es fraglich ist, wie man die bezahlt bekommt. Ehdakosten gibts nach meinem Verständnis in Projekten nicht.
> ...



Hi slowbeat,

da hast Du völlig recht. Die Besonderheit hier ist allerdings, dass wir dieses Projekt komplett zusätzlich zu unser aller Tagesgeschäft bearbeiten. Das ändert nichts daran, dass wir auf der organisatorischen Seite ganz sicher großes Verbesserungspotential haben, aber alles was Brötchen bezahlt geht nun mal vor!

Ich selbst sehe in der laxen Herangehensweise den großen Vorteil, dass wirklich alle möglichen Aspekte immer wieder betrachtet und ggf. verbessert werden (siehe die Evolution des Lageraufbaus, die finale Lösung ist echt schön!)... das habe ich bei noch keinem kommerziellen Projekt so erlebt.
Das die Diskussionen dabei ein bissl kleinteilig werden lässt sich nur schwer vermeiden, nichtsdestotrotz ist Deine Kritik berechtigt und wir geloben Besserung (soweit das bei diesen besonderen Randbedingungen möglich ist)!

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Die Verstrebung ist in Arbeit, versuche mir diese Woche so viel Zeit wie möglich frei zu schaufeln. Spätestens morgen sollte wieder ein Update kommen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Bei den Streben sind wir definitiv gleicher Meinung. Beim Y muss ich dir widersprechen.
> Wie man in der Optimierung oben erkennen kann, besteht (abgesehen von der Strebe und dem Yoke) der Großteil der benötigten Konstuktion aus dem Fachwerk im oberen Bereich.
> Die noch seitlichen Verstrebungen des Fachwerks rechts und links senkrecht runter auf die Kettenstrebe fallen sehr dünn und filigran aus und sitzen - was der wichtigste Punkt dabei ist - ganz weit außen.
> Die Rechte Strebe ist so aber schlichtweg nicht möglich. Hier sind Umwerfer und Kette im Weg. Eine einseitige Ausführung macht auch keinen Sinn.
> ...



Hi foreigner,

der nächste Entwurf wird sich an Deiner Idee orientieren... mal guggn, ob sich da noch ein bissl Erbgut aus Stefanus' Vorschlag implemenieren lässt...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## django013 (23. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> @django013 : Puh, die Erklärung für Dummis habe ich jetzt erstmal noch weniger verstanden.
> Aber ich glaube, ich weiß inzwischen warauf du raus willst. Am Ende läuft das dann auf sowas heraus, wie
> 
> @veraono schon erwähnt hat.


Nicht wirklich.

Stell Dir einfach mal vor, das hässliche Schutzblech wäre aus Gummi und Du packst den Hinterbau an der Achsaufnahme und bewegst ihn wie eine Schere.

Was meinst Du - wird das schwer gehen, oder eher leicht? (bei dem Experiment solltest Du davon ausgehen, dass es kein Yoke gibt)

Vielleicht mag Luniz ja mal eine Simulation machen, bei der nur die Rotation des Hinterrades auf der Längsachse des Rades berücksichtigt wird. (// Edit: ich hatte hier Torsion geschrieben, weil ich annahm, dass damit die Bewegung des Hinterrades kürzer beschrieben werden könnte ...)
Dann dürfte klarer werden wo es wirklich klemmt. Beim Ergebnis der ersten Simulation verdecken die Materialanhäufungen für den trivialen Lastfall die Problemzonen völlig.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Februar 2015)

Torsion der Hinterachse? Wann soll es denn dazu kommen? Das einzige was ich als möglich erachte ist einen Torsion der Hauptlagerachse, die an der Hinterachse zu Scherung und Biegung führt, weil sich rechte und linke Hinterbauhälfte parallel aneinander vorbei bewegen. Aber Torsion?


----------



## luniz (23. Februar 2015)

Torsion sollte es da keine geben, da hat Lt.AnimalMother recht...

Und @django013, ich unterscheide zwischen Optimierungsergebnis und Analyse. Was ich zu den Bewegungen des Bauteils gesagt habe, also wie sich was unter welcher Belastung verformt, ist erstmal völlig unabhängig vom Ergebnis der Optimierung. Das habe ich sozusagen als Kontrolle der Lastfälle gemacht, um zu sehen, ob sich das Teil so verformt wie ich erwartet habe. Im Newsbeitrag zu der Optimierung ist unten ein Video verlinkt, dort kannst du sehen was ich meine.


----------



## foreigner (23. Februar 2015)

Langsam werde ich immer verwirrter. Warum soll es denn keine Torsion an der Hinterachse geben.(Torsion durch Drehmoment Quer zur Achse, also in Fahrtrichtung). Natürlich gibt´s die und ist die kritischste Belastung überhaupt für unseren Fall. Ich dachte darum geht´s die ganze Zeit. Bei jeder etwas schrägen Landung, Querrutschen oder harter Wechsel zwischen Links- und Rechtskurve, das sind doch die echt kritischen Dinge für unseren Dämpfer. Und das erzeugt Torsion der Hinterachse. Das bischen Wiegetritt, davon reden wir doch wohl nicht.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (23. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Langsam werde ich immer verwirrter. Warum soll es denn keine Torsion an der Hinterachse geben.(Torsion durch Drehmoment Quer zur Achse, also in Fahrtrichtung). Natürlich gibt´s die und ist die kritischste Belastung überhaupt für unseren Fall. Ich dachte darum geht´s die ganze Zeit. Bei jeder etwas schrägen Landung, Querrutschen oder harter Wechsel zwischen Links- und Rechtskurve, das sind doch die echt kritischen Dinge für unseren Dämpfer. Und das erzeugt Torsion der Hinterachse. Das bischen Wiegetritt, davon reden wir doch wohl nicht.


Lies Dir #148 nochmal genau durch, da steht eigtl. alles drin.
Zudem ist die Hinterachse nicht fest eingespannt, wie würdest du denn da ein Drehmoment übertragen wollen?


----------



## Alpenstreicher (23. Februar 2015)

Torsion des Hinterbaus natürlich - nicht der Hinterachse. Und da foreigner Recht.

Ich denke, es geht bei dieser Versteifung hauptsächlich darum, den Dämpfer vor Schrägbelastung zu schützen. Deshalb ist auch der Ansatz von foreigner der richtige: Direkte Abstützung des Dämpferlagers auf dem auf dem Hinterbaulager. Je höher und gerader das X in der Querverstrebung, desto steifer dürfte das alles werden.

(Das Schutzblech bzw. mein Vorschlag "Trapez mit Diagonalen" wären eher geegnet, den Hinterbau insgesamt torsionssteifer zu machen - was aber vermutlich gar nicht notwendig ist - soweit ich mich erinnere wurde das Rad eh schon von allen Testfahrern als "sehr steif" beschrieben. Bitte entschuldigt die Verwirrung.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## django013 (23. Februar 2015)

luniz schrieb:


> Torsion sollte es da keine geben, da hat Lt.AnimalMother recht...


Lach - ja dann ist das Ergebnis der Massenanhäufung klar.
Wenn das stimmen würde, bräuchte man sich überhaupt keinen Kopf über den Hinterbau machen, man bräuchte weder Yoke, noch Hinterbauverstrebungen ...
Einfach Hinterbau-Aufnahme und Dämpfer-Aufnahme mit einer (wie auch immer gebogenen) Stange verbinden und gut ist.

Leider entspricht das nicht der Realität und schon garnicht bei einem funbike!



foreigner schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt´s die und ist die kritischste Belastung überhaupt für unseren Fall. Ich dachte darum geht´s die ganze Zeit.


Lach - wenigstens einer, der einer Meinung mit mir ist 

Wiegetritt ist in der Tat vernachlässigbar. Es reicht aber z.B. schon, wenn man in der Kurve über eine Dohle, bzw. einen Absatz fährt. Das ist durchaus realistisch und kommt bei jedem Radler vor.

Weit mehr Torsion kommt auf, wenn man die Artisten im Bikepark anschaut.
Wenn ich mir da vorstelle, dass jemand ne Rampe fährt, dann eine Pirouette dreht und in der Drehung landet ...
... oder jemand springt über einen Hupsel und landet direkt vor einer Kurve. Da will er doch schräg aufkommen um möglichst schnell in die Kurve zu kommen ...
... oder Umsetzen im Sprung ...



luniz schrieb:


> ich unterscheide zwischen Optimierungsergebnis und Analyse.


Schon klar.

Nimm einfach für die Analyse den Bikeparkfreak, der von einer 5m Rampe abspringt, Pirouetten dreht und in der Drehung landet.
Der Drehimpuls ist nicht so stark wie der freie Fall, d.h. 20-30% des Gesamtimpulse als Torsionskraft dürften realistisch sein.
Wenn man das als Basis für eine Optimierungsrechnung nimmt, zeigt es sofort die Schwachstellen des Hinterbaues auf.

Wie auch immer - mein Anwendungsfall ist das nicht, aber z.B. bei foreigner oder den anderen Testkandidaten könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass da weit aus mehr Torsion an der Hinterache auftritt.

Nur für die Torsion habe ich die Beispiele erstellt. Sowohl die Zeichnungen, wie auch die Textaufgabe ...
Beim Ergebnis der Materialoptimierung sieht man leider nicht, für welchen Belastungsfall die Masse zuständig ist, ob sie direkt oder indirekt zur Steifigkeit beiträgt. Also muss man sich mit Gedankenexperimenten behelfen 

Meiner Ansicht nach braucht man zur Torsionsversteifung konzentrische Masseanhäufung rund um das Hinterbaulager und dabei gilt: je weiter die Masse vom Hinterbaulager entfernt ist, desto mehr trägt sie zur Versteifung bei.
... daraus folgt, dass es durchaus sinnvoll ist, die Anbindung an die Dämpferverlängerung mit einem großzügig dimensionierten Frästeil herzustellen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Februar 2015)

Ich sehe in den Lastfällen Biegung und Scherung an der Hinterachse, aber Torsion? Wenn es um die Hinterachse tordiert muss im Gegenzug die Lagerachse des Hinterbaus auf Biegung und/oder Scherung belastet werden. 
Oder denke ich zu beschränkt und es ist an beiden Achsen gleichzeitig Torsion möglich?


----------



## Pilatus (23. Februar 2015)

ihr redet vom gleichen. Django tordiert den gesamten Hinterbau um die Fahrtrichtung.
Das resultiert in einer biegung+scherung der HR Achse


----------



## luniz (23. Februar 2015)

Mir scheint, jemand braucht hier dringende Nachhilfe in technischer Mechanik...

Wenn das Hinterrad verdreht wird, indem die obere Seite nach links und die untere Seite nach rechts gedrückt wird, dann stellt sich eine gewisse Verformung des Hinterbaues ein. Diese führt dann infolge dessen zu Torsionsspannungen in der Hauptlager-Achse und Schub- sowie Biegespannungen in der Hinterachse, weil ja im Prinzip das eine Ausfallende nach oben, das andere nach unten bewegt wird. Ein klitzekleiner Anteil der Spannungen in der Hinterachse sind auch Torsionsspannungen, aber diese sind hier im Vergleich zu Schub und Biegung vernachlässigbar klein.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Februar 2015)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ihr redet vom gleichen. Django tordiert den gesamten Hinterbau um die Fahrtrichtung.
> Das resultiert in einer biegung+scherung der HR Achse


Dann muss er das aber auch so formulieren. Eine Torsion der Hinterachse ist nunmal etwas anderes als eine Torsion des Hinterbaus im Bereich der Hinterachse...


----------



## django013 (23. Februar 2015)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Django tordiert den gesamten Hinterbau um die Fahrtrichtung.


Mit nichten!

Lies Dir nomml Beitrag #139 durch.

Wenn ich hypotetisch davon ausgehe, dass es kein Yoke gibt und ich verdrehe das Hinterrad um die Längsachse des Rades, dann bewegen sich die Aufnahmen für die Dämpferverlängerung gegenläufig auf der Längsachse des Rades und nicht seitlich. Beide Seiten des Hinterbaues laufen sauber auf dem Kugellager. Ohne Versteifung gibt es keine "unordentliche" Kraft im Hinterbaulager.
Die Torsion der Hinterachse halte ich auch für vernachlässigbar. Wenn ich von Torsion rede, meine ich die Rotation des Hinterrades um die Längsachse des Rades, die dann zu einer Torsion der (zu suchenden) Hinterbauversteifung führt.


----------



## Pilatus (23. Februar 2015)

auch wir reden vom gleichen.
Längsachse des Fahrrades = Fahrtrichtung, oder?


----------



## ONE78 (23. Februar 2015)

Also ich sehe das so. Am radaufstandspunkt gibt es kräfte in alle drei richtungen. Also antriebs/bremskräfte in fahrtrichtung(x achse), seitliche querkräfte(y achse)durch kurvenfahren usw und die aufstandskräfte(z achse) durchs eigengewicht und bodenunebenheiten.
die x und z kräfte sollen für den hinterbau unkritisch sein, da diese in der fachwerksebene liegen und da der hinterbau sehr steif ist. Also geht mMn nur noch um die seitenkräfte. Die führen durch den hebelarm des radradiuses zu einem moment an der hinterradachse, dh die eine seite will hoch die andere runter.  Dieses moment kann von dem fachwerk nicht aufgenommen werden, also braucht man eine versteifung der beiden hälften. Das massive yoke am prototyp liefert hier sehr viel steifigkeit. 
Ich hatte in der ganz frühen phase auch mal nen hinterbauentwurf gemacht, der sehr steif wäre, aber inzwischen sehe ich da auch ein, das das der optik und putztauglichkeit des bike nicht zugute kommen würde. Die ganzen bleche in rad nähe würden steifigkeitsmässig einiges bringen aber sind eben voll unpraktisch. Ich würde gern mal ne einfache FEM sehen, wo die verschiedenen vorschläge rein steifigkeit zu gewichts mässig verglichen werden.


----------



## dopero (23. Februar 2015)

Angenommen die Schwinge wäre sehr steif, würde doch jegliche Belastung direkt und in voller Stärke weitergegeben. D.h. hohe Belastungen wirken auf die Schwingenlagerung und deren Anbindung im Rahmen. Zudem würde das gesamte Rad direkt in Richtung der Kraft gezwungen, ein nervöses Fahrverhalten könnte damit erzeugt werden.
Sollte man deswegen nicht die Schwinge isoliert sondern im Gesamtsystem des Rades betrachten? Vielleicht zeigt sich dann das die angestrebte hohe Verwindungssteifigkeit gar nicht notwendig ist und man gezielt Verformung zulassen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## django013 (23. Februar 2015)

dopero schrieb:


> Angenommen die Schwinge wäre sehr steif


Nun, nach meinem Verständnis ist genau das das Thema diese Threads.
Wie bekomme ich die Schwinge sehr steif 



ONE78 schrieb:


> Das massive yoke am prototyp liefert hier sehr viel steifigkeit.


Yo, das ist eine Möglichkeit. Dann kann man sich den Rest der Versteifungen schenken.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (23. Februar 2015)

luniz schrieb:


> Mir scheint, jemand braucht hier dringende Nachhilfe in technischer Mechanik...


Mir scheint, so _einigen_ würde ein fundiertes technisches Wissen hier ganz gut tun, damit man sich nicht auch noch um die (eigtl.) klar definierten Begrifflichkeiten streiten muss.
Klar kann man hier in einem offenen Forum nicht von jedem erwarten, dass er Maschinenbau studiert hat, bevor er sich zu Wort meldet. Aber Leuten, die damit ihr täglich Brot verdienen sagen zu wollen, dass man selbst ja gerade so viel schlauer ist, da man ja auf einmal die Torsion der Hinterachse entdeckt hat und die "Experten" nicht, führt so eine öffentliche Diskussion dann schon mal leicht ins Lächerliche, sorry.


----------



## dopero (23. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Nun, nach meinem Verständnis ist genau das das Thema diese Threads.
> Wie bekomme ich die Schwinge sehr steif


Und deswegen mein Gedankengang, das die Steifigkeit der Schwinge zum Gesamtsystem passen sollte.
In meiner bisherigen beruflichen Erfahrung gab es immer dann Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit von Bauteilen, wenn ein Übergang von einem sehr steifen in ein weicheres Bauteil gegeben war. Das weichere Bauteil war dann gefährdet. Hat man die Steifigkeit der Bauteile angeglichen, verteilte sich die Belastung besser und es traten keine so extremen Belastungsspitzen mehr auf.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Mit nichten!
> 
> Lies Dir nomml Beitrag #139 durch.
> 
> ...


Aber wozu lässt du das Yoke weg bei der Betrachtung? Das macht doch gar keinen Sinn wenn du überlegen willst wo noch Verstrebungen an unserem Hinterbau hin müssen um sicher zu gehen dass er stabil genug ist. Denn unser Hinterbau hat ein Yoke. 
Wenn du das weg lässt bleibt deine Überlegung eines: hypothetisch aber nicht wirklich praxisrelevant.


----------



## django013 (23. Februar 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber wozu lässt du das Yoke weg bei der Betrachtung?


Wenn ich jede Verstrebung isoliert betrachte, kann ich deren Wert für den gesamten Hinterbau besser einschätzen. Im Prinzip macht die Massen-Optimierungs-Software auch nix anderes. Nur für wesentlich kleinere Teile. Ich bin eher ein ungebildeter Grobmotoriker 

Man kann das Yoke so fett machen, dass man keine andere Versteifung braucht.
Das jetzige ist ziemlich zierlich - da halte ich weitere Versteifungen für notwendig.

Naja - aber andere können das sicher viel besser erklären.

Ich habe mich nicht zu Wort gemeldet, weil ich mich für schlauer halte, sondern weil bislang noch kein Vorschlag auf die Rotation/Torsion richtig einging. Alle haben an der Verbindung zwischen unterer und oberer Anbindung herumdiskutiert, ohne auf das eigentliche Problem einzugehen.


----------



## RedSKull (23. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi foreigner,
> 
> der nächste Entwurf wird sich an Deiner Idee orientieren... mal guggn, ob sich da noch ein bissl Erbgut aus Stefanus' Vorschlag implemenieren lässt...
> 
> ...



Mal Foreigners Vorschlag in rund. Nur als Designidee. Ohne jetzt weiter die Ausführung zu diskutieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (23. Februar 2015)

luniz schrieb:


> Mir scheint, jemand braucht hier dringende Nachhilfe in technischer Mechanik...
> 
> Wenn das Hinterrad verdreht wird, indem die obere Seite nach links und die untere Seite nach rechts gedrückt wird, dann stellt sich eine gewisse Verformung des Hinterbaues ein. Diese führt dann infolge dessen zu Torsionsspannungen in der Hauptlager-Achse und Schub- sowie Biegespannungen in der Hinterachse, weil ja im Prinzip das eine Ausfallende nach oben, das andere nach unten bewegt wird. Ein klitzekleiner Anteil der Spannungen in der Hinterachse sind auch Torsionsspannungen, aber diese sind hier im Vergleich zu Schub und Biegung vernachlässigbar klein.


Da bin ich voll und ganz bei dir. Gut erklärt.
Ja, Torsion in der Hinterachse als Hauptbelastung ist Blödsinn.
Da wir das ja jetzt geklärt hätten sind wir konkret aber leider nicht weiter.

Ich probiere mal kurz zusammenzufassen (meckern gerne gewünscht):
- Wir sind uns relativ einig, dass rechts und links eine möglichst direkte Verbindung vom Hauptlager zu den Lagern der Dämpferverlängerung gehen muss.
- Eine Art "Schild" um den Reifen wäre eigentlich der Idealfall aus Gründen der Steifigkeit.
- Die Frage: Wer will wirklich so ein "Schutzblech" um den Reifen?
- Alternativen: Nur Yoke verstärken (halte ich persönlich nicht für die effizienteste Methode), oder Yoke + eine Querverstrebung weiter oben.
Ist zwar nicht das Schild, aber dürfte ausreichend sein.


----------



## django013 (23. Februar 2015)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Mal Foreigners Vorschlag in rund. Nur als Designidee. Ohne jetzt weiter die Ausführung zu diskutieren.


Ok, auf die Ausführung also nicht eingehen 

Aber das ist wieder so ein Vorschlag, bei dem ich denke, das Verbindungsblech zwischen beiden Dreiecken trägt so wenig zur Festigkeit bei, dass man es genauso gut auch wech lassen könnte.
Deshalb hatte ich die Idee mit dem Gummi eingebracht.

Wenn ich mir den Hinterbau mit dem Verbindungsteil aus Gummi vorstelle, wenn ich die Hinterachsaufnahmen wie eine Schere betätige, dann sehe ich da keinerlei Dämpfung.

Das Verbindungsteil in Blech wird über kurz oder lang an einer Seite abscheren und dann rumklappern. Gewonnen ist dadurch nix.



foreigner schrieb:


> - Eine Art "Schild" um den Reifen wäre eigentlich der Idealfall aus Gründen der Steifigkeit.


Ich bin immer noch der Ansicht, dass so ein Schild nicht das ist, was gebraucht werden würde.
Das sowas niemand haben will - vollkommen logisch. Da bin ich voll bei Dir.



foreigner schrieb:


> oder Yoke + eine Querverstrebung weiter oben.


Yo, leider ist "weiter oben" die schmalste Stelle zwischen Reifen und Sattelrohr. Da ist kaum ein Zentimeter Luft. D.h. da kommen schon höhere Anforderungen an die Materialfestigkeit auf.
Aber das ist auf jeden Fall die sinnvollste Stelle, um beide Seiten miteinander zu verbinden.
Wenn die Verbindung in steif machbar wäre, dann bräüchte es keine weitere Verbindung.


----------



## Andreas.blub (23. Februar 2015)

Ich melde mich mal als Banshee Rune V2 Fahrer (und Maschinenbauer, ohne jegliche Erfahrungen in Rahmenkonstruktion) zu Wort.
Das Rune hat ein Mini Link Design und einen oft als sehr steif gelobten Hinterbau. Denken wir uns den Lagerpunkt für den oberen Link weg und legen den unteren an das Tretlager sind wir ja fast beim benötigten Hinterbau .

Warum nicht so wie Banshee? Dünne Verstrebung vom Hauptlager hoch zur Dämpferverlängerung und 3 relativ kleine Bleche dazwischen (das untere sieht man auf dem Bild nicht und wäre bei uns ja eh durch den Yoke abgedeckt?). Bleche so legen, dass maximale Reifenfreiheit bei nicht Kollision mit dem Sattelrohr gegeben ist. Fertig ist die Kiste?


----------



## django013 (23. Februar 2015)

Yo sieht gut aus - nur haben wir den Platz nicht.
... um es so zu machen, müsste man die Hinterachse min. 2cm weiter wech vom Tretlager bringen.

Ich hör schon den Aufschrei der Kinematik-Experten 

//off topic: ist das jetzt ein 4-Gelenker oder wie nennt man das?
So einen Hinterbau habbich noch ned gesehen :O
... sieht aber richtig gut aus. Muss ich mir mal näher anschauen


----------



## Alpenstreicher (23. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Da bin ich voll und ganz bei dir. Gut erklärt.
> Ja, Torsion in der Hinterachse als Hauptbelastung ist Blödsinn.
> Da wir das ja jetzt geklärt hätten sind wir konkret aber leider nicht weiter.
> 
> ...



Also, nochmal. Ich denke, der "Schild" um den Reifen wäre optimal, um den gesamten Hinterbau steif zu machen. Die "foreigner-Lösung" ist optimal, um den Dämpfer zu schonen, und macht nebenbei auch den Hinterbau etwas steifer. 

Der Grund ist folgender: Die "foreigner-Lösung" stützt die Dämpferlager auf dem direktesten Weg am Hauptrahmen ab: direkt aufs Hinterbaulager und versteift den Hinterbau nur indirekt. Das "Schutzblech" dagegen sorgt für maximale Steifigkeit im gesamten Hinterbau (inkl. der "Verwindung ohne Yoke" usw.), erlaubt aber eine größere Verwindung zwischen Hinterbaulager und Dämpferlager.

Kurz, die "foreigner-Lösung" ergibt bei einem gegebenen Gewichts-Einsatz den besseren Schutz des Dämpfers. Und der Hinterbau ist damit vermutlich trotzdem "steif genug". Und genau da wollen wir doch hin, oder?


----------



## Pilatus (23. Februar 2015)

Das Schild steift den Hinterbau aus und nimmt die seitlichen Kräfte vom Dämpfer. Oder die Dämpferverlängerung wird nicht zum Sitzrohr kommen.
Das Schild hilft aber wenig gegen das verdrehen des Hinterbaus, da muss ein "Blech" zwischen die Druckstreben. Das meint der Django.


----------



## Andreas.blub (23. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Yo sieht gut aus - nur haben wir den Platz nicht.
> ... um es so zu machen, müsste man die Hinterachse min. 2cm weiter wech vom Tretlager bringen.
> 
> Ich hör schon den Aufschrei der Kinematik-Experten
> ...



Das mit dem Platz dachte ich mir schon . Da ist dieser Umwerfer im Weg. Im Prinzip ist der Entwurf von @RedSKull doch schon ganz gut. Statt dem Blech das Foreigner Fachwerk oder sogar noch was schlankeres. Das könnte man ja mal durch die FEM jagen und Steifigkeit verlgeichen.

Und ja das ist ein Viergelenker. Da erkennt man direkt schön das Getriebedesign. Der Hinterbau wäre ne super Aufgabe für 'ne Bewegungstechnik Klausur . Leicht nach hinten gerichtete Raderhebungskurve. Ich find das Design für einen 4 Gelenker ziemlich einfach und haltbar.


----------



## RedSKull (23. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Ok, auf die Ausführung also nicht eingehen
> 
> Aber das ist wieder so ein Vorschlag, bei dem ich denke, das Verbindungsblech zwischen beiden Dreiecken trägt so wenig zur Festigkeit bei, dass man es genauso gut auch wech lassen könnte.
> Deshalb hatte ich die Idee mit dem Gummi eingebracht.
> ...



Du nimmst ja doch direkt an, dass das ein "Blech" sein muss. 

Das kann ja durchaus ein Schmiede- oder Frästeil sein, das entsprechend gefertigt ist, dass es auch steif wird. Mit einer Art Spanten.
Ich denke da an das "Schiffchen" am Unterrohr des Banshee Legend.


----------



## django013 (23. Februar 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Da ist dieser Umwerfer im Weg.


Nee, der Umwerfer ist überhaupt kein Ding nich. Macht nur den Hinterbau etwas asymetrisch, aber sonst - kein Problem.
Ich habe ja das 3D-Modell des Rahmens, kann also sehen wo noch wieviel Platz ist.



RedSKull schrieb:


> Du nimmst ja doch direkt an, dass das ein "Blech" sein muss.


Sorry! War salopp. Ein dünnes Metall ist einfach ein Blech. Die Machart ist mir da völlig Schnurz  
Man erkennt ja, dass es sich kwasi um das Sattelrohr schmiegt.
Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass es der gegenläufigen Bewegung der beiden Dreiecke nicht viel entgegen zu setzen hat.



Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Und ja das ist ein Viergelenker. Da erkennt man direkt schön das Getriebedesign.


Sorry, aber da muss ich passen. Ich sehe da kein Getriebedesign.

... ich war gerade auf der banshee Homepage - und ich glaube, ich habe mich verliebt :O
Die Jungs und die Bikes sind so richtig was für mein Herz ...

... und nachdem hier die Rundungen am Unterrohr gesetzt sind, muss ik mir ja nach alten Naiven umschauen ...


----------



## luniz (23. Februar 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Ich melde mich mal als Banshee Rune V2 Fahrer (und Maschinenbauer, ohne jegliche Erfahrungen in Rahmenkonstruktion) zu Wort.
> Das Rune hat ein Mini Link Design und einen oft als sehr steif gelobten Hinterbau. Denken wir uns den Lagerpunkt für den oberen Link weg und legen den unteren an das Tretlager sind wir ja fast beim benötigten Hinterbau .



Wenn du dir hier das obere Lager weg denkst, wird den Hinterbau aber auch niemand mehr als besonders steif loben. Eher fallen dir die Ohren ab, weil das Teil rechts und links ans Sitzrohr klappert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luniz (23. Februar 2015)

Ihr kennt sicherlich alle dieses (oder ein ähnliches) Regal von der schwedischen Inneneinrichtungsmafia. Ihr wisst auch in etwa, wie stabil das Ding steht, solange man dieses Kreuz aus Draht da nicht drin hat. Genau sowas braucht der Hinterbau auch.


----------



## RedSKull (23. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Nee, der Umwerfer ist überhaupt kein Ding nich. Macht nur den Hinterbau etwas asymetrisch, aber sonst - kein Problem.
> Ich habe ja das 3D-Modell des Rahmens, kann also sehen wo noch wieviel Platz ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Aah, jetzt verstehe ich, auf welche Bewegung du raus willst. Stimmt, dagegen hilft das nicht besonders.


----------



## veraono (23. Februar 2015)

luniz schrieb:


> Ihr kennt sicherlich alle dieses (oder ein ähnliches) Regal von der schwedischen Inneneinrichtungsmafia. Ihr wisst auch in etwa, wie stabil das Ding steht, solange man dieses Kreuz aus Draht da nicht drin hat. Genau sowas braucht der Hinterbau auch.


 Hattest du da auch deine Software mit im Spiel?


----------



## luniz (23. Februar 2015)

Das krieg ich gerade noch so ohne Optistruct hin...


----------



## veraono (23. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Ein dünnes Metall ist einfach ein Blech. Die Machart ist mir da völlig Schnurz
> Man erkennt ja, dass es sich kwasi um das Sattelrohr schmiegt.
> Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass es der gegenläufigen Bewegung der beiden Dreiecke nicht viel entgegen zu setzen hat.


Ich schätze diese gegenläufige “Bewegung“ ist durch das steife Yoke und dadurch, dass wir eine relativ steife Verbindung mit der Steckachse hinten haben, eh schon weitgehend im Griff.
Klar  , wenn's Bauraum-technisch passen würde, wäre es sicher schön eine Querverbindung an den Lagerpunkten der Dämpferverlängerung mit  Gussets zu den Sitzstreben einzuziehen, glaube aber trotz deiner Bilder vorab (aufgrund der von nuts und Stefan geposteten Platzverhältnisse) kaum , dass das möglich sein wird. Und alles Andere was für diesen speziellen Fall eine Versteifung ergäbe fand ich bislang nicht ins Erscheinungsbild integrierbar bzw. den Aufwand wert.
Habe eh den Eindruck , dass die ganze Thematik tendenziell etwas “overengineert“ wird (auch wenn ich die Diskussion durchaus spannend und teils erhellend finde).


luniz schrieb:


> Das krieg ich gerade noch so ohne Optistruct hin...


 , hält aber trotzdem nur gescheit mit Dübel in der Wand.


----------



## slowbeat (23. Februar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Ich schätze diese gegenläufige “Bewegung“ ist durch das steife Yoke und dadurch, dass wir eine relativ steife Verbindung mit der Steckachse hinten haben, eh schon weitgehend im Griff.
> Klar  , wenn's Bauraum-technisch passen würde, wäre es sicher schön eine Querverbindung an den Lagerpunkten der Dämpferverlängerung mit  Gussets zu den Sitzstreben einzuziehen, glaube aber trotz deiner Bilder vorab (aufgrund der von nuts und Stefan geposteten Platzverhältnisse) kaum , dass das möglich sein wird. Und alles Andere was für diesen speziellen Fall eine Versteifung ergäbe fand ich bislang nicht ins Erscheinungsbild integrierbar bzw. den Aufwand wert.
> Habe eh den Eindruck , dass die ganze Thematik tendenziell etwas “overengineert“ wird (auch wenn ich die Diskussion durchaus spannend und teils erhellend finde).


Katsching!
Wir sind endgültig im Bereich der "gefühlten Physik" angekommen!

Ich brauch dringend einen Sponsor für Pils und Popcorn!


----------



## veraono (23. Februar 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Katsching!
> Wir sind endgültig im Bereich der "gefühlten Physik" angekommen!
> 
> Ich brauch dringend einen Sponsor für Pils und Popcorn!


Du glänzt aber auch gerne mit konstruktiven Äußerungen. 
Was ist denn deine persönliche stichhaltige Analyse,  bitte mit umsetzbarem Lösungskonzept des Problems.
Wenn möglich jenseits von irgendwelchen despektierlichen Äußerungen und unsachlichen Diskussionen, die man,  im Gegensatz zu potentiell funktionierenden Lösungsansätzen,  von dir ja gerne öfters ließt.


----------



## Andreas.blub (23. Februar 2015)

luniz schrieb:


> Wenn du dir hier das obere Lager weg denkst, wird den Hinterbau aber auch niemand mehr als besonders steif loben. Eher fallen dir die Ohren ab, weil das Teil rechts und links ans Sitzrohr klappert...



Ich denke eher nicht. Der Hinterbau wird sicherlich nicht vom oberen Link zusammen gehalten.

Aber das trägt hier gerade wenig bei.


----------



## foreigner (23. Februar 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Katsching!
> Wir sind endgültig im Bereich der "gefühlten Physik" angekommen!
> 
> Ich brauch dringend einen Sponsor für Pils und Popcorn!



Ok, ok, ich schau dann nachher halt mal wie unsere Verstrebung aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (23. Februar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Du glänzt aber auch gerne mit konstruktiven Äußerungen.
> Was ist denn deine persönliche stichhaltige Analyse,  bitte mit umsetzbarem Lösungskonzept des Problems.
> Wenn möglich jenseits von irgendwelchen despektierlichen Äußerungen und unsachlichen Diskussionen, die man,  im Gegensatz zu potentiell funktionierenden Lösungsansätzen,  von dir ja gerne öfters ließt.


Nun, Luniz und Django haben erklärt, was nötig ist. Mehr als ausreichend begründet.
Das ist Deiner Meinung nach aber alles bullshit. 

Und da wunderst Du Dich über meinen Beitrag?


----------



## veraono (23. Februar 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Nun, Luniz und Django haben erklärt, was nötig ist. Mehr als ausreichend begründet.
> Das ist Deiner Meinung nach aber alles bullshit.


Ich habe sicher nichts als “bullshit“ bezeichnet und schon gar nicht die Aspekte von @luniz und @django013 ,  die genannten und ausreichend gezeigten Anforderungen ans Material sind da , keine Frage.
Ich stelle nur in Frage ob das 100%ige theoretische technische Optimum hier auch sinnvoll fürs Gesamtkunstwerk ist,  oder ob man nicht mit einer Lösung die vielleicht 50g schwerer ist um die  Anforderung _ausreichend_ zu erfüllen, dafür sich ins Erscheinungsbild integrierten lässt, am Ende besser bedient ist .
Es wird schließlich am Ende kein CAD Modell sondern ein Mountainbike und das muss in Summe seiner Eigenschaften mehr können als bestmöglichst am pc leicht und steif sein.

Das Hat nichts mit Esoterik und Parapsychologie zu tun.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. Februar 2015)

... Baustelle in Arbeit...


----------



## hixx (23. Februar 2015)

Ich habe das Projekt leider immer nur mal wieder nebenbei verfolgen können und kann daher nicht sagen, ob die Idee, welche mir eben durch den Kopf gegangen ist, schonmal diskutiert wurde.
Sollte dies der Fall sein, also bitte keine Nervenzusammenbrüche, Herzinfarkte oder Niederkünfte vortäuschen.
Denke nur, dass man alle Möglichkeiten nennen sollte, auch wenn sie erstmal abwegig erscheinen.

Wenn ich mal in die Threads reingeschaut habe, wurde immer wieder diskutiert, dass wir konzeptbedingt durch einen fehlenden oberen Umlenkhebel, viel Steifigkeit im Hinterbau verlieren.
Daher schwirrte mir gerade der Hinterbau vom GT Fury durch Kopf. 

http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb9744710/p5pb9744710.jpg

Dieser ist ja auch ein simpler Eingelenker (Independant Drivetrain mal außen vor, geht ja um die Dämpferanlenkung), der oben  nochmals mittels Hebeln abgestüzt ist.
Natürlich habe ich mir auch die Vor- und Nachteile bzw. Einflüsse auf das Konzept betrachtet:

+ ohne Einfluss auf die Kinematik umsetzbar
+ nimmt die Querkräfte vom Dämpfer
+ Design

- mehr Lager und Bauteile
- mehr Gewicht
- Design

Meiner Meining nach könnte man mittels relativ simpler Verbindung der beiden Lagerpunkte, die Biegemomente auf den Sattelstreben (Druckstreben) wegnehmen und so auch ans Ziel kommen.
Den Bauraum kann ich auf Grund fehlender 3D-Daten und vorallem Zeit nicht prüfen.
Ich räume der Idee zwar auch nur max. 20% Umsetzbarkeit ein, wollte euch den Gedankengang aber nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. Februar 2015)

Achso... momentan steht noch die Überlegung im Raum auf ein 50er Unterrohr zu gehen (das 55er aus der Fanes ist ja schon ein fettes Gerät). Das hätte dann natürlich nicht die schöne Ausformung im Steuerrohr Bereich, wir würden dann auf ein klassisches Gusset gehen, damit wir ein Standard-Rundrohr (natürlich konifiziert) verwenden können.

Der Vorteil wäre, dass wir auf die Biegung unten weitestgehend verzichten können und ich denke, dass sich das dünnere Rohr besser ins Gesamtbild einfügt. Gewichtsmäßig sehe ich nicht den großen Unterschied... evtl. müssen wir das Rohr etwas dicker machen, um den Durchmesser auszugleichen (aber das ist eh wieder der berühmte Blick in die Glaskugel ohne Infos zu den Betriebslasten... der EN-Test wird eh kein großes Problem sein).

Wie gesagt... das ist jetzt mal nur ein Gedanke... mal guggn wies aussieht.


----------



## -N0bodY- (23. Februar 2015)

Also ich würde das Rohr von der Fanes drin lassen, passt doch optisch gut in die Modell Pallete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. Februar 2015)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Also ich würde das Rohr von der Fanes drin lassen, passt doch optisch gut in die Modell Pallete.



Das ist bis auf die Ausformung ja auch nur ein 55er Rundrohr... von daher würde ein 50er nicht aus der Reihe fallen


----------



## foreigner (23. Februar 2015)

Also, optisch wäre es bestimmt positiv. Wenn´s sonst keine Probleme macht, wäre ich sehr dafür. Mich hat das dicke Rohr schon in den CAD Darstellungen etwas gestört. Wenn man Fanes mal in echt sieht ist es auch sehr fett. Im Trailbike finde ich das auch eher unpassend. Bischen abheben würde da nicht schaden und wenn der Bogen unten annähernd verschwindet hätte ich auch nichts dagegen. Auf die Ausformung oben verzichte ich auch gerne - ganz ehrlich - ich finde die sogar recht unschön beim Fanes. Ein Gusset kann schöner sein. 
Zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## veraono (23. Februar 2015)

Nochmal zur von @django013 erwähnten Problematik der gegenläufigen Bewegung der Hinterbau-Dreiecke, um die es mir eigentlich ging:
Dieser wirkt schonmal die Kombi aus
1. Hauptlagerachse,
2. Yoke und
3. Hinterrad-Steckachse entgegen.
Rotation ist durch diese Dreipunkt-Verbindung nahezu nur durch Verwindung der kettenstreben und unter -wenn auch sehr geringer- Scherbewegung zwischen den Verbindungsstreben möglich.
Dass da Kräfte wirken ist völlig klar - aber wenn eine ausreichende Querverbindung / Schubfeld zwischen den Verbindungsstreben besteht (wie wir sie ja ohnehin brauchen und die einer Scherbewegung entgegenwirkt), und der Hinterbau ausreichend steif ist (wie es auch erforderlich ist) wie soll sich da noch viel bewegen.
Dass es mit anderweitigen und zusätzlichen Verstrebungen aus technischer Sicht wesentlich eleganter/leichter ginge will ich gar nicht bestreiten, aber ob das der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist?... siehe  Beitrag oben.
Das hat für mich auch nichts mit Hausfrauen-Physik zu tun.


----------



## ONE78 (23. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ... Baustelle in Arbeit...



Sieht gut aus, davon auch mal bitte nen bild im eingefederten zustand.

die idee mit dem geraden 50er unterrohr finde ich sehr, sehr, sehr gut!!!
bitte weiter mit solchen verbesserungen


----------



## foreigner (23. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ... Baustelle in Arbeit...


Ist der Gewindeeinsatz nicht bischen arg nahe an der Schweißnaht? Kraftfluß gut und schön, aber das sieht mir zu knapp aus.


----------



## slowbeat (24. Februar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Ich habe sicher nichts als “bullshit“ bezeichnet und schon gar nicht die Aspekte von @luniz und @django013 ,  die genannten und ausreichend gezeigten Anforderungen ans Material sind da , keine Frage.
> Ich stelle nur in Frage ob das 100%ige theoretische technische Optimum hier auch sinnvoll fürs Gesamtkunstwerk ist,  oder ob man nicht mit einer Lösung die vielleicht 50g schwerer ist um die  Anforderung _ausreichend_ zu erfüllen, dafür sich ins Erscheinungsbild integrierten lässt, am Ende besser bedient ist .
> Es wird schließlich am Ende kein CAD Modell sondern ein Mountainbike und das muss in Summe seiner Eigenschaften mehr können als bestmöglichst am pc leicht und steif sein.
> 
> Das Hat nichts mit Esoterik und Parapsychologie zu tun.


Erst wird über den letzten Millimeter an den Kettenstreben gefeilscht, dann kommt es auf die Nachkommastelle beim Steuerkopfwinkel an und dann plötzlich ist eine vernünftige Lösung, die den Hinterbau steif (siehe Lastenheft) machen soll "overengineered"?
Ist das nicht etwas inkonsequent?


----------



## django013 (24. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ist der Gewindeeinsatz nicht bischen arg nahe an der Schweißnaht?


Hey 
Der starke Stefan schrieb doch, das sei noch Baustelle! Also einfach noch'n bissl warten.

Beim neuen Entwurf gefällt mir auch die Bremsaufnahme viel besser. Gibt's da vielleicht nochn 3D-Büldle 



veraono schrieb:


> Dieser wirkt schonmal die Kombi aus
> 1. Hauptlagerachse,
> 2. Yoke und
> 3. Hinterrad-Steckachse entgegen.


Hm, also die Logikkette ist für mich nicht schlüssig.
Die Hinterrad-Steckachse ist ja die Quelle einer möglichen Querrotation des Hinterrades.
Die Hauptlagerachse ist der Drehpunkt für beide Dreiecke, kann also zur Dämpfung nicht beitragen.
Bliebt nur noch das Yoke übrig.

Ich habe nochmal den Übergang zur Dämpferverlängerung:


 

Wenn man das aus einem Teil machen würde (natürlich mit den Augen für die Dämpferverlängerung), hätte es den Vorteil, für alle Rohre definierte Ansatzpunkte zu haben und es würde auch die notwendige Steifigkeit in den Hinterbau bringen.

Für die Hausfrauen habe ich das Ikea-Kreuz mit eingezeichnet


----------



## Downhillrider (24. Februar 2015)

Problem ist halt der Abstand zu den benachbarten Teilen. 7 mm zum Reifen und 3 - 4 mm zum Rohr sollten es schon sein.


----------



## veraono (24. Februar 2015)

@django013 Wenn für diese Lösung mit gewünschtem Reifenfreigang unter Einhaltung aller Toleranzen, der nötige Platz wäre, dann fände ich's perfekt , nur habe ich da anhand der bisherigen Aussagen von @Stefan.Stark Zweifel, aber evtl. sagt er ja noch was dazu.


slowbeat schrieb:


> Ist das nicht etwas inkonsequent?


Ich fände es z.B. inkonsequent den Hinterbau mit etwa vier Verstrebungen und zwei zusätzlichen blechen, wie es auch schon gezeigt wurde zu versteifen und auf der anderen Seite ein möglichst simples Gesamtkonzept zu fahren.


----------



## foreigner (24. Februar 2015)

Das wäre schön, wenn es so einfach wäre, ist´s aber nicht, sonst hätte wir uns die ganze Diskussion auch sparen können.
Wie mir erzählt wurde (ich war selbst überrascht) gibt es alleine bei den Dämpferlängen leicht mal Toleranzen von 4mm. Bischen Toleranz müssen wir dem Rahmen auch noch geben. Also, im komplett eingefederten Zustand wären so 7mm schon gut. Das gleiche halte ich für ein Minimum zum Reifen. 7mm ist da schon eher wenig, mehr wäre schön. Und was haben wir da oben überhaupt zwischen dem Reifen und der Sattelstütze? Ich schätze irgendwo zischen 12 und 15mm. Wenn einer wirklich Reifen ala Magic Mary (und möglich sollte das finde ich schon sein) rein baut, dann sind es auch weniger, weil der noch höheres Profil hat.
So einfach ist´s auch nicht ..., selbst für "nicht-Hausfrauen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (24. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hm, also die Logikkette ist für mich nicht schlüssig.
> Die Hinterrad-Steckachse ist ja die Quelle einer möglichen Querrotation des Hinterrades.
> ...



Ich finde schon, das man die bestehenden versteifungen berücksichtigen muss. Mit steckachse ist der hinterbau nun mal steifer als mit QR. Auch die lagerachse versteift das ganze, da die hinterbauhälften auf ihr geklemmt sind und nicht drehbar gelagert. Wenn man jetzt das yoke noch auf max torsionssteifigkeit optimiert, etwa so wie hier









Erreicht man fast die steifigkeit der prototypen. Dann sollte eine leichte verstrebung der druckstreben völlig ausreichen um die verschiebung der dämpferanbindung zu minimieren.

btw. Das ganze mit mit "dämpfung" mal gar nix zu tun!


----------



## H.B.O (24. Februar 2015)

schön; was ist denn das für  ein bike ?


----------



## m2000 (24. Februar 2015)

Emanon..


----------



## django013 (24. Februar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> btw. Das ganze mit mit "dämpfung" mal gar nix zu tun!


Oh Mann! Hauptsache wieder ein Zitat aus dem Zusammenhang reißen und verdrehen 

Beim zitierten Beitrag ging es darum, dass sich beide Dreiecke des Hinterbaus bei einer Rotation des Hinterrades um die Längsachse gegenläufig bewegen. Bei dieser Bewegung ist das Hinterbaulager der Drehpunkt beider Dreiecke.
Eine mögliche Hinterbauversteifung sollte diese gegenläufige Bewegung dämpfen (Jawoll!).

... und dazu braucht man natürlich eine scherfeste Verbindung zwischen beiden Dreiecken. Je weiter sie vom Hinterbaulager entfernt ist, desto schlanker kann sie ausfallen. Das Yoke ist sehr dicht beim Hinterbaulager, braucht dann also ordentlich Material.

... und das hat selbstredend nix mit der Dämpfung des gesamten Hinterbaus bei normalem Eintauchen zu tun. Menno!

P.S. die Steckachse mit Vielzahn und deren Fixierung ist klasse gelöst. Auch sonst sehen die Detaillösungen oben nicht schlecht aus, ...
.... aber das ganze Bike - nein Danke :O

P.P.S. wäre ein etwas steileres Sitzrohr diskussionswürdig?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (24. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> P.P.S. wäre ein etwas steileres Sitzrohr diskussionswürdig?



....um damit wieder reach, radsstand oder was auch immer zu verändern? glaube nicht, dass du mit dieser idee hier auf gegenliebe stößt


----------



## luniz (24. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Oh Mann! Hauptsache wieder ein Zitat aus dem Zusammenhang reißen und verdrehen
> 
> Beim zitierten Beitrag ging es darum, dass sich beide Dreiecke des Hinterbaus bei einer Rotation des Hinterrades um die Längsachse gegenläufig bewegen. Bei dieser Bewegung ist das Hinterbaulager der Drehpunkt beider Dreiecke.
> Eine mögliche Hinterbauversteifung sollte diese gegenläufige Bewegung dämpfen (Jawoll!).
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du dir mal angewöhnen, dich an allgemein gültige Terminologien zu halten, dann redet man nicht so oft aneinander vorbei. Dinge wie

Torsion (Auswirkungen einer parallel zur Grundfläche und tangential zur Seitenfläche eines Körpers wirkenden Kraft)
Dämpfung (Geschwindigkeitsabhängige Kraft, in N*s/m)
Steifigkeit (Widerstand gegen Verformung)
Festigkeit (Widerstand gegen terminales Versagen)
Verformung(elastisch, mit Rückfederung und Plastisch, mit bleibendem Resultat, "Verbiegen")
sind alle klar definiert. Wenn du diese Wörter irgendwie anders benutzt, dann führt das unweigerlich zu Missverständnissen


----------



## ONE78 (24. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Oh Mann! Hauptsache wieder ein Zitat aus dem Zusammenhang reißen und verdrehen
> 
> Beim zitierten Beitrag ging es darum, dass sich beide Dreiecke des Hinterbaus bei einer Rotation des Hinterrades um die Längsachse gegenläufig bewegen. Bei dieser Bewegung ist das Hinterbaulager der Drehpunkt beider Dreiecke.
> Eine mögliche Hinterbauversteifung sollte diese gegenläufige Bewegung dämpfen (Jawoll!).
> ...


Also ich hab das nix gerissen, ich hab deinen kompletten Kommentar zu @veraono einwand zitiert. Und ja, ich glaube ich hab sogar verstanden was du meinst. aber ich bin da eben anderer meinung.
den meisten widerstand gegen die gegenläufige bewegung der dreiecke liefert die steckachse! Die hat nämlich den max abstand zur drehachse. Wenn du jetzt diese achse bzw das hinterrad verdrehen willst, also um die längsachse, wird der hinterbau tordiert. Gegen diese torsion hilft ein max polares widerstandsmoment. Dazu braucht man aber kein "schutzblech", sondern eigentlich eine möglichst dicke röhre. Man braucht also viel material, möglichst geschlossen und weit weg von der verdrehachse, das ist aber jetzt die verbindung von steckachse zum hauptlagerpunkt.

ps luniz war schneller, technisches vokabular sollte man eben auch richtig einsetzen, dann versteht man sich auch besser.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ist der Gewindeeinsatz nicht bischen arg nahe an der Schweißnaht? Kraftfluß gut und schön, aber das sieht mir zu knapp aus.



Das Bild trägt nicht umsonst den Namen "Fake"  Da fehlen noch komplett die Portale, um die Verstrebung aufzunehmen. Deswegen gabs auch nur die Seitenansicht 

Ich denke in ca. 10 Stunden werde ich frische Ergebnisse liefern können...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. Februar 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> @django013 Wenn für diese Lösung mit gewünschtem Reifenfreigang unter Einhaltung aller Toleranzen, der nötige Platz wäre, dann fände ich's perfekt , nur habe ich da anhand der bisherigen Aussagen von @Stefan.Stark Zweifel, aber evtl. sagt er ja noch was dazu.
> 
> Ich fände es z.B. inkonsequent den Hinterbau mit etwa vier Verstrebungen und zwei zusätzlichen blechen, wie es auch schon gezeigt wurde zu versteifen und auf der anderen Seite ein möglichst simples Gesamtkonzept zu fahren.



Freigängigkeiten:

Laut DIN EN 14766 (die abgelöst wird durch die ISO 4210:2014... muss ich mir noch besorgen). Muss zwischen Reifen und Rahmen 6mm Luft sein. Das ist aber schon sehr knapp, wenn man im Dreck unterwegs ist. Zur Seite hin passt das dann grad noch, aber zur Stirnfläche der Reifen sollten es eher 8-10mm sein.

Eine Verstrebung vorm Reifen ist also keine Option (die Verstrebung sollte dann ja auch wieder min. 5-8mm Platz zum Sitzrohr haben).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (24. Februar 2015)

könnte man doch gut vermarkten: mit eingebautem Schlammabzieher


----------



## H.B.O (24. Februar 2015)




----------



## H.B.O (24. Februar 2015)

nur nochmal zur verstrebung, streben sitzen weiter hinten aber im prinzip ist das zwischenteil sehr ähnlich


----------



## foreigner (24. Februar 2015)

Mh, das Ding hat das Hinterbausystem, das ich eigentlich wollte...
Schönes Rad, wenn auch sonst nicht mehr up to date.


----------



## H.B.O (24. Februar 2015)

bissl ot aber trotzdem: das neue "xprezo magic carpet" sieht gut aus. jaja sauteuer etc.


----------



## luniz (24. Februar 2015)

H.B.O schrieb:


>


Ihr wollt das nicht verstehen oder? Dieses Ding (genauso wie das Banshee Rune übrigens, oder auch ein Intense Tracer oder oder etc...) hat am oberen Ende des Hinterbaudreiecks noch einen Hebel, der den Hinterbau mit dem Hauptrahmen verbindet und darüber eine erhebliche Versteifung quer zur Fahrtrichtung darstellt. Den Hebel haben wir nicht. Wir haben da nur den Dämpfer. Der Dämpfer kann den Hinterbau zwar auch in dieser Richtung versteifen, geht aber kaputt dabei. Deswegen muss unser Hinterbau anders aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (24. Februar 2015)

Der Dämpfer versteift doch hier nichts, der kann doch in der Verlängerung seitlich ausweichen. 

Wurde ja beim Verweis auf das Nicolai Bass angeführt, dass die Verlängerung das ganze schlimmer mache.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. Februar 2015)

kleines Update... linke Seite fehlt noch:


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. Februar 2015)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer versteift doch hier nichts, der kann doch in der Verlängerung seitlich ausweichen.
> 
> Wurde ja beim Verweis auf das Nicolai Bass angeführt, dass die Verlängerung das ganze schlimmer mache.



In der Verlängerung kann der Dämpder schon ausweichen... aber an der vorderen Aufnahme geht das leider nicht. Deswegen führt jeder seitliche Flex im Hinterbau zu einer erhöhten Belastung des Dämpfers. Das führt nicht unbedingt zur Katastrophe, sollte aber trotzdem so weit wie möglich verhindert werden.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. Februar 2015)

Hier der Rahmen mit 50er Unterrohr... nach sehr vielen Tricks und Modifikation des Tretlagers glaube ich, dass wir ohne Knick im Unterrohr auskommen. Allerdings muss ich das noch mal für alle Größen überprüfen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. Februar 2015)

Wenn das billig-Gusset parallel zur Verstrebung steht, dann stellt sich fast eine gewisse Harmonie ein:



Werde heute Abend/Nacht mal ein gescheites Rendering machen, damit wir die Optik besser bewerten können!


----------



## JokerT (24. Februar 2015)

ziemlich schick!  die flachere Abstützung fürs sitzrohr gefällt mir allerdings deutlich besser.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. Februar 2015)

JokerT schrieb:


> ziemlich schick!  die flachere Abstützung fürs sitzrohr gefällt mir allerdings deutlich besser.



Mit dem Gusset bin ich eh noch nicht so glücklich... würde da ganz gerne ein geschlossenes Blech, dass sich eng am Sitzrohr hält nach oben ziehen... quasi so, wie es bei vielen neuen Carbonrahmen aussieht.
Aber das mache ich von den Mehrheiten abhängig, abgestimmt ist schließlich ein frei stehendes Gussetrohr.


----------



## -N0bodY- (24. Februar 2015)

also ich fand es mit dem Unterrohr vom Fanes irgendwie viel gefälliger. Gerade der Anschluss unten am Tretlager Gehäuse und oben um Steuerrohr.
Mit dem "Intergirertem Gusset" am Fanes Rohr sah das alles viel harmonischer aus.
Und ich hoffe nur das du für den Anschluss am Tretlager Gehäuse unten noch ne feine Idee hast.
Da jetzt unten einfach nen Blech draufzuklatschen fände ich nicht wirklich optish gelungen.

Und ich muss auch sagen das mir die "flache" Abstützung des Sitzrohres optisch mehr zusagt.

Ansonsten: Weiter so, es wird.


----------



## RedSKull (24. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Mit dem Gusset bin ich eh noch nicht so glücklich... würde da ganz gerne ein geschlossenes Blech, dass sich eng am Sitzrohr hält nach oben ziehen... quasi so, wie es bei vielen neuen Carbonrahmen aussieht.
> Aber das mache ich von den Mehrheiten abhängig, abgestimmt ist schließlich ein frei stehendes Gussetrohr.



...oder wie es bei den Kona Process ausgeführt ist.


----------



## veraono (24. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> kleines Update... linke Seite fehlt noch:


 wenn's sich so machen ließe.
Und danke für die nochmals klärenden Worte zum Thema Bauraum, es wurde ja im Laufe des Projektes schon öfter klargestellt dass da keine Verbindung mehr reinpasst aber manch einer braucht scheint's eine majestätische Bestätigung der Tatsachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (24. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wenn das billig-Gusset parallel zur Verstrebung steht, dann stellt sich fast eine gewisse Harmonie ein:
> 
> 
> 
> Werde heute Abend/Nacht mal ein gescheites Rendering machen, damit wir die Optik besser bewerten können!



Also, das Unterrohr finde ich viel besser. Dass es unten mit Blech ausläuft ist überhaupt nicht schlimm und bemerkt man am Komplettrad eh nicht mehr. Außerdem mit geradem Rohr auch deutlich näher an der abgestimmten Variante.
Könnte man das "Abschlussblech" unten auch etwas schräg machen? Also, nicht parallel zur waagrechten, sondern quasi so zwischen Winkel vom Oberrohr und waagrechten. Könnte bischen besser aussehen.
Was meiner Meinung aber schöner ginge ist das Steuerrohrgusset. Kann man das nicht etwas breiter und damit weiter oben am Unterrohr ansetzen, so dass die Rundung des Rohres gleichmäßiger in die Rundung des Gusset übergeht und nicht auf der Fläche eine "Delle" entsteht ? Genau diese "Delle" gefällt mir auch beim Fanes-Unterrohr nicht, das ist auch so.
Das flachere Sitzrohrgusset ist bei kleinen Rahmen schöner, bei großen ist die Lösung hier aber bestimmt besser, da das Rohr kürzer bleibt. Bin mal gespannt, wie eine Blechlösung aussähe. Vom Gewicht ist doch aber eine eingeschweißte Strebe sicher besser, oder?
Ich glaube aber über alle Rahmengrößen ist eine solche Lösung wie hier im Bild vielleicht sogar die beste.
Die Anbindung der "Dämpferstrebe" ist schick.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...
> Könnte man das "Abschlussblech" unten auch etwas schräg machen? Also, nicht parallel zur waagrechten, sondern quasi so zwischen Winkel vom Oberrohr und waagrechten. Könnte bischen besser aussehen.
> Was meiner Meinung aber schöner ginge ist das Steuerrohrgusset. Kann man das nicht etwas breiter und damit weiter oben am Unterrohr ansetzen, so dass die Rundung des Rohres gleichmäßiger in die Rundung des Gusset übergeht und nicht auf der Fläche eine "Delle" entsteht ? ...



Ja & ja

Ich mache das grad noch und dann lasse ich ein paar Renderings durch laufen. Im Prinzip ist die Karre fertig


----------



## foreigner (25. Februar 2015)

Die Spannung steigt


----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. Februar 2015)

mache noch ein, zwei Renderings mehr... ca. 30min


----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. Februar 2015)

soooo... guats Nächtle


----------



## cschaeff (25. Februar 2015)

Gefällt!
Das ist doch mal ein Ergebnis!


----------



## bsg (25. Februar 2015)

Sieht gut aus, nur die Verstrebung zum Sitzrohr fand ich vorher harmonischer.

Zum Hinterbau: Hält die Anbindung direkt über der Klemme links?


----------



## django013 (25. Februar 2015)

Moin moin,

das gerade Unterrohr sieht auf jeden Fall deutlich besser aus 
Was mir sehr gut gefällt ist, dass das gerade Rohr auch bis zum Steuerrohr gerade durchläuft und die untere Verstrebung als solche auch optisch auftritt.
Ich finde auch die flachere Abstützung des Sitzrohres für harmonischer / besser.
Dadurch, dass der Dämpfer eine andere Linie zwischen rein bringt, ist die Parallelität von Hinterbaustrebe und Sitzrohrstrebe nicht zwingend.

Mit dem X im Hinterbau bin ich dagegen überhaupt nicht einig.
Das X würde nur dann Sinn machen, wenn man eine seitliche Kraft am Übergang Hinterbau/Dämpferverlängerung auffangen will. 
Diese Kraft sehe ich aber nur bei einem Unfall.
Eine seitliche Kraft auf das Hinterrad führt niemals zu einer Seitbewegung der Aufnahmepunkte für die Dämpferverlängerung.
Die Dämpferverlängerung ist viel weicher, als das Hinterbaulager, weshalb es bei seitlicher Krafteinwirkung auf das Hinterrad zu einer Längsbeweung der Aufnahmepunkte für die Dämpferverlängerung kommt.
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Steckachse soviel Torsionssteifigkeit einbringt, dass sich der Hinterbau als ganzes in der Längsachse drehen würde, oder die seitlichen Dreiecke um ihre Längsachse taumeln würden. Eine solche Bewegung könnte das X verhindern, aber die Notwendigkeit sehe ich nicht.
Einer Längsbewegung der Aufnahmepunkte für die Dämpferverlängerung kann das X aber nichts entgegen setzen, weshalb man es genauso gut auch weg lassen könnte.
Somit halte ich den Hinterbau für falsch.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (25. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Somit halte ich den Hinterbau für falsch.


q.e.d.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenstreicher (25. Februar 2015)

@django013: Der Primärzweck von dem X ist den Dämpfer vor Schrägbelastung zu schützen. Etwaige Versteifung des Hinterbaus insgesamt ist nur ein netter Nebeneffekt.

Wäre cool, wenn mal jemand FEM draufwerfen könnte, um zu checken, ob der Hinterbau schon ausreichend torsionssteif ist.

@Stefan.Stark: Ich find den Lösung so wie sie ist ästhetisch super! Die linke vertikale Strebe scheint ein bisschen nach innen geknickt - warum?


----------



## H.B.O (25. Februar 2015)

luniz schrieb:


> Ihr wollt das nicht verstehen oder? Dieses Ding (genauso wie das Banshee Rune übrigens, oder auch ein Intense Tracer oder oder etc...) hat am oberen Ende des Hinterbaudreiecks noch einen Hebel, der den Hinterbau mit dem Hauptrahmen verbindet und darüber eine erhebliche Versteifung quer zur Fahrtrichtung darstellt. Den Hebel haben wir nicht. Wir haben da nur den Dämpfer. Der Dämpfer kann den Hinterbau zwar auch in dieser Richtung versteifen, geht aber kaputt dabei. Deswegen muss unser Hinterbau anders aussehen.




nicht lesen können oder wollen aber mit herablassenden kommentaren antworten. mir ging es nur um das blech zwischen den senkrechten streben - über genau soetwas diskutieren wir. 

Und jetzt schau dir mal das Blech beim agile und beim letzten entwurf von herrn stark an und sag mir dass das was ganz anderes ist...

mal ehrlich: dass das agile oben eine umlenkung hat und dass das einen großen unterschied bei der konstruktion macht sieht doch ein blinder.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Mit dem X im Hinterbau bin ich dagegen überhaupt nicht einig.
> Das X würde nur dann Sinn machen, wenn man eine seitliche Kraft am Übergang Hinterbau/Dämpferverlängerung auffangen will.
> Diese Kraft sehe ich aber nur bei einem Unfall.
> Eine seitliche Kraft auf das Hinterrad führt niemals zu einer Seitbewegung der Aufnahmepunkte für die Dämpferverlängerung.
> ...


Ich frage mich schon die ganzen Tage wieso du der Steckachse im Hinterbau die stabilisierende Wirkung absprichst? Du nimmst eine 12mm (Hohl)Achse mit der du ein deutlich dickeres Rohr (Achse in der Nabe) zwischen die Ausfallenden spannst. Steifer dürfte der Hinterbau an der Stelle nur werden wenn ein entsprechendes Rohr da rein schweißt.
Somit habe wir drei der vier Eckpunkte der beiden Trapeze schon verbunden. Was uns fehlt ist eine Verbindung am obersten Punkt hinter den Drehpunkten. Ein Rohr direkt hinter den Drehpunkten wäre vermutlich optimal, aber in Sachen Reifenfreiheit und Platz zum Einfedern eben nicht drin. Und wer schonmal das von Luniz gepostete Regal aufgebaut hat weiß wie krass der Effekt eine solchen Kreuzes in Sachen Parallelverschiebung der Schenkel ausfällt.
Die von dir angeführte Seitenkraft auf den unteren Aufstandspunkt des Hinterrades wird in erster Linie ein Drehmoment um die Radmitte hervor rufen. Das wird dann versuchen den Hinterbau entlang der Längsachse zu tordieren, was dann in einer Biegung/Verdrehung der Kettenstreben resultiert die von Yoke und Radachse fest eingespannt sind. zusätzlich versuchen sich die Sitzstreben seitlich auf eine Kreisbahn zu verschieben, da halten dann die Abstützungen der Lagerpunkte auf der Hauptachse dagegen, die, ohne weitere Verbindung parallel seitlich weggebogen werden könnten. Diese seitliche Bewegung kann man mit einem solchen Kreuz aber tatsächlich gut unterdrücken, siehe Ivar-Regal.
Das einzige was dem wieder ein wenig abträglich sein könnte ist die , leider notwendige, Biegung im X.

@Stefan.Stark
Und kommt jetzt bloß nicht auf die Idee die Leitungen unten aus dem "offenen" teil des Unterrohrs vor dem Tretlager raus zu führen, das dürfte bei unserem Drehpunkt einen ziemlich Pissbogen ergeben


----------



## H.B.O (25. Februar 2015)

Hinterbau sieht jetzt richtig gut aus !!


----------



## kasimir2 (25. Februar 2015)

@Stefan.Stark 

Moin Moin,

sehr schöner Entwurf. Danke dafür.
Aber....
Die zwei Varianten des "Sitzrohrgusset" gefallen mir nicht wirklich.
Keine Ahnung wieviel Arbeit das macht, aber kannst Du mal wenn es
zeitlich paßt, eine Version zeichnen bei der die obere Anbindung bleibt
und die untere so liegt das die gedachte Verlängerung des Rohres
durch die vordere Dämpferbefestigungsschraube läuft.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## foreigner (25. Februar 2015)

@Stefan.Stark :
Könntest du mal Bilder der einzelnen Rahmengröße untereinander posten. Müssen ja keine schöne Renderings sein.
Allerdings vermute ich mal, kommen wir dann sehr schnell zu dieser Sattelstützenstrebe. Nicht dass du jetzt anfängst nochmal die flachere zu nehmen und hinterher der Aufschrei groß ist, weil wir bei L und XL Streben im Format eines zweiten Oberrohrs haben.
Mehr Sinn macht diese Strebe (kürzer= leichter, gerade bei großen Rahmen) und optisch bei L und XL sicher viel besser. Bei S und XS ist die Strebe ja fast schon Wurst, weil so klein.

Meiner Meinung nach ist die für uns negative, relevante Hauptbewegung der beiden Lagerpunkte der Dämpferverlängerung eine Bewegung die in horizontalen Ebene längs zum Rahmen abläuft. Das führt dazu, dass der Lagerpunkt auf einer Seite sich schräg nach oben/vorne bewegt, auf der andern nach unten/hinten. Damit wird die Verlängerung vorne an der Dämpferbefestigung genau aus der Dämpferachse seitlich heraus gedreht.
Ich vermute, dass ist auch das was django013 meint.

Dem senkrechten Anteil der Bewegung der Lagerpunkte wirkt das X entgegen, dem waagrechten nicht. Hier würde nur ein zusätzliches eher flaches, waagrechtes Teil noch helfen. Aber wie will man das machen? Doch ein ausgefrästes Fachwerk statt einem Blech? Wird sehr aufwändig und schwer. Das was wirklich helfen würde, wäre rechts und links eine seitliche Zusatzstrebe, die mit den vorderen beiden Streben ein Dreieck bildet. Wird aber erstens schwer, sieht doof aus und geht eh schon mal nicht wegen dem Umwerfer.
Glaube nicht, dass wir auf eine fertigungstechnisch und für die Mountainbike Praxis sinnvolle Lösung hierfür kommen.

@django013 : Mal leichte Kritik, was mich so ein bischen stört: Du lässt dich seitenlang theoretisch über die einwirkenden Kräfte und die Verformungen aus, inklusive manchmal fast beleidigendem Ton, weil jemand anderes vielleicht einen Denkfehler hatte. An realistisch sinnvolle oder machbare Lösungsansätze von dir kann ich mich aber nicht erinnern. (Korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liege) Ein bischen nervt das, das ist nämlich eigentlich nur Meckern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loewe79 (25. Februar 2015)

Wow, sieht schon klasse aus!
Mir wurde noch interessieren wie die Anbindung Yoke/"Dämpferstreben" ausehen wurde wenn es nicht so "spitz" zulauft.
Also, die Linie des Yoke über den Drehpunkt weiter gerade gestalten, und Streben dann fast rechtwinklig anschweißen.


----------



## cschaeff (25. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Steckachse soviel Torsionssteifigkeit einbringt, dass sich der Hinterbau als ganzes in der Längsachse drehen würde, oder die seitlichen Dreiecke um ihre Längsachse taumeln würden.


Django, versuch doch bitte mal die Begriffe sauber zu verwenden, das führt sonst zu Missverständnissen und es wird aneinander vorbeigeredet. Torsion der Steckachse ist hier kein Thema. Torsion würde auftreten, wenn Du die Steckachse an einer Seite festhältst und an der anderen Seite (wie eine Schraube) drehen würdest. Das passiert z. B. beim Bremsen, ist aber für die Hinterbausteifigkeit in diesem speziellen Fall von untergeordneter Bedeutung.


----------



## Piefke (25. Februar 2015)

Die Variante mit dem geraden Unterrohr und dem unten drangepapptem Blech sieht aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Dagegen sieht die Variante mit dem leicht gebogenen Unterroht sehr harmonsich aus - meine Meinung.


----------



## luniz (25. Februar 2015)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> @django013: Der Primärzweck von dem X ist den Dämpfer vor Schrägbelastung zu schützen. Etwaige Versteifung des Hinterbaus insgesamt ist nur ein netter Nebeneffekt.
> 
> Wäre cool, wenn mal jemand FEM draufwerfen könnte, um zu checken, ob der Hinterbau schon ausreichend torsionssteif ist.



Puh, vor solchen Anfragen habe ich immer ein bisschen Angst. Klar kann ich da draus ein Modell bauen und das mal durchlaufen lassen, sodass bunte Bildchen entstehen. Aber... definiere "ausreichend" Steifigkeit? Hinzu kommt, dass das eine einzelne, für sich stehende Analyse wäre, ohne jegliche Validierung. Da können die Ergebnisse gut und gerne mal im zweistelligen Prozentbereich daneben liegen, je nachdem wie ich modelliere. Da gibt es zu viele Freiheitsgrade... Um ein Paar zu nennen: Ich kann die Rohre als Balken, Schalen oder als Solids modellieren, viereckige oder dreieckige Elementtypen nehmen, linearen oder quadratischen Lösungsansatz, es gibt gefühlt 1000 verschiedene Umsetzungen von Schweissnähten mit Balkenelementen, Schalenelementen, Solid-Elementen, mit Berücksichtigung der Wärmeeinflusszone und ohne...

Ohne eine Validierung ist das Kaffeesatzleserei. Wenn man gleiche oder ähnliche Bauteile andauernd analysiert (zB eine Motorhaube von irgendeinem Auto) dann hat man dafür Modellierungsvorschriften, bei denen man weiss, wie hoch der Konfidenzintervall ist. Das haben wir nicht, also würde ich hier jegliche Analysen gerne auf einen qualitativen Vergleich beschränken (also zwei varianten modellieren und dann sagen, welche besser ist)

Als Illustration hier mal dargestellt ein Biegebalken, einmal mit linearen Tetraedern und einmal mit Hexaedern vernetzt. Gleiches Bauteil, gleiche Last, unterschiedliche Elementart, 10% Unterschied in der Maximalspannung. Wenn ich will, kann ich das noch weiter verzerren...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...





foreigner schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark :
> ...
> 
> Dem senkrechten Anteil der Bewegung der Lagerpunkte wirkt das X entgegen, dem waagrechten nicht. Hier würde nur ein zusätzliches eher flaches, waagrechtes Teil noch helfen. Aber wie will man das machen? Doch ein ausgefrästes Fachwerk statt einem Blech? Wird sehr aufwändig und schwer. Das was wirklich helfen würde, wäre rechts und links eine seitliche Zusatzstrebe, die mit den vorderen beiden Streben ein Dreieck bildet. Wird aber erstens schwer, sieht doof aus und geht eh schon mal nicht wegen dem Umwerfer.
> ...



Wegen der Verstrebung:

Einer Verschiebung der Lagerpunkte "von oben" gesehen kann das X natürlich nicht viel entgegen setzen... zufälligerweise gibts hier aber noch eine optimierte Dämpferverlängerung, die einer solchen Verschiebung extrem gut widerstehen kann.
Für eine solche Verschiebung müsste die Kraft ja auch hinten am Rad angreifen (im Extremfall auf "9 Uhr")... in der Praxis wird die Kraft aber eher irgendwo um 6 Uhr (Radaufstandspunkt) angreifen. Was zur schon mehrfach besprochenen Torsion um die Längsachse führt... und genau dafür ist unser X hervorragend geeignet!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. Februar 2015)

Loewe79 schrieb:


> Wow, sieht schon klasse aus!
> Mir wurde noch interessieren wie die Anbindung Yoke/"Dämpferstreben" ausehen wurde wenn es nicht so "spitz" zulauft.
> Also, die Linie des Yoke über den Drehpunkt weiter gerade gestalten, und Streben dann fast rechtwinklig anschweißen.



Darüber bin ich auch noch am Grübeln... wenn da mal ne Schweißnaht drüber liegt, dann ist es schon weniger spitz, aber vielleicht verrrunde ich die vordere Kante noch ein bissl stärker.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. Februar 2015)

Gusset Oberrohr/Sitzrohr:

Das Ding ist im Moment noch ein fieser Krampf. Wenn jemand hier Ideen hat, dann immer her damit. Ich arbeite derweil mal an einem Enwurf mit geschlossenem Blech...

@foreigner: Die einzelnen Größen muss ich noch anlegen. Das wird ohnehin noch mal sehr spannend mit der Anbindung Tretlager-Unterrohr. Hoffentlich klappt das, ohne den Offset der Dämpferaufnahme zu verändern...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. Februar 2015)

bsg schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, nur die Verstrebung zum Sitzrohr fand ich vorher harmonischer.
> 
> Zum Hinterbau: Hält die Anbindung direkt über der Klemme links?



Bei den Funktionmustern hat das alles ohne Probleme gehalten. Zusätzlich haben wir jetzt noch ein deutlich steiferes Yoke und eine verbesserte Verschraubung auf der rechten Seite. Da mache ich mir also keine Sorgen!


----------



## jan84 (25. Februar 2015)

Ohne die vorherigen Seiten gelesen zu haben:
Macht mit FE doch wenigstens mal nen qualitativen Vergleich der Torsionssteifigkeit (Torsion um die x-Achse (Fahrtrichtung) --> Seitenkraft am Aufstandspunkt) des Hinterbaus mit und ohne dem "X". Nehmt dabei aber aufjedenfall die Dämpferanlenkung mit (Lager starr, nur die rotation frei).
Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass das X vorwiegend Kosten verursacht, der Nutzen dürfte nicht allzu groß sein.

Grüße,
Jan

*edit*: Nach kurzem scrollen über die letzten Seiten: Leicht gebogenes Rohr ohne geschweisstes Gusset sieht besser aus *duckundweg*


----------



## luniz (25. Februar 2015)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ohne die vorherigen Seiten gelesen zu haben:
> Macht mit FE doch wenigstens mal nen qualitativen Vergleich der Torsionssteifigkeit (Torsion um die x-Achse (Fahrtrichtung) --> Seitenkraft am Aufstandspunkt) des Hinterbaus mit und ohne dem "X". Nehmt dabei aber aufjedenfall die Dämpferanlenkung mit (Lager starr, nur die rotation frei).
> Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass das X vorwiegend Kosten verursacht, der Nutzen dürfte nicht allzu groß sein.
> 
> ...


Genau diese Lagerung wäre mMn falsch. Wenn ich die Anbindung der Dämpfer-Extension in alle Translatorischen Richtungen sperre, dann hat das X wenig bis keinen Einfluss, ja. Aber der Dämpfer kann/soll den Hinterbau in dieser Richtung ja nicht "halten". Ich würde diese Lagerung lediglich in einer Richtung fixieren, nämlich in der des Dämpfers nach vorne, sonst alles frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (25. Februar 2015)

Wenn Du sperrst kannst Du dir doch die Querkräft an der Randbedingung angucken. Ob Du dir jetzt die Querkräfte oder die Verformung anguckst sollte in dem Fall, gerade wenn es nur um einen qualitativen Vergleich geht, keinen großen Unterschied machen.


----------



## django013 (25. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> @django013 : Mal leichte Kritik, was mich so ein bischen stört: Du lässt dich seitenlang theoretisch über die einwirkenden Kräfte und die Verformungen aus, inklusive manchmal fast beleidigendem Ton, weil jemand anderes vielleicht einen Denkfehler hatte. An realistisch sinnvolle oder machbare Lösungsansätze von dir kann ich mich aber nicht erinnern.


Da ich mehr Beleidigungen einstecken musste, als ich ausgeteilt habe, kann ich mit dem status quo gut leben.

... und weil ich Dich sehr schätze, habe ich mir den letzten Satz zu Herzen genommen und nomml ein Bild skizziert:



 
Den Reifenumfang habe ich um 14mm erhöht, kann also sagen, dass in der Richtung genug Platz wäre. Ebenso sieht es am Sitzrohr aus.
Beim Platz für den Umwerfer bin ich mir nicht sicher. Da habe ich leider keine Daten.
... aber ich schätze, mit etwas gutem Willen wäre sowas in der Art machbar.
Ein solches X würde beide Lastfälle abdecken.

Die ganze Festigkeitsbetrachtung ist ein komplexes Gebiet wo es hauptsächlich um Grenzwertbetrachtung geht.
Dabei behelfe ich mir, indem ich nur jeweils 2 Punkte miteinander vergleiche und den, den ich als fester einschätze, mache ich fix und beim anderen kommt ein Kugelgelenk hin. Dann kann ich mir eine anstehende Verformung vorstellen und Gegenmaßnahmen entwickeln.

Bei der Betrachtung der Rotation des Hinterrades um die Längsachse ...
... wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass das Yoke "hinreichend" steif ist und die Klemmung der Hinterachse steifer ist, als die Torsion der unteren Hinterbaurohren, dann komme ich zu dem Fall, dass die Hinterbau-Dreiecke eine parallele Seitwärtsbewegung ausführen, welche durch das derzeitige X unterbunden wird.

Wenn ich allerdings davon ausgehe, dass das Yoke sich verformen kann und dass die Hinterbauklemmung weniger steif ist, als die Verbindung der unteren Hinterbaurohre zum Yoke, dann kommt es zu dem Fall, den ich beschrieben habe. Ob der Belastungsfall, den ich annahm unsinnig ist, überlasse ich anderen zu entscheiden.


----------



## luniz (25. Februar 2015)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn Du sperrst kannst Du dir doch die Querkräft an der Randbedingung angucken. Ob Du dir jetzt die Querkräfte oder die Verformung anguckst sollte in dem Fall, gerade wenn es nur um einen qualitativen Vergleich geht, keinen großen Unterschied machen.


Klar, wenn du die SPC Forces als Auswertungskriterium nimmst, sollte das qualitativ egal sein. Aber wozu sollte ich das dann machen? Ist nur mehr Arbeit ;-) Also kann ich mir auch das Displacement gleich direkt angucken...


----------



## nuts (25. Februar 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Da ich mehr Beleidigungen einstecken musste, als ich ausgeteilt habe, kann ich mit dem status quo gut leben.
> 
> ... und weil ich Dich sehr schätze, habe ich mir den letzten Satz zu Herzen genommen und nomml ein Bild skizziert:
> Anhang anzeigen 363445
> ...



Da passt der Umwerfer leider nicht. Das X müsste etwas höher und ein schiefes Y sein, dann würde es passen.


----------



## jan84 (25. Februar 2015)

luniz schrieb:


> Klar, wenn du die SPC Forces als Auswertungskriterium nimmst, sollte das qualitativ egal sein. Aber wozu sollte ich das dann machen? Ist nur mehr Arbeit ;-) Also kann ich mir auch das Displacement gleich direkt angucken...



Naja an dem Dämpferauge musst in Hochrichtung auch noch sperren, sonst kann der Link zwischen Hinterbau und Dämpfer ja nach unten wegklappen. Und ob man jetzt KRaft oder Verformung auswertet nimmt sich vom Aufwand her (zumindest in Ansys Workbench) überhaupt nichts.


----------



## dopero (25. Februar 2015)

Ich würde einen Vergleich der Versionen machen, aus dem dann die relative Steifigkeit hervorgeht. Dafür sollte auch ein FEM Modell mit relativ geringer Elementanzahl ausreichen. Dabei die Bauteile aber nicht komplett verschmelzen, sondern nur auf Flächen äquivalent den späteren Schweißnähten.
Dann würde ich die ausgewählte Version, mit in den kritischen Bereichen erhöhter Elementanzahl, noch einmal rechnen lassen. Daraus dann die Kräfte im Bereich der Schweißnähte ausgeben lassen.
Die hier ermittelten Werte dann mit Hilfe der FKM Richtlinie bewerten.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. Februar 2015)

Na dann Freiwillige vor! Der böse Konjunktiv sucht immer Freiwillige


----------



## luniz (25. Februar 2015)

Ja ok, ich mach's meinetwegen... Unter einer Bedingung: Ich mach das so wie ich das für richtig (oder besser: für am wenigsten falsch) halte, und ich muss mir danach nicht anhören, wie irgendwer das anders gemacht haben täte hätte könnte... ;-)


----------



## jan84 (25. Februar 2015)

Warte noch bis die PN an dich raus ist .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loewe79 (25. Februar 2015)

die ganze Diskussion hat mich zu eine Idee gebracht. Könnte man nicht innerhalb der Dämpferverlängerung, einen zweiten "U" konstruieren, und dieses an die (Dämpfer)Streben festschrauben. Es wäre zumindest Optisch nicht wirklich wahrnehmbar, ob es die Steifigkeit etwas beiträgt überlasse ich die Specialisten ;-)


----------



## foreigner (25. Februar 2015)

jan84 schrieb:


> Warte noch bis die PN an dich raus ist .


Was läuft da heimlich hinten rum ?


----------



## jan84 (25. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Was läuft da heimlich hinten rum ?



Nur die oben andiskutierte Thematik mit den Randbedingungen.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (25. Februar 2015)

luniz schrieb:


> Puh, vor solchen Anfragen habe ich immer ein bisschen Angst. Klar kann ich da draus ein Modell bauen und das mal durchlaufen lassen, sodass bunte Bildchen entstehen. Aber... definiere "ausreichend" Steifigkeit? Hinzu kommt, dass das eine einzelne, für sich stehende Analyse wäre, ohne jegliche Validierung. Da können die Ergebnisse gut und gerne mal im zweistelligen Prozentbereich daneben liegen, je nachdem wie ich modelliere. Da gibt es zu viele Freiheitsgrade... Um ein Paar zu nennen: Ich kann die Rohre als Balken, Schalen oder als Solids modellieren, viereckige oder dreieckige Elementtypen nehmen, linearen oder quadratischen Lösungsansatz, es gibt gefühlt 1000 verschiedene Umsetzungen von Schweissnähten mit Balkenelementen, Schalenelementen, Solid-Elementen, mit Berücksichtigung der Wärmeeinflusszone und ohne...
> 
> Ohne eine Validierung ist das Kaffeesatzleserei. Wenn man gleiche oder ähnliche Bauteile andauernd analysiert (zB eine Motorhaube von irgendeinem Auto) dann hat man dafür Modellierungsvorschriften, bei denen man weiss, wie hoch der Konfidenzintervall ist. Das haben wir nicht, also würde ich hier jegliche Analysen gerne auf einen qualitativen Vergleich beschränken (also zwei varianten modellieren und dann sagen, welche besser ist)
> 
> Als Illustration hier mal dargestellt ein Biegebalken, einmal mit linearen Tetraedern und einmal mit Hexaedern vernetzt. Gleiches Bauteil, gleiche Last, unterschiedliche Elementart, 10% Unterschied in der Maximalspannung. Wenn ich will, kann ich das noch weiter verzerren...



Zum Real-Life-Setup und für typische Werte an Hardtail-Rahmen schau dir mal in die Diss von Peter Wiesingeran , Kapitel 4.3: 
http://publications.rwth-aachen.de/record/57226/files/Wiesinger_Peter.pdf (Der zitiert allerdings auch nur das Rad-Magazin von 1994! )
Dabei kommen so 75 bis 100 Nm/° "Tretlagersteifigkeit" raus, wohlgemerkt am Hardtail. Am Fully wird man das kaum erreichen - Referenzwerte findet man in den Bike-Bravos. Selbst eine Annäherung mit 20% Fehler zum Realwert fände ich schon sehr hilfreich, nur um abzuschätzen ob "gut", "schlecht", oder "muss man eventuell nochmal anschaun". Und klar, dafür brauchst du eine exakte Geometrie mit Rohrdicken etc. Und Steckachse nicht vergessen!

Ich hab leider keine Ahnung, wieviel Aufwand das ist. Sonst könntest auch spasseshalber mal das von django propagierte X oder ein Schutzblech einziehen, um Aussagen zu bekommen, wieviel mehr die an Steifigkeit bringen könnten.


----------



## jan84 (25. Februar 2015)

Man könnte auch numerisch ne Modalanalyse machen und sich einfach die Torsionseigenfrequenz angucken.

*duckundweg*, oder


Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> [...]Der böse Konjunktiv sucht immer Freiwillige


----------



## nuts (25. Februar 2015)

Loewe79 schrieb:


> die ganze Diskussion hat mich zu eine Idee gebracht. Könnte man nicht innerhalb der Dämpferverlängerung, einen zweiten "U" konstruieren, und dieses an die (Dämpfer)Streben festschrauben. Es wäre zumindest Optisch nicht wirklich wahrnehmbar, ob es die Steifigkeit etwas beiträgt überlasse ich die Specialisten ;-)



Ja, theoretisch könnte man ein zweites U da reinschrauben - eine geschweißte Verbindung ist aber steifer / leichter. Aber im Grunde ist ja die Versteifung, wie sie jetzt gezeichnet ist, ein (etwas gedelltes) U von linker zu rechter Seite, nur das es auch nochmal eines nach unten gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (25. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Na dann Freiwillige vor! Der böse Konjunktiv sucht immer Freiwillige


Ich habe leider nur in der Firma Zugang zum FEM System und den erforderlichen Rechnern. Private Sachen da einzuschieben ist bei mir leider nicht möglich.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. Februar 2015)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark
> 
> Moin Moin,
> 
> ...



Hi marc,

das würde so aussehen:



Greez,
Stefan


----------



## kasimir2 (25. Februar 2015)

Danke Stefan!

So dürft Ihr das bauen ;-)

Gruß
Marc


----------



## -N0bodY- (25. Februar 2015)

Jetzt nochmal zum Verständniss, ist es wirklich einfacher, kostengünstiger und leichter ein Unterrohr aus drei Teilen zusammenzu braten (Rohr, Gusset oben und Abdeckplatte unten) als ein bestehendes Rohr mit passender Form zu nehmen? Nur weil hier welche nach nem "geraden" Rohr schreien?  Will mir irgendwie nich in Kopp.


----------



## luniz (25. Februar 2015)

Kommt halt auf die Stückzahl an, irgendwo gibt's einen break even ;-)


----------



## bsg (25. Februar 2015)

Was ist denn leichter - Hängebauch oder Abdeckplatte?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. Februar 2015)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal zum Verständniss, ist es wirklich einfacher, kostengünstiger und leichter ein Unterrohr aus drei Teilen zusammenzu braten (Rohr, Gusset oben und Abdeckplatte unten) als ein bestehendes Rohr mit passender Form zu nehmen? Nur weil hier welche nach nem "geraden" Rohr schreien?  Will mir irgendwie nich in Kopp.



Unter der Voraussetzung, dass es ein passendes, ausgeformtes Rohr schon gibt, dürfte es preislich keinen großen Unterschied machen. Ein konifiziertes Rundrohr ist deutlich günstiger als ein konifiziertes hydroforming Rohr. Das Gusset und die Abdeckplatte sind einfachste Laser-/Wasserschnittteile.

Letztendlich geht es darum, was besser gefällt... ich finde das 50er Unterrrohr eleganter, aber darüber sind wir noch nicht mal im Team einer Meinung. Evtl. gibts dazu noch ne Abstimmung.


----------



## -N0bodY- (25. Februar 2015)

Naja wo liegt denn der Gewichts unterschied zwischen dem was du jetzt verwendet hast und dem der Fanes? nur so als Anhaltspunkt?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. Februar 2015)

Das kommt auf die Konifzierung an. Da wir in der Mitte die Dämpferaufnahme haben würde ich ein 50er Rohr in der Mitte etwas dicker machen als die Fanes-Variante. Am Ende schenkt es sich also nicht viel... ich schätze vielleicht ein Vorteil von <25gr im Gesamtsystem für das 50er Rohr (im CAD habe ich keine Konifizierungen hinterlegt, das wird eh separat angegeben, deswegen kann ich das nicht auf die Schnelle überprüfen).


----------



## -N0bodY- (25. Februar 2015)

Ok, also ist nichtmal wirklich ein Gewichtsvorteil vorhanden.

Dann muss ich mich wiederholen, das Fanes Unterrohr fügt sich einfacher ins Gesamtbild ein, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. Februar 2015)

Wie gesagt... ist ne Geschmackssache. Mir gefällt das 50er Unterrohr minimal besser, aber für mich ist das nicht kriegsentscheidend!

Wichtiger ist jetzt erstmal die Zugführung und eine geniale Idee für der Ober-/Sitzrohrgusset


----------



## Loewe79 (25. Februar 2015)

Stealth look


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Februar 2015)

... ich nenne es Eierkiller-Look!


----------



## foreigner (26. Februar 2015)

ich hab noch ne Idee, kommt gleich... 2 Minuten


----------



## foreigner (26. Februar 2015)

So nun. 
Idee dazu: Wir ziehen eine Strebe rein und lassen die bei allen Größen ab M auf der gleichen Höhe. Dadurch bekommen wir nicht diese schrecklich langen Streben. Statt dessen machen wir bei den größeren Rahmen nochmal so ein gebogenes Blech drüber bis hoch zum Sitzrohrende. Optik bleibt erhalten. Der M Rahmen brauch das Blech vielleicht noch nicht. Aber L und XL könnten das Blech bekommen.


----------



## ONE78 (26. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> mache noch ein, zwei Renderings mehr... ca. 30min


Ich finds so besser.

und das gerade unterrohr sieht einfach besser aus!


----------



## foreigner (26. Februar 2015)

Also, nochmal zum verdeutlichen:
M-Rahmen:




Rahmen mit L-Sitzrohr:


----------



## foreigner (26. Februar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> und das gerade unterrohr sieht einfach besser aus!



Und entspricht auch eher der Abstimmung.


----------



## bsg (26. Februar 2015)

Uuuhhh - die Lösung mit Blech on top finde ich ziemlich gruselig. Dann lieber immer an der selben Stelle (vom Abschluss Sitzrohr gemessen) ansetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (26. Februar 2015)

Ein gerade Rohr müsste aber doch mangels Biegungen etwas kürzer sein und sich zudem besser konifizieren lassen, oder? Sollte also schon ein paar Gramm bringen.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das kommt auf die Konifzierung an. Da wir in der Mitte die Dämpferaufnahme haben würde ich ein 50er Rohr in der Mitte etwas dicker machen als die Fanes-Variante. Am Ende schenkt es sich also nicht viel... ich schätze vielleicht ein Vorteil von <25gr im Gesamtsystem für das 50er Rohr (im CAD habe ich keine Konifizierungen hinterlegt, das wird eh separat angegeben, deswegen kann ich das nicht auf die Schnelle überprüfen).


----------



## jan84 (26. Februar 2015)

bsg schrieb:


> Ein gerade Rohr müsste aber doch mangels Biegungen etwas kürzer sein und sich zudem besser konifizieren lassen, oder? Sollte also schon ein paar Gramm bringen.



Ich vermute diese Gewichtseinsparung bewegt sich in der größenordnung der Masse der zusätzlichen Schweißnähte... Im Zweifelsfall fährt man mit der Lösung mit weniger Schweißnähten wahrscheinlich besser... (und es gibt weniger Schweißnähte die man gelegentlich mal checken sollte ).


----------



## foreigner (26. Februar 2015)

bsg schrieb:


> Uuuhhh - die Lösung mit Blech on top finde ich ziemlich gruselig. Dann lieber immer an der selben Stelle (vom Abschluss Sitzrohr gemessen) ansetzen.



Da bin ich vollkommen anderer Meinung. Die Lösung, dass da das zusätzliche Blech dazu kommt gilt ja nur für L und XL Rahmen. Die anderen haben das nicht. Und gruselig finde ich da weitaus mehr die elendig langen Streben, die bei den großen Rahmen eingeschweißt werden müssen. Da ist die Variante mit gleichbleibender Strebe und Blech weitaus gefälliger.
Bei L sah das mit den langen Streben schon nicht gut aus (siehe Funktionsmuster), bei XL wird´s noch schlimmer.
Hier das war ein L Rahmen:




Im Vergleich ein M:


----------



## foreigner (26. Februar 2015)

Und nur Blech sieht bei den großen Rahmen durch die enorme Materialanhäufung noch schlimmer aus. Für mich die schlechteste Lösung.
Beispiel hier ein XL Kona. Das hat eine Sitzrohrlänge von 465mm, also nichtmal ganz die Länge von unserem L Rahmen. Jetzt stellt euch das mal noch bei noch 4cm mehr Sitzrohr vom XL vor.


----------



## django013 (26. Februar 2015)

Boah - also das Kona ist wirklich gruselig 
Der Anblick grenzt schon an Körperverletzung 

Den Vorschlag von bsg finde ich dagegen nicht schlecht.
Beim derzeitigen Design ist die Sitzrohrabstützung schon deutlich steiler, als beim Funktionsmuster - wird also kleiner.
Ich hätte mit der Sitzrohrabstützung wie beim Funktionsmuster auch kein Problem.
Mir erscheinen die Proportionen immer noch harmonisch.

Vielleicht müsste man mal sehen, wie es in XXL ausschaut, aber derzeit finde ich das Design sehr stimmig.

P.S. Was mich mal interessieren würde: wie sah denn das Yoke vom Funktionsmuster aus?
Insbesondere im Vergleich mit der jetzigen Variante.


----------



## Andreas.blub (26. Februar 2015)

Man muss das Blech ja nicht unbedingt wie beim Kona ganz schließen. Ist ein XL. Allerdings hat der Rahmen wohl ein etwas höher ansetzendes Oberrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Februar 2015)

Ich fand die Strebe am Proto in L echt gut wie sie war. Gibt einen wunderbaren Griff ab


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (26. Februar 2015)

Mir gefällt die Strebe am Proto auch besser als alle bisher gezeigten Alternativen


----------



## bsg (26. Februar 2015)

Ich finde die Strebe wie beim M Entwurf (oder vgl. Banshee) gut.

@foreigner: Ich gebe Dir recht, dass die sehr flache Lösung der Funktionsmuster auch eher bescheiden aussieht. Mittelding bitte .


----------



## Livanh (26. Februar 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich fand die Strebe am Proto in L echt gut wie sie war. Gibt einen wunderbaren Griff ab



Einfach Enduro-Griff nennen und als Feature verkaufen.
Evtl auch BBS Griff. Je nachdem wen man damit nun erreichen will.


----------



## -N0bodY- (26. Februar 2015)

Livanh schrieb:


> Einfach Enduro-Griff nennen und als Feature verkaufen.
> Evtl auch BBS Griff. Je nachdem wen man damit nun erreichen will.



Dann wäre es noch ein "Fancy" feature, wie die geraden Rohre.  so Ironie wieder aus.


----------



## -N0bodY- (26. Februar 2015)

So





foreigner schrieb:


> Also, nochmal zum verdeutlichen:
> M-Rahmen:
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber jetzt versteh ich dich wirklich nicht mehr.  Für ein gerade Unterrohr aus "Optik" Gründen plädieren, und jetzt so einen Hässlichen "Wurmfortzsatz" präsentieren?
Warum nicht so wie am Proto? einfach ein gerade Rohr und fertig. 

Sorry, ich find es klasse wie du dich für das Projekt einsetzt, aber das ist jetzt irgendwie undurchsichtig/komisch für mich.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Februar 2015)

Mein Einwand war übrigens nur halb ironisch gemeint. Als ich mit dem Proto unterwegs war habe ich das Bike intuitiv an der Strebe gegriffen wenn ich es mal von Hand umsetzen musste. War genau richtig von der Größe. 
Ob man dem noch einen werbewirksamen Namen gibt oder nicht wär mir erstmal egal.


----------



## jan84 (26. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube Fatmodul war das beim Ant die das ganze als Featuer verkauft haben.


----------



## foreigner (26. Februar 2015)

Ich fände es mehr "fancy", die Strebe gleich lang und auf gleicher höhe zu halten, aber das ist dann wohl einfach Geschmacksache.

Die Namensgebung dürfte doch aber inzwischen geklärt sein oder?

"fancy" und zwar mit Gänsefüßchen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Februar 2015)

Sorry, aber dass das Sitzrohr oberhalb der Strebe plötzlich dicker wird als es unterhalb der Strebe ist finde ich defintiv die deutlich schlechtere Wahl verglichen mit anderem Winkel oder verschieden langen Stützen. Ich als L oder XL-Fahrer würde mich da drüber ziemlch sicher jedes Mal ärgern, auch wenn Optik für mich meistens Zweitrangig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (26. Februar 2015)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> So
> 
> Sorry, aber jetzt versteh ich dich wirklich nicht mehr.  Für ein gerade Unterrohr aus "Optik" Gründen plädieren, und jetzt so einen Hässlichen "Wurmfortzsatz" präsentieren?
> Warum nicht so wie am Proto? einfach ein gerade Rohr und fertig.
> ...



Wenn ich eins schrecklich finde, dann Ellenlange Sitzrohrabstützungen bei großen Rahmen. Achtung, nochmal: Es geht mir nur um L und XL.  Diese Langen Streben oder alternativ sehr hohen Oberrohre sind der Grund weshalb XL Rahmen oft richtig doof aussehen, während die gleichen Rahmen in M sehr stimmig sind. Das war schlichtweg ein Ansatz, das Problem zu lösen.
Und ich finde das optisch sehr viel besser (und auch sonst, niedrige Überstandshöhe schadet nie), als den ellenlange Streben, die aussehen wie ein zweites Oberrohr. Bei L mag das vielleicht gerade noch gehen (wobei ich auch das schon schlechter finde, als die Lösung mit zusätzlichem Blech, dass bei L ja eh sehr dezent ausfällt), aber bei XL wird die Strebe ziemlich schlimm.

Außerdem: Am Steuerohr gibt´s ein Gusset. Warum soll´s nicht ein Gusset am Sitzrohr geben? So weit hergeholt, oder eine unklare Linienführung ist das nun nicht. Ich hau ja keine umgedrehten Hängebäuche rein.


----------



## foreigner (26. Februar 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dass das Sitzrohr oberhalb der Strebe plötzlich dicker wird als es unterhalb der Strebe ist finde ich defintiv die deutlich schlechtere Wahl verglichen mit anderem Winkel oder verschieden langen Stützen. Ich als L oder XL-Fahrer würde mich da drüber ziemlch sicher jedes Mal ärgern, auch wenn Optik für mich meistens Zweitrangig ist.



Ist wohl einfach Geschmacksache. Allerdings möchte ich hier nochmal klar machen. Das Rohr wird ja oben nicht dicker. Stell dir mal statt dem Roh ein Blechteil vor, ähnlich dem oben abgebildeten Banshee Rune. nur an der Stelle, an der das Blech unten am Sitzrohr andockt, Winkelt man es oben weiter ab, um mehr Länge abzustützen. Es ist eher eine abgewinkelte Stebe als ein dickeres Sitzrohr. Außerdem fällt ja selbst beim XL dieses Teil sehr dezent aus, weil man ja schon recht weit oben durch die Strebe ist.
Ich find´s gut und bleib auch dabei, ihr dürfte ja gerne eine andere Meinung haben, anscheinend ist ja meine eh nicht Mehrheitsfähig, drum keine Aufregung.


----------



## django013 (26. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die Namensgebung dürfte doch aber inzwischen geklärt sein oder?
> 
> "fancy" und zwar mit Gänsefüßchen.


Willste nicht noch ein e vor das c reinschmuggeln? 

SCNR


----------



## -N0bodY- (26. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wenn ich eins schrecklich finde, dann Ellenlange Sitzrohrabstützungen bei großen Rahmen. Achtung, nochmal: Es geht mir nur um L und XL.  Diese Langen Streben oder alternativ sehr hohen Oberrohre sind der Grund weshalb XL Rahmen oft richtig doof aussehen, während die gleichen Rahmen in M sehr stimmig sind. Das war schlichtweg ein Ansatz, das Problem zu lösen.
> Und ich finde das optisch sehr viel besser (und auch sonst, niedrige Überstandshöhe schadet nie), als den ellenlange Streben, die aussehen wie ein zweites Oberrohr. Bei L mag das vielleicht gerade noch gehen (wobei ich auch das schon schlechter finde, als die Lösung mit zusätzlichem Blech, dass bei L ja eh sehr dezent ausfällt), aber bei XL wird die Strebe ziemlich schlimm.
> 
> Außerdem: Am Steuerohr gibt´s ein Gusset. Warum soll´s nicht ein Gusset am Sitzrohr geben? So weit hergeholt, oder eine unklare Linienführung ist das nun nicht. Ich hau ja keine umgedrehten Hängebäuche rein.




Ok, dann versteh ich deinen Geschmack nicht.

Ich finde das am L Proto durchaus sehr hübsch gelöst, recht filigran und unauffällig.
Passt sich meiner Meinung nach besser ins Gesamtbild ein als dieses "setzten wir mal oben noch nen Blech drauf" Dingens. 
Würde auch viel besser zu der angestrebten "geradliniegkeit" passen.

Aber dafür sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden.


----------



## Symion (26. Februar 2015)

Warum nicht einfach das Oberrohr bei großen Rahmen höher am Sitzrohr ansetzen? Wer ein L oder XL braucht hat ja durch lange Beine auch mehr Platz nach unten.


----------



## django013 (26. Februar 2015)

Symion schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach das Oberrohr bei großen Rahmen höher am Sitzrohr ansetzen?


Whow - dafür wäre worst case noch geschmeichelt. 
Wenn das Oberrohr versetzt wird, dann ist die ganze Linienführung dahin. Derzeit lebt das Design doch von einer minimalistischen, geradlinigen Linienführung. Wem das egal ist, der darf sich gern ein Kona raus lassen


----------



## foreigner (26. Februar 2015)

Symion schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach das Oberrohr bei großen Rahmen höher am Sitzrohr ansetzen? Wer ein L oder XL braucht hat ja durch lange Beine auch mehr Platz nach unten.



Im Grunde wollten wir die Linie Oberrohr bist in die Hinterachse halten. Im Falle des XL rahmen frage ich mich aber auch, ob anheben nicht das kleinere übel ist. Bei L wäre ich noch dagegen. Derzeit muss man ja auch sagen, dass selbst Fahrer mit knappen 1,80m noch das L bevorzugen. Da es schön ist, bei so einem verspielten Rad auch einen niedrigen Überstand zu haben, ist der ja nicht zu hoch.
Das Sizing ist derzeit so außer es wird nochmal an den Geo´s gedreht, aber das weiß wohl nur @nuts . Allmählich frage ich mich aber auch, wann das sein soll, wenn da nochmal abgestimmt werden soll. Wenn der Rahmen ja jetzt quasi fertig ist, wird´s ja mit Werkzeugen dafür und Bestellungen weiter gehen, da ist blöd nochmal an der Geo zu schrauben. Genauso für @Stefan.Stark : Wenn der jetzt die Konstruktion noch für die anderen Größen fertig macht, dann aber nochmal anfange soll, dann ist der bestimmt begeistert.


----------



## django013 (26. Februar 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Im Grunde wollten wir die Linie Oberrohr bist in die Hinterachse halten.


Genauso sehe ich das auch.

Das halte ich derzeit für ein optisches Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Es gibt wenige bis keine Räder am Markt, die diese Linienführung bieten.
Wenn man die jetzt wieder in Frage stellt, stellt man  *imho* damit das ganze Projekt in Frage.


----------



## Symion (26. Februar 2015)

@django013 Design hin oder her, nicht jeder fährt einen Kinderrahmen . 
Und das Design nicht immer funktionell ist, sollte auch jedem klar sein. Nur weil Kleider an einem Modell toll aussehen heist es noch lange nicht das es auch normalen Menschen steht.

In kleinen Rahmengrößen sieht die Abstützung ja ordentlich aus, aber mit den riesen Henkeln definitiv nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## django013 (26. Februar 2015)

Symion schrieb:


> @django013 Design hin oder her, nicht jeder fährt einen Kinderrahmen .


LOL - da bin ich voll bei Dich 

Nur zur Info: ich nehme XL oder XXL je nachdem, was es gibt.
Bin halt ein verkappter Orang Utan - nicht die Wahnsinns Schrittlänge, aber Arme bis ...

Was die Henkel anbelangt - ich warte einfach mal, bis es das entsprechende Design auch in der größten Größe zu bewundern gibt.
Dann kann ich ja immer noch protestieren. 
... solange ich es nicht gesehen habe, kann ich auch nicht meckern.

... das was ich bislang in Sachen Henkel gesehen habe, hat bei mir keinen Mecker-Impuls ausgelöst


----------



## Speziazlizt (26. Februar 2015)

Symion schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach das Oberrohr bei großen Rahmen höher am Sitzrohr ansetzen? Wer ein L oder XL braucht hat ja durch lange Beine auch mehr Platz nach unten.



Dem ist nicht immer so.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Februar 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Dem ist nicht immer so.



...kommt drauf an, wie weit da alles runter hängt... oder wie wir älteren Männer sagen: "In der Hitz', in der Hitz' isses Sackerl länger als die Spitz'"


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute,

hier diskutieren wir noch ein bissl über die Zugführung.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## luniz (27. Februar 2015)

So schauts aus, links mit, rechts ohne Kreuz. Habe versucht, die Verschiebung auf 100% zu normieren, damit ich mich nicht für halbe mm hin oder her rechtfertigen muss, hat durch irgendwelchen rundungskäse nicht ganz geklappt. Also hier halt die Normierung auf 100,076% ;-)


----------



## Pilatus (27. Februar 2015)

wie eingespannt und wie belastet?
Danke für die Mühe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## django013 (27. Februar 2015)

Pilatus schrieb:


> wie eingespannt und wie belastet?


Yo, die Eingangsparameter würden mich auch sehr interessieren.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (27. Februar 2015)

Ja, die Einspannung wäre wichtig. Und auf was genau beziehen sich die Displacement-Werte - nur z-Richtung oder alle Richtungen? Einleitung fixes Drehmoment oder fixe Auslenkung?


----------



## waldbauernbub (27. Februar 2015)

luniz schrieb:


>


Hey ... ganz unabhängig von der Ingenieurshexerei (danke an alle!) ... fände ich sowas eigentlich als Design für die Lackierung/Eloxierung des Bikes eigentlich ziemlich gelungen, wenn man es aufs ganze Bike übertragen würde. 

- Hat noch niemand.
- Bildet den Dings-Anspruch des ICB super ab.
- Ein Hingucker an jedem Eissalon und notfalls auch im Wald ...

Schöne Grüße aus ebendiesem.


----------



## Pilatus (27. Februar 2015)

Doch, da gab es schon jemanden


----------



## waldbauernbub (27. Februar 2015)

Okay, sieht als Ganzes dann doch ein bisserl so aus wie ein Begleitfahrzeug für die Gay-pride-Parade... :-/


----------



## nuts (27. Februar 2015)

Wir starten bald mit dem Design, aber hier geht's ja schon gut los


----------



## -N0bodY- (27. Februar 2015)

Also die Idee finde ich garnicht mal so schlecht, das ganze noch verfeinern mit dem Elemente Raster und vielleicht noch ein paar werte und fertig ist die Designers Edition.


----------



## dopero (28. Februar 2015)

Könnte ich mir für einen Teil des Rahmens gut vorstellen.
Ein Großteil des Rahmens sollte in einer Farbe lackiert sein, die sollte dann den Effekt nachahmen das sie abbröckelt und darunter sollte das rohe Alu herauskommen. Das wiederum sollte in die Elemente übergehen und die dann in die farbliche Darstellung der Verformung, evtl. mir ein paar Stellen an denen Werte vermerkt werden.


----------



## luniz (28. Februar 2015)

Pilatus schrieb:


> wie eingespannt und wie belastet?
> Danke für die Mühe





django013 schrieb:


> Yo, die Eingangsparameter würden mich auch sehr interessieren.



Lasteinleitung ist wie bei der schiefen Landung eine Kraft in Y-Richtung und ein Moment um X, eingeleitet über die Hinterachse, die hier als Balkenelement modelliert ist und mittels RBE3-Spinnen in den Ausfallenden fixiert.

Lagerung erfolgt an den Hauptlagern jeweils über einen SPC, der dof 1,2 und 3 sperrt. Zwischen die oberen Lager habe ich auch zwei Balkenelemente gesetzt, um die Steifigkeit der Extension etwas nachzubilden. Dieses Balkenelement ist dann noch in der Mitte in X fixiert.


----------



## django013 (28. Februar 2015)

Hi Luniz,



luniz schrieb:


> Lagerung erfolgt an den Hauptlagern jeweils über einen SPC, der dof 1,2 und 3 sperrt.


Hm, könntest Du das bitte mal für Dummies erläutern?



luniz schrieb:


> eingeleitet über die Hinterachse, die hier als Balkenelement modelliert ist und mittels RBE3-Spinnen in den Ausfallenden fixiert.


... bedeutet die RBE3-Anbindung nicht, dass die Hinterbauachse auch in der Anbindung ideal steif ist, sich also nicht gegen den Hinterbau bewegen kann? Eigentlich wird damit eine mögliche Verkantung der Hinteraches ausgeblendet.
Ferner irritiert mich die völlig symmetrische dunkelblaue Fläche beim Yoke.
Das Yoke hat doch seitlich recht stabile Träger bis zum Anschweißpunkt der Rohre. Die Verbindung zwischen den Trägern besteht aus runden Flächen, die über eine schiefe Ebene verbunden sind. Das ist für mich keine kraftschlüssige Verbindung - ich hatte den mittleren Teil des Yokes als "weich"/elastisch angesehen, welcher bei einer gewissen Kraft einfach kollabiert.
Folglich hätte ich eine andere Auslenkung/Farbgebung erwartet.
Wird die Scherbewegung der beiden Hinterbau-Dreiecke durch die Definition des Hauptlagers verhindert, oder ist das Yoke wirklich so steif, dass die Bewegung überhaupt nicht in Erscheinung tritt?
Täuscht mich das Bild, oder sieht die Rückseite des Hinterbaus viel stärker belastet aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luniz (28. Februar 2015)

Lieber @django013,


Ein RBE3 überträgt Kraft, kein Displacement. Es wird also nix versteift
SPC steht für Single Point Constraint, ist eine Einspannung also. DOF ist Degree of Freedom, die werden von 1-6 durchnummeriert. Jeder Knoten jat rechnerisch drei translatorische und 3 rotatorische Freiheitsgrade, die man mit so einem SPC sperren kann.
Das Yoke ist Blau, weil hier "displacement" als Farbe dargestellt ist und nicht Spannung. Viel displacement-rot, wenig displacement-blau. Da das Hauptlager eingespannt ist, ist hier auch wenig Verschiebung.
Ich hab gesagt ich mach das nur, wenn ich mich nicht für jeden Mist rechtfertigen muss. Jetzt tu ichs trotzdem... Glaubt mir doch einfach mal dass ich einigermaßen weiss was ich tue. Natürlich gibt es tausend andere Methoden, um das zu Modellieren, und ich behaupte auch nicht dass meine die beste ist. Vor allem bei den Schweißnähten, die ich einfach als Vollkontakt modelliert hab, gibt es definitiv elegantere Methoden. Aber so ging es schnell und einfach, und für einen qualitativen Vergleich reicht das aus.


----------



## foreigner (28. Februar 2015)

@luniz : Super und danke für die Mühe !


----------



## django013 (28. Februar 2015)

Hi luniz,

danke, dass Du trotzdem geantwortet hast!

Wenn mein Post so rüber kam, als ob Du Dich rechtfertigen müsstest, dann bedaure ich das. Es stand zu keinem Zeitpunkt in meiner Absicht ...
Desweiteren darfst Du davon ausgehen, dass ich davon ausgehe, dass Du weißt, was Du tust!

Hier ging es mehr um mein Verständnis, als darum, Deine Vorgaben zu hinterfragen.

Dass die Farben das Displacement darstellen, war mir schon klar - es steht ja schließlich in den Diagrammen und lesen kann ich schon :O
Vielleicht habe ich es ja auch falsch interpretiert - wenig Displacement heißt für mich - hier ist wenig Verformung / Verbiegung bei Krafteinwirkung zu erwarten. Ist das soweit korrekt?



luniz schrieb:


> Vor allem bei den Schweißnähten, die ich einfach als Vollkontakt modelliert hab


Naja - das ist doch naheliegend.



luniz schrieb:


> Ein RBE3 überträgt Kraft, kein Displacement. Es wird also nix versteift


Ok, wie wirkt dann das Moment um X?
die beiden Achsaufnahmepunkte sind ja recht weit voneinander entfernt. Bedeutet das, dass jede Seite mit einem Moment um X beaufschlagt wird, oder ... ?

So ganz verstehe ich es noch nicht. Wenn auf das Rad im Aufstandspunkt eine Kraft wirkt, dann wird die über die Achse zum Hinterbau übertragen. Gleichzeitig führt ein Moment an der Achse zu einem Displacement in der Achsaufnahme - oder sehe ich das falsch?

... und wenn man ein Displacement in der Achsaufnahme zulässt, dann ist doch die Frage, wie steif binde ich die Achsaufnahme an die Achse.
Die zwei Extremfälle wären meiner Ansicht nach:

die seitliche Krafteinwirkung auf das Hinterrad führt zu einem vertikalen Displacement der Achsaufnahme (weiche Verbindung Achse-Achsaufnahme)
die seitliche Krafteinwirkung auf das Hinterrad führt zu einem Moment in der Achsaufnahme (feste Verbindung Achse-Achsaufnahme
Die Realität dürfte eine Mischform darstellen, d.h. bis zu einer gewissen Kraft ist die Verbindung Achse-Achsaufnahme steif, darüber wird sie weich.

Mich würde der Bereich interessieren, wo die Verbindung Achse-Achsaufnahme weich wird ...

... oder sind meine Überlegungen zu abwegig?


----------



## Alpenstreicher (28. Februar 2015)

@luniz: merci vielmal!

Kann man das dann so interpretieren wie folgt?

- Das Displacement an der Achse ist in beiden Fällen praktisch identisch => Das X macht keinen Unterschied für die Hinterbausteifigkeit im Sinne der Fahreigenschaften

- Das X macht genau die Dämpferaugen steifer => Der Dämpfer wird optimal geschützt

Mich würde auch noch interessieren, in welche Richtung versetzt wird, besonders an den Dämperaugen. Könntest du das Displacement noch in x/y/z-Komponenten zerlegen?

Schonmal danke im vorraus.


----------



## Slow (28. Februar 2015)

Moin,

wusste nicht genau wohin damit, aber da hier schon Ideen zum "Gusset" am Oberrohr-Sitzrohr gepostet wurden, tu ichs mal hier rein:
Hatte spontan die Idee im gleichen Style der Dämpferaufnahme-Unterrohr, diese als "Gusset" für genannte Stelle zu verwenden. (siehe Anhang)
Weiß selbst nicht, was ich davon halten soll, aber vielleicht hat es sich aus technischer Sicht eh erledigt oder falls es geht könnte mans ja vielleicht optimieren und im 3D Modell modellieren.


Übrigens, da ja hier und im Nachbarthread das Gesamtdesign kritisiert wird, lohnt noch mal ein Rückblick:



Etwas vergeichbar stimmiges mit einfacherer Rohren wäre natürlich goil. (-;
Aber was ich selbst beim aktuellen "Design" super finde, ist der Wiedererkennungswert. So wie das ICB1.0 ist auch das ICB2.0 ein sehr eigenständiges Rad/Design.


----------



## nuts (1. März 2015)

Slow schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wusste nicht genau wohin damit, aber da hier schon Ideen zum "Gusset" am Oberrohr-Sitzrohr gepostet wurden, tu ichs mal hier rein:
> Hatte spontan die Idee im gleichen Style der Dämpferaufnahme-Unterrohr, diese als "Gusset" für genannte Stelle zu verwenden. (siehe Anhang)
> ...



gewagt, aber nicht schlecht, wenn ich so drüber nachdenke. Wir sind mit dem Sitzrohr-gusset noch nicht ganz glücklich, Ideen also immer gerne. Ich hatte Stefan auch schon vorgeschlagen, einfach das Kettenstreben-Rohr zu verwenden (um 90° gedreht, das es von der Seite recht flach wäre). Stefan ist Dienstag wieder da, um hier nochmal Varianten durchzuspielen.


----------



## kipferl (1. März 2015)

Finde ich gar nicht so unhübsch... erinnert mich allerdings sehr an nicolai:


----------



## Slow (1. März 2015)

Ja gut, an Nicolai musste ich auch direkt denken. Aber ich denke nicht das das so ein starkes Designmerkmal ist, dass man solch eine Art Lösung nicht auch verwenden dürfte. Zumal Nicolai und ICB2.0 sicher nicht die einzigen sind, die das haben. 
Dachte halt diese recht filigrane "2-ausgefräste-Blech-Lösung" an der Dämpferaufnahme könnte vom Style noch mal irgendwo auftauchen. Würde auch thematisch zur X-Versteifung am Hinterbau passen.
War ja nur als Input/Inspiration gedacht.


Übrigens, sollte es doch eher ein Rohr bei dem "Gusset" werden, könnte man es ja auch aus Gewichts-Gründen unten offen lassen, wie z.B. bei Transalp Rahmen (siehe Anhang).


----------



## veraono (1. März 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich hatte Stefan auch schon vorgeschlagen, einfach das Kettenstreben-Rohr zu verwenden (um 90° gedreht, das es von der Seite recht flach wäre).


Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon, finde ich an sich eine super Idee, müsste ja eig. von den Anforderungen halbwegs passen und sähe sicher besser aus, als ein komplett rundes Rohr an dieser Stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (1. März 2015)

Über den Charme russischer Vorkriegslandmaschinentechnik am Nicolai müssen wir ja wohl nicht reden. Muss denn das Gussett überhaupt klassisch als Henkel ausgeführt sein, oder wäre es möglich das Rohr entsprechend zu biegen? Also in der Art wie beim Trance, so dass das Rohr bis zum Knick wie bisher in einer Linie mit den Sattelstreben liegt.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2015)

Neu hier oder die letzte Zeit hinterm Mond gelebt  Ja genau wir nehmen einfach ein gebogenes Rohr 

G.


----------



## discordius (1. März 2015)

Nö, mir war schon klar, dass kein Geld für extra angefertigte Werkzeuge vorhanden ist. Nachträgliches Hydroforming ist wohl auch nicht drin. Den Knick einfach mit einem 10kg Hammer reinkloppen wird auch nicht gehen . Aber wenn jemand hier schon Nicolais posted, muss man doch anmerken, dass wir mittlerweile im 21. Jahrhundert leben.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2015)

discordius schrieb:


> Nö, mir war schon klar, dass kein Geld für extra angefertigte Werkzeuge vorhanden ist. Nachträgliches Hydroforming ist wohl auch nicht drin. Den Knick einfach mit einem 10kg Hammer reinkloppen wird auch nicht gehen . Aber wenn jemand hier schon Nicolais posted, muss man doch anmerken, dass wir mittlerweile im 21. Jahrhundert leben.



Nein ich meinte den Vorschlag ein hydrogeformtes gebogenes Oberrohr zu verwenden   Hättest auch schreiben können, machen wir lieber ein rosanes Fätbike 

G.


----------



## RedSKull (1. März 2015)

Ich mag Nicolai, gerade wegen der geraden Linien und der rustikalen Optik. 
Aber komischerweise gefallen mir auch die Bikes von Trek.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2015)

Nicolai baut auch mittlerweile absolut durchdachte Räder. 
Dagegen ist vieles was zur Zeit als modern und gut gehalten wird wie Kaufhausramsch...inkl. einiger Carbonräder.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (1. März 2015)

Es ist beides schön, wichtig ist doch nur, dass jede Firma für sich seine eigene Richtung und sein eigenes Konzept macht. Bei Alutech sehe ich das eindeutig mehr in die Richtung geradlinige Rohre.

Es ist wie beim Frauen kennenlernen - es ist nicht so wichtig, wie dein Charakter genau ist, wichtig ist nur, dass du ihn authentisch vertrittst und dir selber treu bleibst.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. März 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Dass die Farben das Displacement darstellen, war mir schon klar - es steht ja schließlich in den Diagrammen und lesen kann ich schon :O
> Vielleicht habe ich es ja auch falsch interpretiert - wenig Displacement heißt für mich - hier ist wenig Verformung / Verbiegung bei Krafteinwirkung zu erwarten. Ist das soweit korrekt?
> ...



Hi Django,

genau an dieser Stelle hast Du einen Denkfehler eingebaut. Das Displacment zeigt an, wie weit sich ein bestimmter Punkt unter Belastung von seiner Ursprungslage entfernt (auf das "globale" Koordinatensystem bezogen). Das hat mit den Spannungen fast nichts zu tun, manchmal ist die Darstellung ("Rot/Gelb/Grün = schlecht/mittel/gut") genau umgekehrt... klassisches Beispiel:

Ein in der Wand verankerter (Biege-)Balken wird an der Spitze mit einem Gewicht Belastet => Die größte Verschiebung/Auslenkung (^Displacement) ist natürlich an der Spitze. Die größte Spannung (^Stress) ist dagegen dort, wo der Balken eingespannt ist (an dieser Stelle haben wir aber keine Verschiebung).

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## django013 (2. März 2015)

Moin Stefan,

danke für Deine Antwort!
... aber es ist nicht so, dass ich Displacement mit Spannung verwechselt habe.

Vielleicht habe ich das Yoke einfach falsch eingeschätzt.
Wie gesagt, erschienen mir die beiden Seiten recht solide, der Mittelteil dagegen eher filigran.
Man könnte ja auch sagen, die Seitenteile des Yoke sind über 3 Bleche verbunden (nur dass die Bleche das Ergebnis einer Fräsorgie sind).

Jedenfalls sind die beiden senkrechten "Bleche" rund - und die habe ich als weniger steif angesehen, weshalb ich seitlich mehr Displacement erwartet hatte. Ich dachte, das Yoke wäre so konstruiert, damit im Falle eines Falles eher die Mitte kollabiert, anstatt dass eine der Seiten abreißt.
Laut FEM ist es aber genau anders herum.

Wie auch immer - ich finde, Du hast einen Super Job gemacht - auch wenn die letzten Wochen nur für die Tonne waren 
... und so wünsche ich Euch trotzdem viel Erfolg mit dem Bike.

Sei gegrüßt von

Django


----------



## foreigner (2. März 2015)

Finde die Variante von @Slow ziemlich cool. Hänge das Bild nochmal in groß an:




Wenn man berücksichtigt, dass Slow hier bereits eine Variante mit sehr langem Sitzrohr gezeichnet hat, das etwa das eines XL- Rahmens haben müsste, dann finde ich die Optik um so besser. Ist vielleicht sogar die hübscheste Variante für die großen Rahmen, und sieht bei den kleineren bestimmt auch super aus, hier wird das Verstärkungsteil ja deutlich kleiner. Bei M dürfte das kaum größer sein als die Dämpferaufnahme selbst. Überhaupt finde ich die Idee super, das Design der Dämpferaufnahme hier nochmal aufzunehmen. Wäre auch ein optisches Alleinstellungsmerkmal des Rahmens und hebt den Rahmen von 0815 Standardoptik ab, die wir ja leider durch das Hydroforming- Unterrohr eh schon ein bischen bekommen. (Vielleicht hätte man das einfach nicht abstimmen sollen, sondern den Ingenieur mal machen lassen - "Demokratie ist die Diktatur der Dummen", Johann Christoph Friedrich von Schiller    - Duck und weg... )


----------



## Slow (2. März 2015)

@foreigner  freut mich, das die Arbeit nicht umsonst war.  

Gut, dass auch noch mal eine Diskussion über den Punkt gibt. Mehr Vorschläge skizziert wären noch top.

Richtig, Sitzrohr habe ich verlängert. Aber kann kein genaues Maß sagen, da ich alles nur mit einer Bildbearbeitungssoftware "skizziert" habe.
Wenn die Idee anklang findet, könnte man versuchen das "Gusset" und die Dämpferaufnahme so anpassen, dass sie parallel zum Hinterbau sind.
Es kann aber natürlich auch sein, dass das "Gusset" zu mächtig wird und zu stark dominiert und ein Rohr wäre doch wieder angebrachter...


----------



## ONE78 (2. März 2015)

Wenn man jetzt noch den langen schenkel parallel zur dämpferstrebe macht.


----------



## hage1 (2. März 2015)

Finde die Idee auch super! Stefan meinte mal was von geschlossenen gusset, wie bei vielen Carbonrädern oder z.B bei den neuen Konas...mann könnte doch eine Kombination machen! das Design von @Slow aber als gebogenes one-piece-blech  also im Prinzip so wie beim kona aber mit seitlicher Ausfräsung (Freimachung)
Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine 

2. Idee wäre (die ich schon länger habe) in die Verstrebung  einen Flaschenhalter zu integrieren!?
einfach wie bei dem Vorschlag von @Slow aber die Bleche leicht bauchig machen damit eine Flasche dazwischen reinpasst! 
wäre mal wirklich was anderes! und die Flasche wäre gut von schmutz geschützt + für die Leute die ohne fahren entsteht kaum ein nachteil!

wäre doch perfekt für ne kleine (1 Stunde) Feierabendrunde bei sommerlichen Temperaturen


----------



## django013 (2. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Standardoptik ab, die wir ja leider durch das Hydroforming- Unterrohr eh schon ein bischen bekommen. (Vielleicht hätte man das einfach nicht abstimmen sollen, sondern den Ingenieur mal machen lassen - "Demokratie ist die Diktatur der Dummen",


Naja - die Abstimmung zeigt mal wieder wie suboptimal das Projektmanagement agiert.
Die IBC-User verarschen ist eine Sache, aber die eigenen Mitarbeiter vorzuführen ...
Klar macht der Stefan das in seiner Freizeit, aber die Einstellung: hey, der macht das in seiner Freizeit - koscht also nex -
finde ich schon extrem fragwürdig.

In diesem Sinne: Horridoo


----------



## luniz (2. März 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Hi luniz,
> 
> So ganz verstehe ich es noch nicht. Wenn auf das Rad im Aufstandspunkt eine Kraft wirkt, dann wird die über die Achse zum Hinterbau übertragen. Gleichzeitig führt ein Moment an der Achse zu einem Displacement in der Achsaufnahme - oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> ...



Du bringst hier ein paar Sachen gehörig durcheinander, aber der Reihe nach...


Zum RBE3: Eine FE-Analyse beruht auf dem Grundprinzip der Mechanik, nämlich auf dem Kräfte- und Momentengleichgewicht. Dieses Gleichgewicht gilt für eine Baugruppe, ein einzelnes Bauteil, aber auch für ein einzelnes Element. Wäre das nicht so, würde der untersuchte Körper anfangen, sich im Raum zu bewegen (erstes Newton'sches Gesetz). Wenn ich also in der Mitte eines Balkens ein Moment einleite (so wie an der Hinterachse), dann stellt sich an beiden Enden eine Reaktionskraft ein, ein so genanntes Kräftepaar. Dieses Kräftepaar führt seinerseits zu Reaktionskräften in der Bohrung des Ausfallendes. Und hier setzt das RBE3 an, es überträgt diese Reaktionskraft gleichmäßig auf alle Elementknoten, die sich in dieser Bohrung befinden. Dort befinden sich dann die Elemente des Ausfallendes und weiter die elemente der Rohre usw., sodass sich dann diese Kraft fortsetzt bis zur Einspannung am Hauptlager, wo ich ja gesagt habe dass die Verschiebung in bestimmten Richtungen null sein muss.


"Weich werden": Diese Frage macht so für mich überhaupt keinen Sinn denn: Alles ist "weich" oder wie Sir Henry Royce mal gesagt haben soll, "everything is made of rubber". In einer linearen FEA geht man davon aus, dass die Gleichung "Kraft = Steifigleit * Verformung" immer und überall erfüllt ist. Diese Gleichung gilt, solange man sich innerhalb des linear-elastischen Verformungsbereiches eines Materials befindet. Das heisst, dass sich das Material aufgrund der angelegten Kraft noch nicht bleibend verformt oder "verbiegt". Vereinfacht bedeutet das, wenn sich ein Balken unter der Last von 1N um 1mm verformt, dann wird er sich unter 2N um 2mm verformen usw. Dieses Prinzip wird in der linearen FEA heruntergebrochen auf einzelne Elemente, und so kann man für diese ca. 320.000 Elemente des Hinterbaus ein riesen Gleichungssystem aufbauen und lösen. So funktioniert ganz grob ein FE-Solver. Ergo: Ich verstehe nicht, was du mit "weich werden" meinst ;-)
So, das nur als kleiner Ausflug in die weite Welt der finiten Elemente. Wer mehr wissen möchte, dem sei die Lektüre dieses EBooks ans Herz gelegt, welches von einigen Mitarbeitern von Altair aufgelegt worden ist: http://www.altairuniversity.com/free-ebook-practical-aspects-of-finite-element-simulation-a-study-guide/


----------



## luniz (2. März 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Moin Stefan,
> 
> danke für Deine Antwort!
> ... aber es ist nicht so, dass ich Displacement mit Spannung verwechselt habe.
> ...



Hier verwechselst du Displacemenet mit Dehnung. Displacement heisst einfach nur, wie weit ein Knoten von seiner ursprünglichen Lage entfernt wird als Folge der Belastung. Deswegen sidn die Ausfallenden rot... weil sich die Knoten dieser Elemente um sagen wir mal 10mm von ihrem Ursprung entfernen, die beim Yoke aber nur, sagen wir mal, 0.5mm. Deswegen sind diese Bereiche blau gefärbt.

Wie gerade in dem anderen Post erklärt, ist die Dehnung (=wie stark die Form eines einzelnen Elementes von seiner ursprünglichen Form abweicht) direkt proportional zur Spannung innerhalb eines Elementes. Und diesen Plot möchte ich hier erst recht nicht zeigen, weil ich dann aus dem Erklären nicht mehr raus komme... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (2. März 2015)

Du wolltest dich doch nicht rechtfertigen, Luniz.
Die Verringerung der seitlichen Verschiebung an der Dämpferaufnahme durch die Verstrebung, um den Dämpfer zu schonen war ja das Ziel und das zeigt die FE Analyse des Displacement deutlich, also alles gut.
Dass der Hinterbau "steifer" wird zeigen die "bunten Bildchen" nicht, wenn dann eher sogar das Gegenteil, da die Ausfallenden stärker auslenken. Ein großer Teil der Verformungsenergie kann jetzt nicht mehr über die Dämpferaufnahme abgeführt werden, also geht der Anteil jetzt auch auf die Ausfallenden. Klar wird der Hinterbau in der Praxis mit der Verstrebung sich steifer anfühlen, aber das ist halt nicht das, was man in der gezeigten Analyse sieht. Daher ist die Interpretation auch die eigentliche Kunst dabei und nicht das Erzeugen der schönen bunten Bilder


----------



## luniz (2. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Du wolltest dich doch nicht rechtfertigen, Luniz.
> Die Verringerung der seitlichen Verschiebung an der Dämpferaufnahme durch die Verstrebung, um den Dämpfer zu schonen war ja das Ziel und das zeigt die FE Analyse des Displacement deutlich, also alles gut.
> Dass der Hinterbau "steifer" wird zeigen die "bunten Bildchen" nicht, wenn dann eher sogar das Gegenteil, da die Ausfallenden stärker auslenken. Ein großer Teil der Verformungsenergie kann jetzt nicht mehr über die Dämpferaufnahme abgeführt werden, also geht der Anteil jetzt auch auf die Ausfallenden. Klar wird der Hinterbau in der Praxis mit der Verstrebung sich steifer anfühlen, aber das ist halt nicht das, was man in der gezeigten Analyse sieht. Daher ist die Interpretation auch die eigentliche Kunst dabei und nicht das Erzeugen der schönen bunten Bilder



Naja, ich kann meine Ingenieurs-Persönlichkeit halt nicht ganz leugnen... Ingenieure erklären nunmal gerne technisch-nerdiges Zeug ;-)

Und so ganz richtig ist deine Interpretation auch nicht, du hast die Skalierung der Legende vergessen... Das hätte ich auch noch auf die selben Max-Werte anpassen müssen in diesem Bild, hab ich aber vergessen, mea culpa!. Das displacement an den Ausfllenden ist bei beiden Varianten fast gleich, bei der Variante ohne Kreuz ist es etwa 7% mehr als bei der Variante mit Kreuz.


----------



## django013 (2. März 2015)

Hi Luniz,

ich habe noch nie ne FE-Analyse gemacht und RBE3 hat mir die Tante mit der Glaskugel verraten 

In meinem Alltag werden Lasten meist in Tonnen angegeben und Versteifungen mache ich mit Holzkeilen und Balken ...
... deshalb: Ja, von Modellbaugrößenordungen habe ich keine Ahnung.
Allerdings sind mir die Grundlagen der technischen Mechanik durchaus vertraut - wenngleich ich das zu keinem Zeitpunkt so verbissen sehe.

Ich will Dich auch nicht zu sehr strapazieren, ich merke ja schon, dass Dich eine Antwort Überwindung kostet ...
Mit Kraft, Spannung, Displacement und was Dir sonst noch für Fremdworte einfallen mögen - habe ich kein Verständnis-Problem.

Man könnte meine Frage auch so reduzieren:
Ist die Krafteinleitung von RBE3 auf die Achsaufnahme punktuell, oder wird die Kraft auf die Kontakt-Flächen eingeleitet (was ja vielen Knoten entsprechen würde).
Bei der Aufnahme für die Steckachse gibt es ja auf jeder Seite die Zylinderwandung der Bohrung und die inneren Flächen, die gegen die Achse drücken.

Wenn also die Kraft auf den ganzen Bohrungszylinder und die Innenfläche geleitet wird, dann ist mir das Ergebnis plausibel.
Wird dagegen die Kraft punktuell auf die Achsaufnahmen übertragen, dann passt das Ergebnis *imho* nicht.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (2. März 2015)

luniz schrieb:


> Naja, ich kann meine Ingenieurs-Persönlichkeit halt nicht ganz leugnen... Ingenieure erklären nunmal gerne technisch-nerdiges Zeug ;-)
> 
> Und so ganz richtig ist deine Interpretation auch nicht, du hast die Skalierung der Legende vergessen... Das hätte ich auch noch auf die selben Max-Werte anpassen müssen in diesem Bild, hab ich aber vergessen, mea culpa!. Das displacement an den Ausfllenden ist bei beiden Varianten fast gleich, bei der Variante ohne Kreuz ist es etwa 7% mehr als bei der Variante mit Kreuz.




Und dann würde man hier ja sogar doch sehen, dass das Kreuz den gesamten Hinterbau versteift. Allerdings muss eine eingebrachte Verformungsenergie auch vom gesamnten Hinterbau dissipiert werden. Und da gilt erstmal, je steifer, desto höhere Lastspitzen, da man einen Anteil der Elastizität einschränkt.


----------



## nuts (2. März 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Klar macht der Stefan das in seiner Freizeit, aber die Einstellung: hey, der macht das in seiner Freizeit - koscht also nex -
> finde ich schon extrem fragwürdig.



Wer genau hat diese Einstellung?


----------



## nuts (2. März 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Ist die Krafteinleitung von RBE3 auf die Achsaufnahme punktuell, oder wird die Kraft auf die Kontakt-Flächen eingeleitet (was ja vielen Knoten entsprechen würde).
> Bei der Aufnahme für die Steckachse gibt es ja auf jeder Seite die Zylinderwandung der Bohrung und die inneren Flächen, die gegen die Achse drücken.





luniz schrieb:


> Und hier setzt das RBE3 an, es überträgt diese Reaktionskraft gleichmäßig auf alle Elementknoten, die sich in dieser Bohrung befinden.


----------



## django013 (2. März 2015)

Ok, sorry - die Information ist mir durch die Lappen gegangen.

Zumindest ist jetzt auch das Ergebnis klar. Bei der Lastdefinition wird einfach angenommen, dass die Klemmkraft der Hinterachse unendlich groß wäre. 
... um zu sehen, wie sich der Hinterbau im Grenzbereich verhält, müsste man vermutlich im CAD eine Hinterachse einzeichnen (ohne Gewinde, ohne alles - einfach ein nackter Zylinder, evtl. auch mit Überlänge). Dann könnte die Kraft/das Moment auf diesen Zylinder wirken und über die Definition der Freiheitsgrade in den Hinterachsaufnahmen könnte man definieren, welchen Lastfall man sehen möchte. Schränkt man die Freiheitsgrade der Hinterachsaufnahmen nicht ein, dann hätte man den Fall, den ich als "weich" bezeichnet hatte.
Dann würde sicherlich das Displacement des Yoke auch anders aussehen


----------



## Deleted 244202 (2. März 2015)

Naja, das Yoke hängt an der Hauptlagerung. Die Randbedingungen an der Hinterachse haben da eher geringen Einfluss drauf.


----------



## luniz (2. März 2015)

Ja, man KÖNNTE das als Slide Kontakt mit Anzugsmoment an den Schrauben und mit definierter Haft- udn Gleitreibung modellieren. Dann hat man aber zwei Probleme: Erstens ist das Gesamtsystem dann nicht mehr linear (sobald es anfängt zu rutschen), zweitens ist das sehr viel mehr arbeit zu modellieren. Und der Erkenntnisgewinn geht gegen null. Ich bin versucht, es zu machen nur um dir zu beweisen dass sich der Unterschied im Promill-Bereich bewegt... Aber ich glaub ich lasse es bleiben. 

Und nochmal: Das Displacement am Yoke ändert sich dadurch kein Stück! Was du meinst, ist die Dehnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (2. März 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> ... um zu sehen, wie sich der Hinterbau im Grenzbereich verhält, müsste man vermutlich im CAD eine Hinterachse einzeichnen (ohne Gewinde, ohne alles - einfach ein nackter Zylinder, evtl. auch mit Überlänge).


Wichtiger wäre vermutlich noch die Steifigkeit des Schwingenlagers zu berücksichtigen. Dann dürfte der Yoke längst nicht mehr so positiv "blau" aussehen.


----------



## luniz (2. März 2015)

So, schluss jetzt mit diesem Kleinklein. Wer meint, man könnte häbe täte wäre dürfte wöllte ja noch irgendwas anderes sehen können, der soll's selber machen ;-) 

Irgendwo muss man halt die Systemgrenze ziehen. Und wenn ich nur wissen will, wie steif der Hinterbau ist, dann guck ich mir nur den Hinterbau an. Klar kann man den Hauptrahmen mit modellieren, vielleicht auch noch die Gabel, dann mit korrekten Reibungsdefinitionen aller Kontaktflächen, eventuell auch noch die Laufräder, oder auch die Reifen mit Innendruck und nichtlinearen Materialgesetzen für Gummi udn Karkasse, und sich eine nichtlineare Übertragungsfunktion ausdenken für den Kontakt Reifen zu Untergrund, oder noch besser, ein Partikelmodell für Schotter mit unterschiedlichen Korngrößen. Kann man alles. Aber es ist in diesem Fall vollkommener Unsinn bzw. mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen.

Chrisus Jeest, jetzt ist genau das passiert was ich vermeiden wollte. Ich rechtfertige mich schon wieder... Tsstss, Luniz, Klappe halten nu!


----------



## Alpenstreicher (2. März 2015)

@luniz: Bin da voll bei dir. Trotzdem wärs noch interessant ob sich die Dämpferlager seitlich oder längs versetzen (also Z- oder X-Achse). Ich würde ja behaupten, dass die Versteifung hauptsächlich in Richtung Z-Achse wirkt, d.h. der relevante Effekt ist deutlich stärker als die Prozentwerte (100% mit bzw. 200% ohne Versteifungs-X) suggerieren. Es wäre halt cool, wenn du diese Hypothese testen könntest.


----------



## veraono (2. März 2015)

django013 schrieb:


> Naja - die Abstimmung zeigt mal wieder wie suboptimal das Projektmanagement agiert.
> Die IBC-User verarschen ist eine Sache, aber die eigenen Mitarbeiter vorzuführen ...
> Klar macht der Stefan das in seiner Freizeit, aber die Einstellung: hey, der macht das in seiner Freizeit - koscht also nex -
> finde ich schon extrem fragwürdig.
> ...


Wer verar***t denn in diesem Falle die IBC User?
Ich hätte mir zugegebenermaßen auch gerade Rohre ohne Abstimmung gewünscht aber man sieht, die Mehrheit sieht es anders, allein das rechtfertigt ja die Abstimmung. 



luniz schrieb:


> Tsstss, Luniz, Klappe halten nu!


Ich finde du machst das ganz fein. Natürlich das Engagement aber ich find vor allem super wie du ganz ohne Selbstgefälligkeit die Prinzipien deiner Analysen immer wieder erörterst


----------



## yggr (7. März 2015)

Kurz quer gelesen, kommt einem so vor, als versucht hier der Schreiner-Lehrling mit dem Klemptner-Meister zu fachsimpeln.  Bitte Django ignorieren,  bleibt mehr Zeit für wichtige Dinge.... Daaaanke!


----------



## Speziazlizt (7. März 2015)

yggr schrieb:


> Kurz quer gelesen, kommt einem so vor, als versucht hier der Schreiner-Lehrling mit dem Klemptner-Meister zu fachsimpeln.  Bitte Django ignorieren,  bleibt mehr Zeit für wichtige Dinge.... Daaaanke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

